# Ghosts?...Really?



## Privateer

I won't mention the name of the establishment...but while shopping for boat parts in the Kemah area, I was standing in the isle and had 4 or 5 items fall to the floor about 3 feet away from me. Being the good samaritan, I picked up the items and placed them carefully back on the shelf. I continued shopping for stuff in the same isle and about 2 minutes later, 4 or 5 more items hit the floor about 3 feet on the other side of me. Now, I thought, thats funny! So I picked up the items and put them back on the shelf carefully. I got my stuff and moved on to an isle 3 isles over and started looking for more boat stuff...in about 2 minutes, I heard a crash on the isle I was just on. Out of curiosity I walked back and saw the same things on the floor in both places that I had just picked up and carefully placed back on the shelves! Well, I went to the check out counter and as I was paying for my stuff, I mentioned to the clerk that there was some kind of problem with the merchandise on isle 3. He didn't even look surprised and said... thats the ghost. I thought...What Ever, and went on my way. So, 2coolers...have you ever had a strange "event" happen to you? I'm curious...please share.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

Nope... Ghosts don't mess with ninjas.


----------



## 007

I went fishin with Melon and Mastercylinder this one time..............between the 2 of them, they're about 250 years old.


----------



## hsif

I would put a level on the shelves and check for the air conditioner blowing or for shaking before attributing it to a ghost.


----------



## 47741

it was a ghoooooooooooooooost. I think you should mention what store so we or bill can go investigate.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

I have trouble believing in things I can't see. That being said I've seen some creepy stuff with friends while fishing, and my friends have some even creepier stories that were shared experiences at different locations. So unless it was mass hallucinations I don't know how to explain them.


----------



## Privateer

SaltyTX said:


> it was a ghoooooooooooooooost. I think you should mention what store so we bill can go investigate.


 I'm not wanting to push the "free loader" clause of the 2cool ad ban...but I will say this, if you own a boat you've been in that store(actually, it's a hard ware store in Kemah) and I am not a ghost type of guy...but this was just plain strange...the stuff that spilled out on the floor was in bins...mostly empty bins...and I put the stuff back all squared away... go figger?


----------



## Privateer

aggiemulletboy said:


> I have trouble believing in things I can't see. That being said I've seen some creepy stuff with friends while fishing, and my friends have some even creepier stories that were shared experiences at different locations. So unless it was mass hallucinations I don't know how to explain them.


 amb...don't stop there...tell it!


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Privateer said:


> amb...don't stop there...tell it!


We were at the bayhouse at lafittes one time. We were shark fishing and hitting the lights every so often. We didn't have anything to drink so we were dead sober. We all started to kind of slowly drift off on the lower porch by the dock, and then we heard clear foot steps on the top deck above us. Looked around and everyone that was fishing with us was downstairs. The steps kept pacing out to the end over the dock and back. We called up there and nobody said anything back, but the steps paused and then started again. I grabbed a fillet knife and we slowly crept up there. Nothing.

A friend of mine was in the kitchen when his sister was young. He heard his mom singing to her over the baby monitor, a song which I believe was one that she sang to all their kids. His mom then came into the kitchen and he told her how he heard her singing to the baby. She seemed surprised and remarked that she hadn't even checked on the baby since she put her in bed. His grandma had passed recently and apparently she used to sing the same song. My friend went in and asked his grandma to please leave and thank you but that they didn't need her help anymore.

Another friend's grandpa passed away on the deer lease as he had wanted to. One morning when my friend and his dad got up to go hunting, they happened to look at the window and then neither said anything for awhile. My friend finally said "Dad, I think I saw grandpa in the window." His dad remarked that he had seen him too but didn't want to say anything.


----------



## Privateer

good stuff amb! thats what I'm talking about...just strange stuff! Is it ghosts or what?


----------



## hsif

Discovery has a new show called "Is It True?" (I think) I saw it for the first time last week. It featured an investigation into a road / train crossing in San Antonio in which a bus accident supposedly happened and several children were killed back in the 1940's. The story is that you can stop near the crossing, put your car into neutral and kill it and the ghosts will push your car across the tracks and out of danger.

The dude on the show tried it, and cleaned off his bumper beforehand. He sat there and his car began rolling - uphill - and over the tracks. He freaked. Then he got out and dusted his bumper with baby powder and found fingerprints.

He went back and took a survey crew and a professional fingerprint investigator (forensics guy). Wiped off the bumper of the car, put it into neutral and was pushed across the tracks. Then the survey crew took over and checked the road, finding that although it looks to the eye like it goes uphill, it actually goes two feet downhill toward the tracks. Hence the mystery of rolling uphill is no mystery at all.

The fingerprint guy checked the bumper and found fingerprints. They were from the host of the show, when he had been wiping the bumper down. Simply wiping with a dry rag won't remove fingerprints. He suggested using alcohol. So there were no ghosts fingerprints, the man was seeing his own fingerprints.

Further investigation found that no train and bus had ever wrecked in San Antonio, but if you look at youtube, you can find vidoes of peoples cars being pushed uphill over this train track, when actually, they are rolling downhill.

I just wonder if many of our supernatureal phenomenon are not supernatural at all.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Privateer said:


> good stuff amb! thats what I'm talking about...just strange stuff! Is it ghosts or what?


Don't think any of us will really know all the wonders of what is going on until we leave this world.


----------



## Privateer

hsif said:


> Discovery has a new show called "Is It True?" (I think) I saw it for the first time last week. It featured an investigation into a road / train crossing in San Antonio in which a bus accident supposedly happened and several children were killed back in the 1940's. The story is that you can stop near the crossing, put your car into neutral and kill it and the ghosts will push your car across the tracks and out of danger.
> 
> The dude on the show tried it, and cleaned off his bumper beforehand. He sat there and his car began rolling - uphill - and over the tracks. He freaked. Then he got out and dusted his bumper with baby powder and found fingerprints.
> 
> He went back and took a survey crew and a professional fingerprint investigator (forensics guy). Wiped off the bumper of the car, put it into neutral and was pushed across the tracks. Then the survey crew took over and checked the road, finding that although it looks to the eye like it goes uphill, it actually goes two feet downhill toward the tracks. Hence the mystery of rolling uphill is no mystery at all.
> 
> The fingerprint guy checked the bumper and found fingerprints. They were from the host of the show, when he had been wiping the bumper down. Simply wiping with a dry rag won't remove fingerprints. He suggested using alcohol. So there were no ghosts fingerprints, the man was seeing his own fingerprints.
> 
> Further investigation found that no train and bus had ever wrecked in San Antonio, but if you look at youtube, you can find vidoes of peoples cars being pushed uphill over this train track, when actually, they are rolling downhill.
> 
> I just wonder if many of our supernatureal phenomenon are not supernatural at all.


and so my question...Ghosts? ...Really? look, I'm not given to the super-natural, and yet, there are things that are just freeky! So, I guess that the theme of my thread is for 2coolers to share their strange and *un-explainable* encounters.


----------



## sweptvolume

nice ones AMB!
I've got a few of my own, but they all require a true story-telling setting. Not an internet forum.


----------



## Privateer

sweptvolume said:


> nice ones AMB!
> I've got a few of my own, but they all require a true story-telling setting. Not an internet forum.


sounds to me like you could use a "ghost writer"!


----------



## BretE

sweptvolume said:


> nice ones AMB!
> I've got a few of my own, but they all require a true story-telling setting. Not an internet forum.


ah, what the hell, give us the CliffsNotes version......I'm bored tonite.....watchin the Stros, gotta be better than that.....:biggrin:


----------



## Privateer

aggiemulletboy said:


> Don't think any of us will really know all the wonders of what is going on until we leave this world.


 but they were sure droping a lot of hints in that store this morning!


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Brete said:


> ah, what the hell, give us the CliffsNotes version......I'm bored tonite.....watchin the Stros, gotta be better than that.....:biggrin:


If you got any teeth you need pulling, I ain't a dentist but I could give it a go. I think that would be better as well.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Privateer said:


> but they were sure droping a lot of hints in that store this morning!


Very true. Might be cool to pay the employees to lock you in for the night!


----------



## BretE

aggiemulletboy said:


> If you got any teeth you need pulling, I ain't a dentist but I could give it a go. I think that would be better as well.


LMAO.......true........:biggrin:.....green!....


----------



## Privateer

I got one that goes back several years...we were in my brother-in-laws boat and we left late one evening from the launch. we both got in the boat right off the dock with clean shoes on and did not get out to wade fish till we got to caranchua bay. when we got there, we both got out of the boat at the same time and left together...when we got back the deck of the boat was covered with muddy bare foot prints!


----------



## sweptvolume

Brete said:


> ah, what the hell, give us the CliffsNotes version......I'm bored tonite.....watchin the Stros, gotta be better than that.....:biggrin:


Like the little girl that kept watching me from my closet? The light that mysteriously comes on in the glass shop? Or the demonic screaming from outside my window? We could even go so far as to cover what-or-whoever it was that kept sitting on my bed at night and knocking the shot glasses out of a CLOSED AND LATCHED CUPBOARD. I've got tons more, but nothing new, since we sold the house and I moved away. Problem is, I'm not a linguist, or a writer. It's almost like a story that I have to tell from the beginning, in person, it covers about a 10 year timespan and delves into much deeper, darker places than simply footsteps and shadow people...


----------



## BretE

sweptvolume said:


> Like the little girl that kept watching me from my closet? The light that mysteriously comes on in the glass shop? Or the demonic screaming from outside my window? We could even go so far as to cover what-or-whoever it was that kept sitting on my bed at night and knocking the shot glasses out of a CLOSED AND LATCHED CUPBOARD. I've got tons more, but nothing new, since we sold the house and I moved away. Problem is, I'm not a linguist, or a writer. It's almost like a story that I have to tell from the beginning, in person, it covers about a 10 year timespan and delves into much deeper, darker places than simply footsteps and shadow people...


Yeah, like that.......ghost story green!......:biggrin:


----------



## Privateer

shadows, short circuts and screech owls don't count....or do they?


----------



## BretE

Privateer said:


> shadows, short circuts and screech owls don't count....or do they?


shadows.....maybe.......


----------



## truckin_angler

snakes,heights,or ghosts.....can leave me out they all give me the heebie-jeebies......lol


----------



## aggiemulletboy

truckin_angler said:


> snakes,heights,or ghosts.....can leave me out they all give me the heebie-jeebies......lol


So me telling you a ghost story while standing on a cliff holding a snake is out of the question? Way to ruin my night...


----------



## sweptvolume

I know screech owls, and when I wake to the tail end of a very human blood curdling scream (and can still feel it echo in my room and in my head) I know immediately... it was no owl...

Yes, a short circuit can cause lights to do strange things... I mean, you know, as long as the breaker's not off that runs to the glass shop, which it always was. And other things in the shop. Like blood. In drawers. Under the files that, ironically, had no blood on them. And footprints around the shop. 

Shadows were always the least of my worries.


----------



## truckin_angler

lmao....yeah pretty much amb.....i like my 2 feet on the ground, with out slithery things or shadows lurking about..


----------



## Privateer

sweptvolume said:


> I know screech owls, and when I wake to the tail end of a very human blood curdling scream (and can still feel it echo in my room and in my head) I know immediately... it was no owl...
> 
> Yes, a short circuit can cause lights to do strange things... I mean, you know, as long as the breaker's not off that runs to the glass shop, which it always was. And other things in the shop. Like blood. In drawers. Under the files that, ironically, had no blood on them. And footprints around the shop.
> 
> Shadows were always the least of my worries.


 now the freekin' footprints I can relate to...and they were all different sizes! 'bout five of them on the deck...we have never really talked about that...me and my brother-in-law.


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Whatever it was, it darn sure wasn't a stupid ghost. Imaginations can fill in a whole lot of blanks on what happened though. Would probably make an interesting story if you were a writer.


----------



## Privateer

truckin_angler said:


> snakes,heights,or ghosts.....can leave me out they all give me the heebie-jeebies......lol


 c'mon truckin angler...we all know that truckers have some really good strange encounters! LOL!


----------



## BMTAngler

Come on, someone type a long one up. I like ghost stories, sometimes I catch myself looking up Texas Ghost stories from time to time when Im bored. I have some weird stuff happen to me but dont like telling any. Mostly happening in marshes at our duck blind or out near our old barns when Im dove hunting.


----------



## Privateer

BMTAngler said:


> Come on, someone type a long one up. I like ghost stories, sometimes I catch myself looking up Texas Ghost stories from time to time when Im bored. I have some weird stuff happen to me but dont like telling any. Mostly happening in marshes at our duck blind or out near our old barns when Im dove hunting.


 spill it BMTAngler! I laid my arse out like a scared lil kid!


----------



## BretE

OK, I was down in south Texas at the lease by myself couple of years ago. Came in from the afternoon hunt, fixed supper, had a few Jack and waters and hit the sack. We had been broken in so many times we kept a 4" pipe wedged in the back door to keep it closed. I slept in the den so I could watch TV as I fell asleep. The front door, which is in the den didn't lock either. The house is about 100 years old and in the middle of nowhere on 4,000 acres.
I woke up early the next morning and go to the kitchen to fix breakfast. The pipe holding the back door was laying on the floor with the back door ajar. Don't know what it was, but something was in the house with me that night!........


----------



## sweptvolume

Haha, I can see Privateer will be a tough nut to crack. 

Before I begin, we have to have an understanding. I can get through, with any luck, ONE story tonight, and I have to start with a disclaimer of sorts.

Please understand that I am a believer in God, our creator. I believe a man that we call Jesus once lived, and he died, symbolically or otherwise, to wash away the sins of men. Past that point, I can say that I am not comfortable in a church, traditional or otherwise. I simply find my faith by following a different path than most people, which leads me to this:

There are religions, beliefs, or even simply different ways of life that we don't understand. They find themselves rooted in the swamps of Louisiana, the islands of the Caribbean, and in my case, the valleys and caves of the Boston Mountains of Arkansas.

There are things I will talk about, which relate directly to the stories at hand. Then again there are things I won't mention which will also relate to the stories at hand. You may sense that something is missing, and that's because it is. Sorry, can't help you. 

I wish I could tell you all some silly ghost stories with some sort of reasonable explanation, or that it's just my old grandpa wandering the house or something, but I can't. Nothing about ANY of these stories is lighthearted, are you sure you want me to begin?


----------



## Soapeddler

Let her rip sweptvolume. I too am a believer but I've read too many bible verses to think there isn't something else out there. If they believed in them back then, why shouldn't we?


----------



## Privateer

well, now, I ain't about demons and the un-dead...so if ya ain't comfortable telling yer tales of the deep...then by all means don't feel like ya have to...and yet, you have piqued an interest that stirs in all sea fareres! so I divest... to your own sense of a good ghostly tale!


----------



## Primer

sweptvolume said:


> Haha, I can see Privateer will be a tough nut to crack.
> 
> Before I begin, we have to have an understanding. I can get through, with any luck, ONE story tonight, and I have to start with a disclaimer of sorts.
> 
> Please understand that I am a believer in God, our creator. I believe a man that we call Jesus once lived, and he died, symbolically or otherwise, to wash away the sins of men. Past that point, I can say that I am not comfortable in a church, traditional or otherwise. I simply find my faith by following a different path than most people, which leads me to this:
> 
> There are religions, beliefs, or even simply different ways of life that we don't understand. They find themselves rooted in the swamps of Louisiana, the islands of the Caribbean, and in my case, the valleys and caves of the Boston Mountains of Arkansas.
> 
> There are things I will talk about, which relate directly to the stories at hand. Then again there are things I won't mention which will also relate to the stories at hand. You may sense that something is missing, and that's because it is. Sorry, can't help you.
> 
> I wish I could tell you all some silly ghost stories with some sort of reasonable explanation, or that it's just my old grandpa wandering the house or something, but I can't. Nothing about ANY of these stories is lighthearted, are you sure you want me to begin?


You may begin,


----------



## BMTAngler

sweptvolume said:


> ..


Go on.....


----------



## dishman

Let's ride.


----------



## Privateer

here's some theme music while we wait...


----------



## slopoke

I see dead people.


----------



## Privateer

slopoke said:


> I see dead people.


 you sure that ain't Bobby?


----------



## sweptvolume

Privateer said:


> well, now, I ain't about demons and the un-dead...so if ya ain't comfortable telling yer tales of the deep...then by all means don't feel like ya have to...and yet, you have piqued an interest that stirs in all sea fareres! so I divest... to your own sense of a good ghostly tale!


Not necessarily demons, and most certainly not the un-dead (BBRRRAAAAAIIINNNNSSSS!!!!)

Just things we don't fully understand.

*AHEM*

When I was 10, I went to live with my dad in his house in the Arkansas River Valley town of Dardanelle. 3.5 acres, a barn, a glass shop, a pond, a dirt road, absolutely FANTASTIC for a curious kid such as myself. The house was a 3 bed, 2 bath construction over a crawlspace. I could always hear dad coming from miles away, creaking boards and the subtle booms of bare heels on planks. It's a comforting sound, nothing strange for a kid like me.

My dad stayed in one room, I stayed across the hall from him, and the room between us was used for storage. I would go in from time to time to get my pellet rifle or .22, and every time I entered the room, it would be icy cold, easily 15 or even 20 degrees cooler than the rest of the house. Venetian blinds, always open. Door always closed. A/C vent always shut. Day time or night, it's the same story. In the winter it seemed about right, but in the summer, the difference was extremely prevalent. Aside from the physical temperature itself, there was a feeling in the room. Not dread, not even fear, but just that 6th sense feeling that something wasn't completely "right." I passed it off for the most part, as getting to know my dad better, and his getting to know me better, was at the forefront of our minds. As we grew closer and more accustomed to each other, that nagging room began to worm its way back into the front of my brain. Two years passed before I finally asked my old man "Hey dad, that room feels awful strange, do you think it's ghosts?"

"HAHA! Ghosts?? C'mon now big man (the pet word he uses to this day), you know there aren't ghosts. It's just a quiet room. I know it can give you the heebie jeebies, but it's just paint, wood, and glass."

Well, that pretty much seemed to satiate my curiosity about the room, but not about other things...

Has anyone ever gone through someone else's stuff? I know you won't answer, but I'll admit to it. I went through my dad's things when he wasn't around. Found a lot of cool stuff, mostly his Corps trinkets, letters from his brother (Darrell Bratton, Vietnam. Panel 65E - Line 5), and four certificates issued by the state. 2 birth, 2 death, 2 names. My half sisters, as it were.
Turns out I would have had two sisters older than me by about 14 years, had they not both died from what the coroner called SIDS. Roughly a year apart, and less than a year old, two children died in the house that I was living in.

To continue... maybe tomorrow? By the way, I write in chunks, so you may have to just check back into this thread from time to time.


----------



## slopoke

Privateer said:


> you sure that ain't Bobby?


Well. There was this one time that his teeth fell into the salsa bowl. That had me worried for a minute. :wink:


----------



## Privateer

ok, sweptvolume...thats a good start...we may have the first serial thriller in 2cool history! you sure you're not a writer? you sure can build a sense of anticipation amongst your readers! LOL!


----------



## Privateer

slopoke said:


> Well. There was this one time that his teeth fell into the salsa bowl. That had me worried for a minute. :wink:


LOL! the only thing that was dead after that was the salsa and any fly that landed in it!


----------



## Melon

slopoke said:


> Well. There was this one time that his teeth fell into the salsa bowl. That had me worried for a minute. :wink:


And then he licked them off and gave them back to Bobby. Said the salsa was great.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Privateer

some one has to say it..."I like false teeth"!


----------



## slopoke

Privateer said:


> LOL! the only thing that was dead after that was the salsa!


Nah! I just kept on eatin' it like nothing happened. Didn't want to call attention or embarrass him or anything. He just picked 'em up and went on talkin' like it weren't nothin'. That's a true story.


----------



## Privateer

Be sure to tune in tomorrow, when sweptvolume continues his tale of ghostly encounters...J/K! ...good stuff man...keep it comming!


----------



## lonestarangler

sweptvolume said:


> Not necessarily demons, and most certainly not the un-dead (BBRRRAAAAAIIINNNNSSSS!!!!)
> 
> Just things we don't fully understand.
> 
> *AHEM*
> 
> When I was 10, I went to live with my dad in his house in the Arkansas River Valley town of Dardanelle. 3.5 acres, a barn, a glass shop, a pond, a dirt road, absolutely FANTASTIC for a curious kid such as myself. The house was a 3 bed, 2 bath construction over a crawlspace. I could always hear dad coming from miles away, creaking boards and the subtle booms of bare heels on planks. It's a comforting sound, nothing strange for a kid like me.
> 
> My dad stayed in one room, I stayed across the hall from him, and the room between us was used for storage. I would go in from time to time to get my pellet rifle or .22, and every time I entered the room, it would be icy cold, easily 15 or even 20 degrees cooler than the rest of the house. Venetian blinds, always open. Door always closed. A/C vent always shut. Day time or night, it's the same story. In the winter it seemed about right, but in the summer, the difference was extremely prevalent. Aside from the physical temperature itself, there was a feeling in the room. Not dread, not even fear, but just that 6th sense feeling that something wasn't completely "right." I passed it off for the most part, as getting to know my dad better, and his getting to know me better, was at the forefront of our minds. As we grew closer and more accustomed to each other, that nagging room began to worm its way back into the front of my brain. Two years passed before I finally asked my old man "Hey dad, that room feels awful strange, do you think it's ghosts?"
> 
> "HAHA! Ghosts?? C'mon now big man (the pet word he uses to this day), you know there aren't ghosts. It's just a quiet room. I know it can give you the heebie jeebies, but it's just paint, wood, and glass."
> 
> Well, that pretty much seemed to satiate my curiosity about the room, but not about other things...
> 
> Has anyone ever gone through someone else's stuff? I know you won't answer, but I'll admit to it. I went through my dad's things when he wasn't around. Found a lot of cool stuff, mostly his Corps trinkets, letters from his brother (Darrell Bratton, Vietnam. Panel 65E - Line 5), and four certificates issued by the state. 2 birth, 2 death, 2 names. My half sisters, as it were.
> Turns out I would have had two sisters older than me by about 14 years, had they not both died from what the coroner called SIDS. Roughly a year apart, and less than a year old, two children died in the house that I was living in.
> 
> To continue... maybe tomorrow? By the way, I write in chunks, so you may have to just check back into this thread from time to time.


more, more!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy

lonestarangler said:


> more, more!!!


Yeah, I'm not ready for bed dad  one more story!


----------



## essayons75

In High School I would regularly visit a girlfriend of mine that lived in the Chaple of the Cross Plantation home. That was the home of a few, and that's enough, Civil War wedding ghost taking up homes in the church. I had several encounters while in her home. She seemed to be unimpressed with my antics. She believed and it was just that. Holy moly, too crazy for me!

http://www.hauntedhouses.com/states/ms/chapel_of_the_cross.cfm


----------



## Privateer

slopoke said:


> Nah! I just kept on eatin' it like nothing happened. Didn't want to call attention or embarrass him or anything. He just picked 'em up and went on talkin' like it weren't nothin'. That's a true story.


 the dead don't notice things like losing their teeth!


----------



## slopoke




----------



## sweptvolume

It turns out that KNOWING someone died in your house is a helluva lot worse than THINKING they did. Now I could never get that room out of my head. I talked to my dad about what I had found, and no, he was not mad. He explained that some things simply didn't get talked about, and the death of his little girls was something he chose not to express. I agreed, and from then on, it was never mentioned again.

Years passed, and things began to take a very strange turn. I would go outside, alone, to catch fireflies in the summer. My dad would be inside watching TV, outside watching me, or out on a date. It never mattered really, because the feeling of being watched by someone else... someTHING began welling up inside me. Inside the house, I was calm, cool, and collect. But once I set foot outside, forget it. For all I knew, the Springheeled Jack was on the roof, waiting to pounce. I used to credit it to an overactive imagination. But now I think...no, I KNOW, that I was being watched. And so, on the summer of my 14th birthday, I went through what I call the Split. Cool to warm, light to dark, sweet to evil. But it was always outside, never inside. Sure, weird stuff happened inside, but it became my sanctuary. The outside became my hell. Oh, I'd still go out, especially with a friend, but alone, it was like a thousand piercing eyes, staring right into my soul. 

Whatever had become "active" outside had flipped the switch for the activity inside. One warm sunny day, I was inside, cleaning my room, watching TV, when all of a sudden, I heard a sharp crack from the kitchen, like would sound if you dropped a large marble on a piece of slate. I was curious so I got up, went into the kitchen, and there on the tile floor, laying on its side, was a double shot glass. Above it, the door to the mini-buffet hung open, the glass' brothers and sisters standing tall on the bottom shelf, looking as innocent as could be. 
"Ok, ok. I can pass this off."
And I did, of course. Toss a glass in the buffet, close the door, bump the buffet, glass falls over inside or leans against the door, door wasn't latched properly, you know the rest. The ability to reason the occurence away thrilled me! That was, until it happend again, not five minutes later.


----------



## Privateer

if this thread is still around tomorrow...I got y'all a good one...still scares the S**T out of my entire family to this day! and I know it's real 'cause there are at least five of us that were affected! gotta go for now...night y'all! sweptvolume has yall for the rest of the night....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Ghosts...I thought you said Goats...Never Mind. :walkingsm


----------



## sweptvolume

...forward 5 minutes...

There's the same glass, sitting on the floor. This time, standing tall. That pretty much ended my fun for the day, so I took ALL the glasses, put them baaaack in the back of the TOP shelf of the buffet, closed the door, assured the latch, and walked away. I tried to force the same explanation down my own throat, but it stuck like peanut butter. 

The third time did it for me completely. Sitting on the pot, taking a load off if you will, I heard the crack, but this time it was as if a gun had gone off in the kitchen. I finish my business hurriedly, run to the scene of the crime, and there, on the tile floor having fallen from it's 30 inch perch, sat the same glass. Unbroken. Standing straight up as a soldier might. So I said, out loud. 

"If there's something you want me to know, just tell me. Because I can't handle this."

And so begins the most horrific 7 years of my life.


----------



## Primer

3 posts at once! Creepy...


----------



## Primer

sweptvolume said:


> ...forward 5 minutes...
> 
> There's the same glass, sitting on the floor. This time, standing tall. That pretty much ended my fun for the day, so I took ALL the glasses, put them baaaack in the back of the TOP shelf of the buffet, closed the door, assured the latch, and walked away. I tried to force the same explanation down my own throat, but it stuck like peanut butter.
> 
> The third time did it for me completely. Sitting on the pot, taking a load off if you will, I heard the crack, but this time it was as if a gun had gone off in the kitchen. I finish my business hurriedly, run to the scene of the crime, and there, on the tile floor having fallen from it's 30 foot perch, sat the same glass. Unbroken. Standing straight up as a soldier might. So I said, out loud.
> 
> "If there's something you want me to know, just tell me. Because I can't handle this."
> 
> And so begins the most horrific 7 years of my life.


I can't wait to hear some more of this guys stories! They're good!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

I WAS going to sleep...


----------



## sweptvolume

Aw shucks, thanks guys. 
That's all I've got tonight, though. Need to play a little PS3, spend some time with the wife, and start a new day in the morning.

Good night!

Tate


----------



## REELING 65

I got it..It was the ghost of Blue Water Ship's Store in West Marine. I do not think it like's those high prices.


----------



## sweptvolume

Privateer said:


> if this thread is still around tomorrow...I got y'all a good one...still scares the S**T out of my entire family to this day! and I know it's real 'cause there are at least five of us that were affected! gotta go for now...night y'all! sweptvolume has yall for the rest of the night....


TELL IT TELL IT!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## sweptvolume

essayons75 said:


> In High School I would regularly visit a girlfriend of mine that lived in the Chaple of the Cross Plantation home. That was the home of a few, and that's enough, Civil War wedding ghost taking up homes in the church. I had several encounters while in her home. She seemed to be unimpressed with my antics. She believed and it was just that. Holy moly, too crazy for me!
> 
> http://www.hauntedhouses.com/states/ms/chapel_of_the_cross.cfm


I took a look at the link, many that's creepy! I've never had any encounters away from my home, but I'd LOVE to! It'd be waaay 2cool to experience something in a new place!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I must have ghosts at my house. Towels are left out at the pool, dirty dishes left in the sink, & clothes on the floor...yet nobody that lives in my house claims responsibility for it. I know when the ghost gets angry, because things get damaged or broken & my boys SWEAR that they had nothing to do with it. I hope my ghosts follow my kids as they set out! :wink:


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Great stuff sweptvolume. I think this is my new favorite thread on here. I ain't big on reading since an overzealous high school teacher ruined it for me (before that was reading a novel like lonesome dove in about a week every week since elementary), but if you wrote a book of that stuff, I'd read it over and over. Makes me feel like it's fun again.


----------



## aggiemulletboy

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I must have ghosts at my house. Towels are left out at the pool, dirty dishes left in the sink, & clothes on the floor...yet nobody that lives in my house claims responsibility for it. I know when the ghost gets angry, because things get damaged or broken & my boys SWEAR that they had nothing to do with it. I hope my ghosts follow my kids as they set out! :wink:


hahahaha I think I have them too. My roommates haven't ever said anything about ghosts though, yet stuff still keeps happening and nobody did it!


----------



## REELING 65

I have a good ghost story I will post up in the am.
Stand by for..newws.


----------



## 007

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I must have ghosts at my house. Towels are left out at the pool, dirty dishes left in the sink, & clothes on the floor...yet nobody that lives in my house claims responsibility for it. I know when the ghost gets angry, because things get damaged or broken & my boys SWEAR that they had nothing to do with it. I hope my ghosts follow my kids as they set out! :wink:


I call BS!!!! You're not worthy of a response until you hit 13 posts per day!

Total Posts: 3,673 
Posts Per Day: 12.89

just sayin'.......


----------



## Blk Jck 224

007 said:


> I call BS!!!! You're not worthy of a response until you hit 13 posts per day!
> 
> Total Posts: 3,673
> Posts Per Day: 12.89
> 
> just sayin'.......


Fa Kin stalkers everywhere these days.  Don't be a hater Boston. I have a spot for ya Thursday, but you will have to get over your fear of getting out of the boat.


----------



## 007

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Fa Kin stalkers everywhere these days.  Don't be a hater Boston. I have a spot for ya Thursday, but you will have to get over your fear of getting out of the boat.


My last 4 trips have been wading the surf......while you've been recovering from a sore butt.....just sayin'....


----------



## Blk Jck 224

007 said:


> My last 4 trips have been wading the surf......while you've been recovering from a sore butt.....just sayin'....


Sounds like wishful thinking on your part, but the knee is ready to go. :dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

007 said:


> I call BS!!!! You're not worthy of a response until you hit 13 posts per day!
> 
> Total Posts: 3,673
> Posts Per Day: 12.89
> 
> just sayin'.......


The following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
1. Banned users 
2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
5. ttt (to the top)
6. BBB (gripes about a business)
7. Junior game wardens
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches
9. Team sports (needs to be in the Sports Forum)
10. Trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid 
signatures, stupid user titles)
11. Adult material, links containing adult material
12. Gambling or casino posts
13. Pit bulls (except in The Jungle)
14. Questions locked or deleted posts
15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)
16. Cross posting for sale items on the forums. 
17. No guide bashing. 
18. Advertising by non sponsors in avatars, user titles, and posts. You may advertise for free on the classifieds. Anywhere else is limited to Site Sponsors
19. "Greenie" posts or trolls. Use the search feature. 
20. "Snake" threads in any shape, form or fashion, except in The Jungle.
21. Thread police saying you aren't worthy & calling BS if you don't average 13 posts a day!


----------



## Rusty S

I remember the day like yesteryear, 007 and Barnacle Bill got into the discussion of ghosts aboard the minnow, they started going around in circles and I did a witchypoo on them and they disappeared. Only to be found wrestling in a hay field in Kerrville surrounded by hungry goats, 007 was let go with a warning, but bunghole bill had to spend a couple of nights in the pokie cause he wouldn't let go of the goat. TRUE STORY. rs


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

I have a ghost that keeps drinkin' my beer from the icebox. Probably an old boheiman ghost from party's past.


----------



## C'est Bon

sweptvolume said:


> Problem is, I'm not a linguist, or a writer....


Yeah, right...

You've got me hooked, Tate. Keep going! I love a great ghost story!


----------



## activescrape

I moved into a house, with my girlfriend built in the 20's in Lubbock. I never noticed anything unusual for about 6 months. Then my brother came to visit. He's never had a drink or a drug in his life, even to this day. He was in our bedroom and came out with a very strange look on his face. He asked if we had ever seen anything wierd in the house. We said no and he said he had just watched a bottle of perfume slide across the dresser and fall onto the floor. It freaked us out a little but since we had no explanation we just went into denial about it. About 2 months later we were getting ready to go out and I was waiting by the fireplace whle she finished up in the bathroom. I had an album on the turntable and everything was normal, I had nothing on my mind but the night. All of a sudden I got a very uncomfortable feeling that grew real fast. All my thoughts were becoming very confused, like something in my brain was going haywire. I was getting worried(scared) and the noise in my head was so loud I couldn't think. Just then a tapestry we had hanging on the wall, FLEW OFF THE WALL, and landed on the turntable and knocked the needle off. There was silence. The sounds were gone, the feeling was gone, and we hightailed it out of the house. I wrote down some thoughts on a dinner napkin that night and made a very dark poem out of it, which I still have. Again, we had no explanation, and we didn't have the means to just move out, so we tried to put it out of our heads like it didn't really happem.
One day a month of so later we got a visit from a total stranger, a knock on the door. It was a guy a few years older than us and he had questions for us. Turns out, he used to live in the house. He said he moved in after some cult type people moved out. All he knew is that they were very wierd. He asked us if anything astrange had ever happened to us in the house. WHOA! We said yes, and told him the stuff. He said when he lived there it happened all the time, things moving, feeling the presence of unseen beings, just like what happened to us but much more oftenm and it finally drove him out of there. 
I would say that I'm not a believer in ghosts, but what happened in that house, to more than one inhabitant, really happened. I can't explain it still, but I wonder if it's still going on to whoever lives there now.......


----------



## FINNFOWLER

activescrape said:


> I moved into a house, with my girlfriend built in the 20's in Lubbock. I never noticed anything unusual for about 6 months. Then my brother came to visit. He's never had a drink or a drug in his life, even to this day. He was in our bedroom and came out with a very strange look on his face. He asked if we had ever seen anything wierd in the house. We said no and he said he had just watched a bottle of perfume slide across the dresser and fall onto the floor. It freaked us out a little but since we had no explanation we just went into denial about it. About 2 months later we were getting ready to go out and I was waiting by the fireplace whle she finished up in the bathroom. I had an album on the turntable and everything was normal, I had nothing on my mind but the night. All of a sudden I got a very uncomfortable feeling that grew real fast. All my thoughts were becoming very confused, like something in my brain was going haywire. I was getting worried(scared) and the noise in my head was so loud I couldn't think. Just then a tapestry we had hanging on the wall, FLEW OFF THE WALL, and landed on the turntable and knocked the needle off. There was silence. The sounds were gone, the feeling was gone, and we hightailed it out of the house. I wrote down some thoughts on a dinner napkin that night and made a very dark poem out of it, which I still have. Again, we had no explanation, and we didn't have the means to just move out, so we tried to put it out of our heads like it didn't really happem.
> One day a month of so later we got a visit from a total stranger, a knock on the door. It was a guy a few years older than us and he had questions for us. Turns out, he used to live in the house. He said he moved in after some cult type people moved out. All he knew is that they were very wierd. He asked us if anything astrange had ever happened to us in the house. WHOA! We said yes, and told him the stuff. He said when he lived there it happened all the time, things moving, feeling the presence of unseen beings, just like what happened to us but much more oftenm and it finally drove him out of there.
> I would say that I'm not a believer in ghosts, but what happened in that house, to more than one inhabitant, really happened. I can't explain it still, but I wonder if it's still going on to whoever lives there now.......


Its time for you to go and talk to the owners now.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

I've got some crazy stories from the family plantations in Louisiana...lets just say voodoo/black magic/water wells and southern antebellum houses hold a special place in my heart. 

I've been a HUGE believer in ghost since my first experience at my great-grandparents ranch.


----------



## activescrape

You know, that was 35 years ago, I was in my early twenties, and never before that, and never since that, has anything like it occured in my life. It was real..... otherworldly...... but real.


----------



## sweptvolume

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I've got some crazy stories from the family plantations in Louisiana...lets just say voodoo/black magic/water wells and southern antebellum houses hold a special place in my heart.
> 
> I've been a HUGE believer in ghost since my first experience at my great-grandparents ranch.


COUGH 'EM UP!!!! :dance:


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Here ya go:

http://ghostmeter.net/

I haven't found any ghosts with it but I have found a 2006 Lincoln Penny and an old yo-yo....


----------



## Soapeddler

Hey activescrape, I'm in Lubbock right now. Where is that house? I'd like to go look at it.

Was it by chance in the Overton area?


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

sounds like you had yourself a gosh darn cougar infestation, completely normal- happens manyatime. some solutions- bear claw trap, proton torpedo pack like on ghost busters, or a airbag landmine to shoot that mother f'r 25 ft up into the air.


----------



## Primer

Blk Jck 224 said:


> but you will have to get over your fear of getting out of the boat.


Hey now, he did jump overboard in bastrop barefoot if i'm not mistaken to go after my fathers billystix. Heck double 0 was in the water in less than a minute!


----------



## JBH1979

I'm sure many of you have heard all the stories about Ghosts on PINS. Me and 4 friends headed down there last year for a week of fishing. We had all heard about the stories and most of them seem to take place between the 30-40 mile markers. The night we hit the beach we were all pumped up about being down there and we were making great time heading down during low tide. As soon as we crossed the 30 mile marker some odd things happened. I drive a brand new dodge dakota and my buddy was driving his new Z71. Neither of us have ever had any problems with our vehicles. Mind you it was midnight, cool, and we were driving the packed sand so no 4wheel drive needed. Both myself and my friend started blowing fuses in our trucks. My amplifier fuse blew, radar detector fuse blew, and my friend had his spotlight fuse blow as well. All of this happened within a 10 mile distance on the beach. 

On the way back we were making good time returning from the Mansfield jetty. This was during the day and we hit a little bit of 4 wheel drive sections that were soft but nothing that gave either one of our trucks any trouble. As soon as we crossed the 40 MM my truck starts to overheat. No biggie, the fan kicks on and I stop the truck and point it into the wind and we are on our way again. My truck overheated 3 more times all of which we had to pull over to let them cool down. Everything returned to normal after we crossed the 30mm but when we got off the beach I noticed that all of the same fuses that I had replaced had blown once again. It was kind of odd to say the least! Since that trip my truck has never blown a fuse and it has never even tried to overheat. Cant explain what was going on there but it was definately odd.


----------



## Gilbert

this one is Capt. Billy Sandifers Ghost story


> *"GHOST AT THE 33"
> Many long term visitors to PINS come to realize that it is indeed a very unusual and mystical place. From time to time, if one is down there long enough, events can occur that cannot be categorized simply and logically or explained away. I had such an experience 27 years ago and quite a few folks have heard part of it or at least something about it. I often get e-mails from people wanting me to tell them the entire story as they too have had unusual experiences "down island" and want to see how theirs compares with mine.
> 
> Obviously I can't take the time to continually tell the story at length so I thought I'd put it down on paper for y'all before I get so old I forget it myself. I'm simply going to tell it the way it really happened and you believe what you will about it, for I really don't care. I will assure you that there's not a word of fiction in it. It happened and I'm simply relaying it to you. I will caution on judging its merit though when you weren't there.
> On October 19, 1978 a buddy of mine named David and I went on an overnight trip down into the Devil's Elbow section of beach south of the Big Shell. We intended to put out shark rigs and spend the night but our primary goal was
> to catch and bring back as many large jack crevalle as possible for freezing
> for next year's shark bait.
> There was not much happening in the Big Shell but once we dropped off into the Devil's Elbow the large jack crevalle were everywhere and we went to work with 20 pound test and spoons and by mid-day had landed 18 or so of over 20 lbs. We also encountered the largest group of sharks I have ever seen in one bunch up shallow. There were 40 sharks in the school, with most being four and a half foot to six and a half foot lesser blacktipped sharks, there were also 6 or 7 good bull sharks present.
> We considered sight casting one of the big bulls but it seemed too easy so we just followed them along for a while and enjoyed the show. Late in the afternoon we set up camp at the 33-mile beach and rigged and deployed shark baits utilizing a one man life raft. I barely got back on shore in time to head for the nearest high dune to say my evening prayers before sunset when I noticed the temperature was beginning to drop as I hurried along. All at once the hair began to stand up on the back of my neck and I began to break out in goose bumps even though I was walking at a fast pace. Almost instantly I was so cold I thought I would shake to pieces. I determinedly continued toward the dune and within seconds realized the goose bumps were going away and by the time I reached the dune I was once again quite comfortable.
> When walking back towards the truck after saying my prayers I could feel the
> chill beginning to happen all over again. On a hunch, I skirted to the north
> of my earlier path and sure enough I found I could control my body temperature by avoiding the cold spot.
> 
> I changed into dry clothes and told David to come with me. I said nothing of my "chilling" experience and we took off by lantern light towards the dune. As we neared the area, I felt the chill coming even through the dry and more appropriate clothing and David said, "Wait a minute, I'm about to freeze to death."
> We were both shivering and his teeth were chattering. David was going on about what could possibly be causing his chill and I told him I didn't know. I also told him that it appeared to be something about that particular spot and that if he would back up towards the truck he would get warmer. He did, and just as I predicted, he got warmer. Something about the ground in that spot or something in the ground was making us cold.
> We returned to camp and had supper. A double mantle lantern sat on the hood of the truck along with the shoulder harness, belly plate, flashlight and other necessary shark gear. The lantern gave us a good view for thirty feet in three directions; the area to the rear of the truck was shadowed by the vehicle. We sat in lawn chairs in front of the truck.
> There was not a person, camp, or vehicle visible in any direction. And in fact, having driven the length of PINS earlier in the day, we knew there was only one other camp on the entire beach. There was no moon and no wind and it had cooled back down into the 50's. Around 8:30 p.m. David landed and released a beautiful 6' 8" female bull shark. We'd just settled back in the lawn chairs when we heard someone walking towards us at a moderate pace from the direction of the "cold spot" between us and the dunes. I listened intently and decided it was one individual; 180-200 pounds.
> Putting one hand up to shield my eyes from the lantern glare, I reached with the other for the large Marine Corps issue knife I've had for many years. Glancing over towards David, I found him leaning forward in his chair tensely with our three pound camp hammer in hand.
> Try as I would, I could see no movement or shadow, just the sound of the oncoming foot steps. As the steps reached the rear of our vehicle they stopped momentarily and we could hear muffled mumbling. Then they started again, much quicker this time and I could also make out another sound mixed in with it. It was a metallic sound, like chain hitting on chain.
> Nobody comes unannounced into a camp at night that way&#8230; NOBODY! I braced in my chair, sure that hand-to-hand combat lay only seconds away.
> 
> He burst into the full light of the lantern, 7 or 8 feet from us, and began the most God awful moaning and shouting you ever heard. This was accompanied by the sound of chain rapidly striking on chain. This went on for what seemed like several minutes and we just sat there in awe&#8230; for you see, there was no one
> there&#8230; NOBODY!
> Finally David leaned towards me and whispered, "Where in the hell is he?"
> I replied, "He's right here in front of us David, about three feet southeast of the front bumper as near as I can tell."
> David's eyes were huge, as if made larger in a vain attempt to see that which could not be seen. The noise lessened to a low mumbling and the sound of shells crunching as if he were rocking back and forth on his feet. Then came a yell and he ran to the rear of the truck, stopped and yelled again and then came around the truck, yelling all the while, to a position alongside the driver's door
> where he stopped and went through his whole routine again. He then stopped and walked back in the direction from which he had came and everything became deathly quiet.
> David was scared to death and he said, "Mr. Sandifer, if you ever get me back to town I'm never coming back down here the rest of my life." Shortly thereafter our visitor returned and David went into the truck, locked the doors, pulled his sleeping bag over his head and stayed that way 'til daylight.
> I was worn out and exhausted and the mosquitoes were horrible so I lay on my cot and pulled my sleeping bag over my head - to ward off the mosquitoes, not our visitor.
> I don't truly know how many times he returned during the night; four or five, maybe. Every time I dozed he'd wake me with his uproar. Finally in desperation I sat up on the cot and spoke to him. I asked him to please let me know what he wanted or how I could help him or else please leave me in peace so I could get some rest - he seemed unimpressed.
> We broke camp shortly after daylight and drove to town without speaking. David has never since been south of the 4-wheel drive sign. The cold spot remained until Hurricane Allen in 1980 and then disappeared. I never camped at that location again as long as it remained.
> How's that for a CHILLING memory? What a Hoot!
> 
> Be Careful, Be Courteous, Be Kind!
> 
> Capt. Billy *


----------



## Gilbert

here is a couple more

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/SpiritsPINS.html

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/VoicesInTheStorm.html


----------



## JohnAkaB

About a year before dating my wife her ex-bf had been shot to death in a car. She said during that year after his death he was wonder around her house and sit in her computer chair in her room while she is asleep. She would hear the chair screech and feel a breeze as if someone walked by. 

It has been years since he passed away and my wife said she doesn't feel his presence around anymore. But while I was dating my wife, when I would go into the kitchen in the middle of the night, I would feel that cold breeze that swept by me or have that feeling of someone is around me. FWD to January 2010...about 11pm I was coming home from my parents house alone. Instead of going through the garage and waking up my wife, I decided to go through the front door. Unlocked the door and proceeded to open it but feel a big push back, I thought it was my brother-inlaw messing with me and not letting me through the door. So I had a little fight to open the door for like 5 secs and finally I was in the house. I looked behind the door to see no one and nothing on the floor to wedge the door from opening. Till this day I feel as if he is still around and not happy that I am with his love when he passed away


----------



## Bill Fisher

dunno 'bout boogahs & haints but sometimes little gremlins get down in the engine room o'my boat and wreak havoc :biggrin:


----------



## activescrape

Soapeddler said:


> Hey activescrape, I'm in Lubbock right now. Where is that house? I'd like to go look at it.
> 
> Was it by chance in the Overton area?


 I believe it is. It's on 17th about 5 blocks east of University. I'll see if my ex girlfriend(now wife) can remember the address.


----------



## jagspots

*anybody else watch*

A program on the Travel Channel called "Ghost Adventures". These three dudes go to some of the creepiest, most paranormal-activity laden spots on earth, get locked in / on overnight, and document their experiences. Man, these hombres are some kinda brave enduring some of the stuff they encounter/document. Check it out if you enjoy or are fascinated by this phenomenon.


----------



## JohnAkaB

anyone with stories from this?


----------



## roundman

awhile after my gf passed i was sitting in my living room, there was a knock at the back door , i yelled come in , no one came in so i said come in again, nothing, walked to the back door and never saw anyone, i had 3 dogs then that no none but someone they knew could come up without barking, who knows


----------



## PBD539

JohnAkaB said:


> anyone with stories from this?


Never again.....bad juju!!


----------



## Primer

Gilbert said:


> here is a couple more
> 
> http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/SpiritsPINS.html
> 
> http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/VoicesInTheStorm.html


Thanks for the links Gibby, good reads!


----------



## Zork

The wife and i were laying in bed one night, almost asleep, when we heard someone say her name...."Julie". We both bolted up in the bed at the same time asking each other if we had heard that. We got up and checked the kids..they were asleep and nothing going on in the house. Scared the **** out of us. Still does.


----------



## sweptvolume

JohnAkaB said:


> anyone with stories from this?


I'm familiar with them, but refuse to have anything to do with them. I know how to make a REAL one, but it's not something I share with people. There are certain things I distance myself from, and one of those things is that item. It's not just ink and paper.


----------



## Pistol58

Yall are scaring the #$%$ outta me.....but I keep coming back for more for some reason....good thread!


----------



## chasingtails123

sweptvolume said:


> I'm familiar with them, but refuse to have anything to do with them. I know how to make a REAL one, but it's not something I share with people. There are certain things I distance myself from, and one of those things is that item. It's not just ink and paper.


 Are we going to get the rest of your original story?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Primer said:


> Hey now, he did jump overboard in bastrop barefoot if i'm not mistaken to go after my fathers billystix. Heck double 0 was in the water in less than a minute!


 That is instinct right there! Did he find it?


----------



## Bozo

That ghost knocked the a off your isles!


----------



## sweptvolume

chasingtails123 said:


> Are we going to get the rest of your original story?


Yep, this evening. On lunch break and at work so don't have the time to give it a full effort. :walkingsm


----------



## Htown

*Maybe this will explain it.*



aggiemulletboy said:


> I have trouble believing in things I can't see. That being said I've seen some creepy stuff with friends while fishing, and my friends have some even creepier stories that were shared experiences at different locations. So unless it was mass hallucinations I don't know how to explain them.


 All right, Beatrice, there was no alien. The flash of light you saw in the sky was not a UFO. Swamp gas from a weather balloon was trapped in a thermal pocket and reflected the light from Venus

No mass hallucinations,just MIB,lol.

Htown


----------



## Htown

*Did you say snake?*



aggiemulletboy said:


> So me telling you a ghost story while standing on a cliff holding a snake is out of the question? Way to ruin my night...


Well, looks like we are going to the jungle,lol!

Htown


----------



## Bayscout22

Not to highjack but... There was an awesome ghost stories thread earlier this year: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=261636&highlight=ghosts

Here is my contribution to that thread...

_I don't know if I believe in *ghosts* or not. I do know I lived in house where strange things happened all the time. COUNTLESS unexplained little things happened there. They were never too malicious, just strange.

My brother and I lived in a house in South Houston together for a few years back in the late 80s. He was a fireman and worked 24 on, 24 off. I could never keep track of when he was home or not. One morning, I get up and start to read the paper in the recliner. Immediately behind me was the kitchen and to either side (behind me) my bedroom on the left and his on the right. I (clearly) hear his bedroom door open and hear him walk out towards the kitchen. He (clearly) whomps the back of the chair with his left hand as he walks by me, to which I responded "good morning". No response and I can hear him fiddling around in the kitchen, clearly after coffee. I start to make conversation and get no response, except further fiddling around in the kitchen. After further one sided conversation, I turn around to find an empty kitchen. Checked his bedroom and it was empty. Called and he was at work.

Some time later, I am laying by the pool - half asleep. I feel someone throw (not drop, not flick, not plop - but THROW with some amount of force) something that hits me right on the lens of my sunglasses. The force was such that I clearly thought I would look up and see my brother (or a friend) standing directly over me. I looked around startled and noticed it was a piece of dog food that hit me. Once again, I was alone in the backyard. The dog food was kept a good forty yds from the pool and the hound we had would have never left any food laying around on the tile by the pool.

As I said, there were countless other incidents. Voices, always voices, in the back yard. After the pool incident, I was shook up enough to call my brother at the station. I stammered around a little...before saying I have had some strange stuff happening to me. He barely let me get the words out before he wanted the details. We went on to talk for almost an hour about different things that had happened to him and me. We had never mentioned them for fear that the other would think we were coo-coo. He always heard voices in his bedroom when he was in the shower. Not spooky voices, but conversations. Same as I heard in the backyard.

We later found out that a previous owner died while hanging a ceiling fan in the front room.

*Ghosts*, I can't say. But no doubt something was going on in that place.

Oh yeah...we went on to torment each other endlessly until we moved. He once hid in a complete dark house - concealed behind the Christmas tree with the TV remote. The TV would pop on, I'd turn it off. It would pop back on, volume up, volume down. Scared the sh-- out of me! _


----------



## sweptvolume

Bayscout22 said:


> Not to highjack but... There was an awesome ghost stories thread earlier this year: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=261636&highlight=ghosts
> 
> Here is my contribution to that thread...
> 
> _I don't know if I believe in *ghosts* or not. I do know I lived in house where strange things happened all the time. COUNTLESS unexplained little things happened there. They were never too malicious, just strange._
> 
> _My brother and I lived in a house in South Houston together for a few years back in the late 80s. He was a fireman and worked 24 on, 24 off. I could never keep track of when he was home or not. One morning, I get up and start to read the paper in the recliner. Immediately behind me was the kitchen and to either side (behind me) my bedroom on the left and his on the right. I (clearly) hear his bedroom door open and hear him walk out towards the kitchen. He (clearly) whomps the back of the chair with his left hand as he walks by me, to which I responded "good morning". No response and I can hear him fiddling around in the kitchen, clearly after coffee. I start to make conversation and get no response, except further fiddling around in the kitchen. After further one sided conversation, I turn around to find an empty kitchen. Checked his bedroom and it was empty. Called and he was at work._
> 
> _Some time later, I am laying by the pool - half asleep. I feel someone throw (not drop, not flick, not plop - but THROW with some amount of force) something that hits me right on the lens of my sunglasses. The force was such that I clearly thought I would look up and see my brother (or a friend) standing directly over me. I looked around startled and noticed it was a piece of dog food that hit me. Once again, I was alone in the backyard. The dog food was kept a good forty yds from the pool and the hound we had would have never left any food laying around on the tile by the pool._
> 
> _As I said, there were countless other incidents. Voices, always voices, in the back yard. After the pool incident, I was shook up enough to call my brother at the station. I stammered around a little...before saying I have had some strange stuff happening to me. He barely let me get the words out before he wanted the details. We went on to talk for almost an hour about different things that had happened to him and me. We had never mentioned them for fear that the other would think we were coo-coo. He always heard voices in his bedroom when he was in the shower. Not spooky voices, but conversations. Same as I heard in the backyard._
> 
> _We later found out that a previous owner died while hanging a ceiling fan in the front room. _
> 
> _*Ghosts*, I can't say. But no doubt something was going on in that place._
> 
> _Oh yeah...we went on to torment each other endlessly until we moved. He once hid in a complete dark house - concealed behind the Christmas tree with the TV remote. The TV would pop on, I'd turn it off. It would pop back on, volume up, volume down. Scared the sh-- out of me! _


Excellent! That's my kind of story!
And I gotta remember that Christmas tree prank. 
Green for ya!


----------



## JohnAkaB

My cousin's grandparents lived in acres home when they first came over to America and bought a small house that was pretty old cause that was all they can afford. At night while asleep, they would hear random noises in the living room...as months go by these noises turned into people having arguments. They barely stayed in that home for a year before moving out


----------



## kurt68

I run a morgue with over 300 donors in it, the stories I can tell......


----------



## sweptvolume

kurt68 said:


> I run a morgue with over 300 donors in it, the stories I can tell......


DOOOO EEEEEEETTT!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I had a few friends that would get drunk and trip people out late at night with the railroad thing. Until we brought one guy who refused to believe it. When the car started moving he started jumping around like something was getting him. He was just being goofy but after we left he felt something wet on the back of his right arm. We all looked to see he had a blood soaked shirt. He had three 8" slices in his arm all in line with each other like a cat scratch. The middle one required stitches. We looked to see where he cut himself on the car but couldn't find anything sharp. Kinda freaky.


----------



## Pistol58

kurt68 said:


> I run a morgue with over 300 donors in it, the stories I can tell......


Yeah, we gotta hear this!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

sweptvolume said:


> COUGH 'EM UP!!!! :dance:


Growing up, I spent a considerable amount of time with my grandparents down in Terrebonne Parish, Louisiana at one of the plantation houses my dads side of the family owns. Historically speaking, this house in particular, was very active during the days of slavery and still boasts slave quarters in the rear of the property, as well as a functioning waterwell out to the side of the house.

Truthfully, some of the best childhood memories I have, stem from climbing the massive sprawling oaks and magnolias around the property. One late April day, my brother and I were on spring break so the parents took us and dropped us off for 5 days of pure bliss, at least we thought.

After an afternoon of monkeying around in the trees, I walked into my bedroom for some shuteye. I distinctly remember the room being completely "normal" every other time we'd been to visit. I went in the restroom to shower as grandma wouldnt let us get on our clean sheets until we had showered. I pulled the curtain back from the claw-foot tub and turned the water on steaming hot. I walked over to the pedestal sink and bent over to take out my contacts and noticed something in the dark in the mirror walk behind me in the room.

Turning around, I walked over to my bed where the sheets had been turned down on the same side as I saw the dark shadow. Room temperature was normal. Must have been grandma, but we were to the age she didn't come in the room if we were bathing long ago so this was a bit weird.

I hopped into the shower and it was freezing cold, the bathroom was freezing cold. I was shivering as I turned the "hot" handle it kept going- weird, I had it on as hot as possible. Finished showering, I pull the curtain back and my towel which was on the towel rack next to me, was on the floor. Strangely enough, the towel was still folded neatly.

While drying off, I heard someone/something humming a tune to something I've never heard before. Walked into my room and there were about 10 cangles in red votives that were lit below the picture of The Virgin Mary (We're devout Catholics)...hmmm.

I quickly brought myself to attention, threw on some shorts and went to my grandpa. As we walk back into my room, my bed is now made again and the candle aren't burning. There isn't even a hint of smell from blowing them out either. Needless to say, I looked like an idiot, but my gpa was rather reassuring of the incident, much like he knew something but negated to tell me.

The next couple of days, I was the laughing stock of the house. Neighbors came over for libations and cigars with gma/gpa and my brother would always bring it up- gpa was quick to hush him up though.

Two days later, to be exact, I remember laying in bed after some heated late night HBO movie watching on the satellite while gma/gpa were asleep. My bedroom was on the back side of the house and overlooked the old slave quarters about 70 yards behind the house. About 11:45pm, as I lay restless, I begin to hear the humming again only this time it was accompanied with chanting of some sort. It was coming from behind my window.

Looking out the window, I couldn't see anything alarming in particular. Decided to walk downstairs in the dark, didn't want pawpaw to wake up and get the switch after me for startling him. As I approached the back door, I heard nothing. I opened the door and decided to sit in one of the rocking chairs on the back porch. The stillness of the night was shattered by a prounounced thud on the window behind me. As I turned around, the draperies hadn't been touched. The door creaked open, footsteps ensued and began to walk to the other end of the porch. I became bitterly cold, shivering with goosebumps as I saw an older woman dressed in all black with a hunch in her back faded into the darkness off of the porch. Hair standing on my neck, I sat down in the rocking chair, only it wasn't there, it was about 3' to the right of where I originally stood up. I made a thud and hit my head REALLY hard on one of the shutters on the window. For a second, I was seeing stars and it struck the middle of my lower head where the Visual Cortex is. As I lay there, I heard footsteps again. The older woman, now facing me was a voodoo witch toting a doll in her hand.

Her eyes were demonic in every sense of the word, her hair was knotted and looked dirty. Her black cloke looked to be of brownish tent and tattered. No shoes, she was barefoot and callused. Her eyes caught my attention more than anything- they werent even red, they were dark, empty and threatening looking, all the while captivating me. She honed in on me and I couldn't look away once I looked into them.

I remember thinking I was in a dream- but I wasn't. Completely catatonic, I tried screaming, but couldn't. I tried moving, but I couldn't- my body was paralyzed from the sheer awe of the woman appearing before me. After walking towards me, she sat in the chair to my left and began chanting something softly under her breath and rocking back and forth for what seemed like an eternity.

About that time, pawpaw stormed out the back door, shotgun in hand with gma behind him with the brightest light ive ever seen trying to spotlight whatever in the hell was going on. Apparently I had made quite a bit of commotion when I hit my head and made one of the most blood curling screams he's ever heard. Still, til the day he died, he said he never wanted me to have to experience that night, and the events of the next night ever again.

More on that night later. Brings back terrifying memories. I'll share some more about the ranch my other grandparents from Cleveland, Texas had with Indian artifacts and supposed burials on. My house has also been eery lately, too.


----------



## RLwhaler

I'am not a ghost believer at all...but, here goes..
My Father bought a gas station/convenience store/self car wash all on one strip back in the early 80's-82.Location was on W.Bellfort close to now beltway 8.My job/duties was to renovate,face lift the place,bring up sales,and we flip the business only and keep the real estate.
One late night,before closing,i was in the back cooler stocking beer.walk out side and saw ALL coolers doors being slam!! Didn't think anything of it! 
2 weeks later,cig. rack from above the counter just started to fall.
Once again,i'am NOT a believer! We had a HELLOVA time flipping that dang property due to buyers telling us about the double homicide in the store/and another killing next door in the liquor store.

RL


----------



## bayou vista

the boats not named "BAD JUJU" for nothing


----------



## TUNNEL HAND

I don't write as well as some on this thread but here is my story. My wife and I had been married about 2 1/2 years when we moved into a second floor one bedroom apartment in Memphis, Tn. We had gone to bed and both were sound asleep when the sound of the front door of the apartment opening made us both sit up in the bed. We listened as the footsteps proceeded across the living room floor towards the bathroom which was across from our bedroom. The footsteps went into the bathroom, the sound of the door closing and the lock being applied. Although scared, I got out of bed, opened the bedroom door and looked across toward the bathroom door. The door was wide open and no one was there. I went across the living room and checked the front door. It was closed, locked and the security chain was engaged. Had my wife not awakened at the same time as I did and heard the same noises as I did, I would have passed it off as a bad dream. It upset up both to the point that we broke our lease and moved back to the same apartment that we had moved out of less than six months before........ Now, if I could get my wife to write on this tread, she could tell about her encounters with the unexplained at the Jeffersonian Hotel in Jefferson, TX.


----------



## Primer

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Growing up, I spent a considerable amount of time with my grandparents down in Terrebonne Parish, Louisiana at one of the plantation houses my dads side of the family owns. Historically speaking, this house in particular, was very active during the days of slavery and still boasts slave quarters in the rear of the property, as well as a functioning waterwell out to the side of the house.
> 
> Truthfully, some of the best childhood memories I have, stem from climbing the massive sprawling oaks and magnolias around the property. One late April day, my brother and I were on spring break so the parents took us and dropped us off for 5 days of pure bliss, at least we thought.
> 
> After an afternoon of monkeying around in the trees, I walked into my bedroom for some shuteye. I distinctly remember the room being completely "normal" every other time we'd been to visit. I went in the restroom to shower as grandma wouldnt let us get on our clean sheets until we had showered. I pulled the curtain back from the claw-foot tub and turned the water on steaming hot. I walked over to the pedestal sink and bent over to take out my contacts and noticed something in the dark in the mirror walk behind me in the room.
> 
> Turning around, I walked over to my bed where the sheets had been turned down on the same side as I saw the dark shadow. Room temperature was normal. Must have been grandma, but we were to the age she didn't come in the room if we were bathing long ago so this was a bit weird.
> 
> I hopped into the shower and it was freezing cold, the bathroom was freezing cold. I was shivering as I turned the "hot" handle it kept going- weird, I had it on as hot as possible. Finished showering, I pull the curtain back and my towel which was on the towel rack next to me, was on the floor. Strangely enough, the towel was still folded neatly.
> 
> While drying off, I heard someone/something humming a tune to something I've never heard before. Walked into my room and there were about 10 cangles in red votives that were lit below the picture of The Virgin Mary (We're devout Catholics)...hmmm.
> 
> I quickly brought myself to attention, threw on some shorts and went to my grandpa. As we walk back into my room, my bed is now made again and the candle aren't burning. There isn't even a hint of smell from blowing them out either. Needless to say, I looked like an idiot, but my gpa was rather reassuring of the incident, much like he knew something but negated to tell me.
> 
> The next couple of days, I was the laughing stock of the house. Neighbors came over for libations and cigars with gma/gpa and my brother would always bring it up- gpa was quick to hush him up though.
> 
> Two days later, to be exact, I remember laying in bed after some heated late night HBO movie watching on the satellite while gma/gpa were asleep. My bedroom was on the back side of the house and overlooked the old slave quarters about 70 yards behind the house. About 11:45pm, as I lay restless, I begin to hear the humming again only this time it was accompanied with chanting of some sort. It was coming from behind my window.
> 
> Looking out the window, I couldn't see anything alarming in particular. Decided to walk downstairs in the dark, didn't want pawpaw to wake up and get the switch after me for startling him. As I approached the back door, I heard nothing. I opened the door and decided to sit in one of the rocking chairs on the back porch. The stillness of the night was shattered by a prounounced thud on the window behind me. As I turned around, the draperies hadn't been touched. The door creaked open, footsteps ensued and began to walk to the other end of the porch. I became bitterly cold, shivering with goosebumps as I saw an older woman dressed in all black with a hunch in her back faded into the darkness off of the porch. Hair standing on my neck, I sat down in the rocking chair, only it wasn't there, it was about 3' to the right of where I originally stood up. I made a thud and hit my head REALLY hard on one of the shutters on the window. For a second, I was seeing stars and it struck the middle of my lower head where the Visual Cortex is. As I lay there, I heard footsteps again. The older woman, now facing me was a voodoo witch toting a doll in her hand.
> 
> Her eyes were demonic in every sense of the word, her hair was knotted and looked dirty. Her black cloke looked to be of brownish tent and tattered. No shoes, she was barefoot and callused. Her eyes caught my attention more than anything- they werent even red, they were dark, empty and threatening looking, all the while captivating me. She honed in on me and I couldn't look away once I looked into them.
> 
> I remember thinking I was in a dream- but I wasn't. Completely catatonic, I tried screaming, but couldn't. I tried moving, but I couldn't- my body was paralyzed from the sheer awe of the woman appearing before me. After walking towards me, she sat in the chair to my left and began chanting something softly under her breath and rocking back and forth for what seemed like an eternity.
> 
> About that time, pawpaw stormed out the back door, shotgun in hand with gma behind him with the brightest light ive ever seen trying to spotlight whatever in the hell was going on. Apparently I had made quite a bit of commotion when I hit my head and made one of the most blood curling screams he's ever heard. Still, til the day he died, he said he never wanted me to have to experience that night, and the events of the next night ever again.
> 
> More on that night later. Brings back terrifying memories. I'll share some more about the ranch my other grandparents from Cleveland, Texas had with Indian artifacts and supposed burials on. My house has also been eery lately, too.


Dude, that's some spooky stuff! What happened the next night?


----------



## sweptvolume

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Growing up, I spent a considerable amount of time with my grandparents down in Terrebonne Parish, Louisiana at one of the plantation houses my dads side of the family owns. Historically speaking, this house in particular, was very active during the days of slavery and still boasts slave quarters in the rear of the property, as well as a functioning waterwell out to the side of the house.
> 
> Truthfully, some of the best childhood memories I have, stem from climbing the massive sprawling oaks and magnolias around the property. One late April day, my brother and I were on spring break so the parents took us and dropped us off for 5 days of pure bliss, at least we thought.
> 
> After an afternoon of monkeying around in the trees, I walked into my bedroom for some shuteye. I distinctly remember the room being completely "normal" every other time we'd been to visit. I went in the restroom to shower as grandma wouldnt let us get on our clean sheets until we had showered. I pulled the curtain back from the claw-foot tub and turned the water on steaming hot. I walked over to the pedestal sink and bent over to take out my contacts and noticed something in the dark in the mirror walk behind me in the room.
> 
> Turning around, I walked over to my bed where the sheets had been turned down on the same side as I saw the dark shadow. Room temperature was normal. Must have been grandma, but we were to the age she didn't come in the room if we were bathing long ago so this was a bit weird.
> 
> I hopped into the shower and it was freezing cold, the bathroom was freezing cold. I was shivering as I turned the "hot" handle it kept going- weird, I had it on as hot as possible. Finished showering, I pull the curtain back and my towel which was on the towel rack next to me, was on the floor. Strangely enough, the towel was still folded neatly.
> 
> While drying off, I heard someone/something humming a tune to something I've never heard before. Walked into my room and there were about 10 cangles in red votives that were lit below the picture of The Virgin Mary (We're devout Catholics)...hmmm.
> 
> I quickly brought myself to attention, threw on some shorts and went to my grandpa. As we walk back into my room, my bed is now made again and the candle aren't burning. There isn't even a hint of smell from blowing them out either. Needless to say, I looked like an idiot, but my gpa was rather reassuring of the incident, much like he knew something but negated to tell me.
> 
> The next couple of days, I was the laughing stock of the house. Neighbors came over for libations and cigars with gma/gpa and my brother would always bring it up- gpa was quick to hush him up though.
> 
> Two days later, to be exact, I remember laying in bed after some heated late night HBO movie watching on the satellite while gma/gpa were asleep. My bedroom was on the back side of the house and overlooked the old slave quarters about 70 yards behind the house. About 11:45pm, as I lay restless, I begin to hear the humming again only this time it was accompanied with chanting of some sort. It was coming from behind my window.
> 
> Looking out the window, I couldn't see anything alarming in particular. Decided to walk downstairs in the dark, didn't want pawpaw to wake up and get the switch after me for startling him. As I approached the back door, I heard nothing. I opened the door and decided to sit in one of the rocking chairs on the back porch. The stillness of the night was shattered by a prounounced thud on the window behind me. As I turned around, the draperies hadn't been touched. The door creaked open, footsteps ensued and began to walk to the other end of the porch. I became bitterly cold, shivering with goosebumps as I saw an older woman dressed in all black with a hunch in her back faded into the darkness off of the porch. Hair standing on my neck, I sat down in the rocking chair, only it wasn't there, it was about 3' to the right of where I originally stood up. I made a thud and hit my head REALLY hard on one of the shutters on the window. For a second, I was seeing stars and it struck the middle of my lower head where the Visual Cortex is. As I lay there, I heard footsteps again. The older woman, now facing me was a voodoo witch toting a doll in her hand.
> 
> Her eyes were demonic in every sense of the word, her hair was knotted and looked dirty. Her black cloke looked to be of brownish tent and tattered. No shoes, she was barefoot and callused. Her eyes caught my attention more than anything- they werent even red, they were dark, empty and threatening looking, all the while captivating me. She honed in on me and I couldn't look away once I looked into them.
> 
> I remember thinking I was in a dream- but I wasn't. Completely catatonic, I tried screaming, but couldn't. I tried moving, but I couldn't- my body was paralyzed from the sheer awe of the woman appearing before me. After walking towards me, she sat in the chair to my left and began chanting something softly under her breath and rocking back and forth for what seemed like an eternity.
> 
> About that time, pawpaw stormed out the back door, shotgun in hand with gma behind him with the brightest light ive ever seen trying to spotlight whatever in the hell was going on. Apparently I had made quite a bit of commotion when I hit my head and made one of the most blood curling screams he's ever heard. Still, til the day he died, he said he never wanted me to have to experience that night, and the events of the next night ever again.
> 
> More on that night later. Brings back terrifying memories. I'll share some more about the ranch my other grandparents from Cleveland, Texas had with Indian artifacts and supposed burials on. My house has also been eery lately, too.


MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!!! 
I don't know much about witches and never had dealings with one, but what I DO know is this:
Don't talk, never ever say a WORD. Good thing you got knocked silly! I always wondered why people have all these pictures of ghosts, but never of witches???


----------



## chasingtails123

In 8th grade, me and a buddy were late to football practice after staying after class to help a teacher. We were the only ones in the locker room changing into out practice gear, and while we where changing we heard someone calling out to us from the back of the locker room. We both go to look and see someone our age peeking out from the next to last row of lockers. The way the locker room is set up, there is only one exit (the side that we were changing on) and a door that led to the pool. so we think there is someone trying to play a prank on us, so I run down one side of the locker room and my buddy down the other to catch the kid, there was nowhere for him to go. As we headed to catch him we both hear the footsteeps of him running and chuckling, and before we get to the end we hear the door headed to the pool close. We know we have him trapped, becuase there is no door out of the pool and nowhere to hide in the pool room. We storm in the pool room expecting to catch the kid, and to our surprise the room is empty. At the point we both got that feeling like we had experienced something supernatural. Without saying a word we both ran out of there as fast as we could and ran to field. We head to the field and without mentioning what we saw, and we ask the football coach(who had worked at the school for 30+ years) if anything had ever happened in the locker room. He told us the story of one of the students accidently drowning in the pool, during his second year at the school. We confirmed the story with another teacher, which had the same tenure as the coach, and she told us the same story. Till this day I can still remember exactly the face of that kid that we saw. We tried to get a hold of a picture of the student that drowned, but could not find one.


----------



## JDM1967

sweptvolume said:


> I took a look at the link, many that's creepy! I've never had any encounters away from my home, but I'd LOVE to! It'd be waaay 2cool to experience something in a new place!


You can come to my house and check it out, I know that there has to be something (let's say a young kid/boy about 10 yo) that has been in my house for about 2 years or so with another older person (which is no longer there). apparently he likes seeing and listening to what my youngest son plays or says, I never described it to my son until he told me and every description he gave me of the kid matched to the T what I had seen, he also loves to laugh when my son is sleeping to the point that Michael yells at him and tells him to SHUT UP (and he stops), he opens the closet doors (and the latches are pretty much hard and the door sticks so without a really hard pull you wont be able to open it,, I came in through the door in the garage to the hallway and what do I see the shape of the boy right in front of me, we hear steps, or like the sound of feet dragging on the tile and laminate, the areas where we think the sound is coming from gets really coooolllldddd


----------



## sweptvolume

JDM1967 said:


> You can come to my house and check it out, I know that there has to be something (let's say a young kid/boy about 10 yo) that has been in my house for about 2 years or so with another older person (which is no longer there). apparently he likes seeing and listening to what my youngest son plays or says, I never described it to my son until he told me and every description he gave me of the kid matched to the T what I had seen, he also loves to laugh when my son is sleeping to the point that Michael yells at him and tells him to SHUT UP (and he stops), he opens the closet doors (and the latches are pretty much hard and the door sticks so without a really hard pull you wont be able to open it,, I came in through the door in the garage to the hallway and what do I see the shape of the boy right in front of me, we hear steps, or like the sound of feet dragging on the tile and laminate, the areas where we think the sound is coming from gets really coooolllldddd


I'm at 1960 and 290, I'm down!


----------



## Sweat

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I had a few friends that would get drunk and trip people out late at night with the railroad thing. Until we brought one guy who refused to believe it. When the car started moving he started jumping around like something was getting him. He was just being goofy but after we left he felt something wet on the back of his right arm. We all looked to see he had a blood soaked shirt. He had three 8" slices in his arm all in line with each other like a cat scratch. The middle one required stitches. We looked to see where he cut himself on the car but couldn't find anything sharp. Kinda freaky.


AUF,

Where did yall do this at? I'm from West Columbia and we also have done this a couple times on a back road in Sweeny. We would load up in my 4-door f-250 until we couldnt squeeze anyone else in and then drive out to the RR track and sit on top... I would put it in neutral and we have sat there for close to 3 or 4 minutes before finally rolling off... its crazy...

I have also heard several storeis of friends visiting an old rundown church in Sweeny back in the woods and having weird things happening...

I wasnt there when all that went down so it could just be stories.. but who knows..


----------



## paymerick

I've got a coupla stories to submit:

I don't know all of the details as I did not witness this.. It comes from when my grandmother was a young girl.. Kid.. Maybe 7 or so.. 

She was sitting on the front porch at her house one day reading 'Twilight' or somethin, hell I dunno. At one point she looked up and over to the entrance to their land (about 50 yds or so) and there stood her grandfather, just standing their looking in her direction with a concerned look on his face, she told us..

She called his name and waved, he returned a wave and smile and just walked off.. Not down the road, but through the neighboring pasture..

About an hour later the family received news of my grandmother's grandfather's passing.. Problem is, he had died about two hours prior, about 5 miles away: about an hour before his strange visit...

Story #2:

This story involves my bro and I and though it involves alcohol it is still pretty much impossible to explain.. Also maybe not a 'ghost' story, but supernatural indeed..

My bro was 17 and I was 15, we had drank a couple of beers at a friend's that night and were on our way home. When we got into town my bro decided to take the back way to our house instead of going through the middle of town since we were buzzed.

The last thing I remember is him turning on his left blinker and then slamming on his breaks immediately.. We both yelled "what the f***".. we were both in shock because we never remembered actually turning down the road that we were then about a half a mile down.. Really weirded us out..


----------



## JDM1967

paymerick said:


> I've got a coupla stories to submit:
> 
> I don't know all of the details as I did not witness this.. It comes from when my grandmother was a young girl.. Kid.. Maybe 7 or so..
> 
> She was sitting on the front porch at her house one day reading 'Twilight' or somethin, hell I dunno. At one point she looked up and over to the entrance to their land (about 50 yds or so) and there stood her grandfather, just standing their looking in her direction with a concerned look on his face, she told us..
> 
> She called his name and waved, he returned a wave and smile and just walked off.. Not down the road, but through the neighboring pasture..
> 
> About an hour later the family received news of my grandmother's grandfather's passing.. Problem is, he had died about two hours prior, about 5 miles away: about an hour before his strange visit...
> 
> Story #2:
> 
> This story involves my bro and I and though it involves alcohol it is still pretty much impossible to explain.. Also maybe not a 'ghost' story, but supernatural indeed..
> 
> My bro was 17 and I was 15, we had drank a couple of beers at a friend's that night and were on our way home. When we got into town my bro decided to take the back way to our house instead of going through the middle of town since we were buzzed.
> 
> The last thing I remember is him turning on his left blinker and then slamming on his breaks immediately.. We both yelled "what the f***".. we were both in shock because we never remembered actually turning down the road that we were then about a half a mile down.. Really weirded us out..


I have another very similar to your 2nd story, one day my brother , a friend
and I start running from our house to go to the store (about 2 blocks away) the front porch hallway/path to the gate was about 100 feet away, we come outta the gate like a bat outta hell, make the turn to the left (we are all running almost side by side, I was kind of ahead of them by a foot or so, we run about 205 more feet and COME TO A DEAD STOP as if a wall was there but wasn't all 3 look up and see a very tall black woman dressed in a early 1900 to mid 1900's type dress and one black purse with short handles (today I can close my eyes and see her standing there) we turned pale white turned around so fast and ran back in the house yellin' like little girls scared half to death, about 15 min later we finally have the B to come outta the house and walk slowly towards the area where SHE was, looking over our shoulders every second every step we finally got to the spot and we saw nothing standing but when we looked down, we saw what looked like a very large puddle of a dark substance (not sure what it was) but I for sure was not going to mess with it and had my mom wash it with the hose , to this day my brother and I laugh (although nervously) about that incident


----------



## 123456

Great stories. I myself have never experienced anything like this but definatly believe it.
Keep em' coming!!!


Noel


----------



## paymerick

So y'all just hit a wall eh? I guess she wanted to make sure she had your attention.. That's pretty interesting..

Hmmm.. 'B'lack 'P'urse? Large puddle of a dark substance? She was clearly warning you of the 'BP' oil-spill...jk


----------



## Big_poppabear

My 9 year old son loves watching all of those ghost shows.

When he was around 2 we lived in an apartment complex off of El Dorado. We lived right next to the pool and thought this would be nice since we can relax by the pool and just walk back up to the apartment in no time. 

Shortly one night after we move in my son is playing in his room and I hear him yelling "Hi" in his room. My wife and I walk into his room and he's standing by his bedroom window waving and yelling "Hi" towards the pool. We look outside and see no one at the pool and then ask him "Who are you waving to???" He says "the little blue boy". It spooked us a bit and we brushed it off since we thought it was his imagination. We would go swimming but he never mentioned the "little blue boy" when we were in the pool. Only when we were walking upstairs back to the apartment, balcony or from his bedroom window would he mention seeing the liitle blue boy. We eventually moved from their a year later without ever getting a real answer from the neighbors or management if a little boy ever downed in the pool.

What intrigues me is that he loves ghost stories and ghost shows. 

He gave me a spook last Sunday night. We all went to bed a little early (11 p.m. is early for us) I couldn't sleep so I was watching TV in our room. I kept hearing my son and daughter giggling and playing with there toys. But everytime when I went to check on them they were sound asleep. I kept hearing them playing with there toys and by the 3 or 4 time of checking in on them I finally noticed that he was kicking the toys off his bed in his sleep. I guess him watching all those ghost shows got me thinking of ghosts. lol


----------



## JohnAkaB

Story my mother told me. Back when the Vietnam war was going on. My mom and her family were evacuated onto an island away from the war. At night before my mom went to bed, she told her niece to wake her up in the morning so they can do find some food or pick some fruits. Next morning my mom wakes up and saw her niece at the shore near the waters, my mom screams her name as she is walking into the water...my mom said she just went in as she was going to swim, my mom got to the shore line and didn't see anyone out there...So she went on her own to find some food, later that day my mom said her niece and asked her why didn't she respond when my mom was calling her, my moms niece asked what was she talking about...cause she has been sleeping all morning and just woken up


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Sweat said:


> AUF,
> 
> Where did yall do this at? I'm from West Columbia and we also have done this a couple times on a back road in Sweeny. We would load up in my 4-door f-250 until we couldnt squeeze anyone else in and then drive out to the RR track and sit on top... I would put it in neutral and we have sat there for close to 3 or 4 minutes before finally rolling off... its crazy...
> 
> I have also heard several storeis of friends visiting an old rundown church in Sweeny back in the woods and having weird things happening...
> 
> I wasnt there when all that went down so it could just be stories.. but who knows..


It was a set of tracks South of San Antonio. 
We had some scary events happen at the tracks in old downtown Freeport in my teen years.. My bud hit it at about 70 and the drunk in the front seat didn't have a seat belt on. We had to explain the cracked windshield and stitches. All scary stuff back then.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

The only one that I have is when we moved into our current house. This was almost 10 years ago. We moved in and everything was fine until after the first month. I kept waking up with scratches on me. Nothing to major, and we do have cats. I also swim and so I always had nicks and cuts on me from girls who wouldnt cut their finger nails. After about a month of this, I started noticing the scratches werent from the cats, or some swimmer. The scratches became longer and longer. Three, very light scratches, that were equal distant apart from each other, about half an inch apart. They always happened on my forearms, sides of my torso, and around my neck. Finally, I complained to my mom. She was shocked as she kept having a returning dream, that was becoming more frequent. In her dream, she would awake knowing that something was after my younger brother. She would come into our living room and look up to the balcony that runs between my room and my younger brother's room. There she said she saw the most frightening scene that she had ever witnessed. A dark, shadowy shape, standing about 8 feet high, with long sharp claws was attacking and ripping me to shreds as I protected my younger brother. I asked her what the dark shadow wanted with my little brother. She said she would just awake in her dream and that it was as if the shadow told her that it wanted to cut off and keep pieces of my brothers flesh. VERY WIERD!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

Primer said:


> Dude, that's some spooky stuff! What happened the next night?


The next morning was rather silent, awkward and left me with a lot of questions running throughout my mind. I tried to gather the courage to ask pawpaw what happened, yet I didn't want to open a can of worms.

I ate my breakfast and decided to take a walk out to the frontage road to grab the mail and clear my head. As I walked through the oak lined trees, the wind picked up out of no where. Moss flying through the air crazily and after about 15 M*I*S*S*I*S*S*I*P*P*I count seconds, it stopped. I kept walking.

Upon grabbing the mail, I looked for a post card from my parents in the mail stack. Things then became interesting for a brief few minutes. The wind turned violently again, I stopped walking. I felt an overwhelming presence behind me. Beginning to walk again, I felt the presence again, made my body go numb, so I turned around again and to no avail, NOTHING. THEN, I heard something equating to a child "giggling" behind me after I turned my head shaking it in disgust/frustration. I stopped again, set the mail on the road, stood up, put my arms out and challenged the ghoulish giggle to make he/she/whateverTF they were.

What happened next scared the holy _ _ _ _ out of me. So much for setting the mail down- it started flying up in the air in all directions like a madman was tearing through envelopes on a desk. I stood there in amazement. I was bewildered. I ran like hell to get back into the confines of the house. Gma could tell I was flustered. Hastily, I brushed her off and went to find my brother as I had to tell him about the craziness I kept witnessing.

I found Devin in the great room watching a movie. I sat down and began to spill my guts. We were watching Lonesome Dove and I decided to run back to the kitchen to grab a glass of fresh squeezed lemonade. I walked into the empty kitchen and tried to pull the fridge open. Wouldn't open. Interesting. I tried to open the freezer- easy as pie. Tried the fridge again and NOPE, wouldn't open. Walked across the kitchen to grab 2 glasses as I figured I'd at least get some ice water. Turn around the fridge is WIDE open. COOOOOOOL. As I look at the fridge, I hear the "giggle" again and it slammed shut. Right in front of me. Way coooool- not so much.

I decided to brush it off and try to not let it get to me- riiiiight. Open the fridge and pour two glasses of delicious lemonade. I might've taken a couple of pours of pawpaws dirty water (whiskey, as he so eloquently called it) to try and take the edge off.

Next thing I know, Dev and I are awakened by the fireplace setting clanking together and the dang clock on the mantle chiming at noon. We were startled, I yelled F U * K at the top of my lungs. I was pizzed now, tired of the horse manure. Tired of being toy'd with. Gma ran into the room with her glass of wine wondering what the hell was going on. I told her what happened and she smiled and laughed. Told me I'd better rethink my word choice or she'd give me a reason to rethink if I needed help.

Swallowing my pride, I told Dev of the prior events. At that point, pawpaw came in and told us he needed some help out in the back 200. Fine by me, it was 4 wheeler time and I didn't want to be in the house anymore anyway.

Unfortunately, we ended up working by the cemetary in the back. I loved cemetary duty (mowing, edging) in the past but got a sickly feeling in my gut.

Naturally, my weedeater wouldn't work and I dang sure wasnt going to resort to pawpaws comment that I could use a pair of scissors. Thus, I got in the tractor and we swapped. The tractor died and the weedeater started right up. I got out of the cab and to my amazement pawpaw said to me while chuckling "you're your father's son, that's for sure...nothing around here likes to work for him, either." Great, *** is that supposed to mean? "I'll tell you later...," he responded. Dev looked at me and laughed.

That evening, we did the usual- shot skeet under the trees, watched gus and penny (Standard Poodles) retrieve dummies in the water on command, fished and waited patiently for dinner to be served.

It was a typical dinner until the we heard a knock on the door. I said I'd get it but pawpaw said just let them be. The person knocking began to knock harder and finally it got to point that it sounded like his/her knuckles would've been bleeding.

Pawpaw got up, grabbed his shotgun and walked to the door. No one there, no one out front or on the road either. Dev and I made the kind of eye contact where you both know "somethin aint right!"

I grabbed the dishes with Dev and started washing them. The kitchen overlooked the lake and behind the sink, there are huge glass panes. Well, being dark outside, I could vaguely see off into the distance. I could hear crickets and locusts like no bodies business...lightning bugs were abundant, dancing in the darkness light stars above us. Then it happened, I looked one last time as I scrubbed the final pot and there she was. Her eyes were darker than ever. I quickly became fixated on her. She had an evil smile on her face this time. Next thing I know, gma's hands cover my eyes and tells me to never look at Clarice again, as well as to never even so much as bring her up around pawpaw or anyone around.

___________________________________________________________

More later, I've got to work today!

*Although frightening, later that night, things became MUCH worse...demons do exist.


----------



## 12lbtest

This one still kind of gives me chills and tells me that our energy goes somewhere or at very least does something on the way to the other side.... ​​About 60 or so days ago my wife and I had put the kids down and I happened to fall asleep with them while reading them a good night story. My wife went outside for a breath of fresh air. It had been raining most of the evening and the moon was big and full much like it has been all this week. Within minutes of her going out the sky cleared and the moonlight became very bright and lit up the backyard. My wife suddenly felt an unexplainable energy surround her and she felt a great positivity and sense of well being. Unlike her, she actually spoke to the heavens and said something to the effect of, "God, if that is you, I'm here and I can feel your positivity". It was beyond her explanation and to this day she has a hard time retelling the tale because what she felt was unlike anything that had ever occurred. She had a hard time sleeping that night and was anxious to share her experience with me the next morning. ​The next morning she got up when I did, again, very unlike her. She retold her tale and mentioned that she wished I would have stayed up to see if I would have felt the same. Her descriptions of the events were excited and she seemed as though she had had a genuinely otherworldly experience. She was geeked, very amped up about the experience to say the least. I asked what time she came to bed and she mentioned that she came to bed about 11:30 about an hour after having the feelings. She spoke of the experiences of the prior evening all morning and was still excited about it as I left for work about 6:30. ​45 minutes later my phone at work rang and it was my wife. When I answered the phone she was hysterical. She had just received word that her Father had passed the night before. ​As details of the way he was found and the last person to have seen and spoken to him emerged we learned that he had passed at approximately 10:30. ​


----------



## sweptvolume

Blue Water Breaux said:


> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> More later, I've got to work today!
> 
> *Although frightening, later that night, things became MUCH worse...demons do exist.


Your demon sounds more sinister than mine. I'm excited to hear more!


----------



## 123456

I'm on this like a sheet on a ghost!!! (Sorry couldn't help myself)

Can't wait to hear "the rest of the story"


----------



## Sea-Slug

When I was 20 years old, two of my best friends and I were out for a Saturday night in rural North Texas. Both of these guys are still good friends of mine 30 years later. We were country boys, and the only thing on our minds then was fast cars and chicks and catching a buzz now and then.
We were on a paved county road around 11 or 12 at night crossing a small bridge when we were startled by a young lady in a dress who ran out in the road in front of us and waved us to stop. It was very cold in mid-winter and windy. We stopped to see if we could help. We saw no car around. She ran over to the driver side window of my 77 Camaro and as I roled the window down she yelled at us help me. Someone help me! About that time, I flicked on the interior light. She was wet, her hair was wet, her dress was wet, then I notice, it is a white old timey looking gown. Like a wedding dress or burial gown. She looks almost copy paper white in her skin, and her eyes looked like charcoal, black and dead. Almost instantaniously, both my friends yelled take off, she is dead! I floored it. I looked in my side and rearview and she was gone. We hauled *** for 5 miles before we slowed down, we thought she had climbed on top of the car. I was swerving trying to throw her off. Finally we stopped at a store lighted parking lot and we got out. No woman, and we tried to compose ourselves.
The next day, we went back to that bridge. On one side of the creek is a cemetary. They were dredging the creek with heavy equipment. I do not know if they had disturbed her grave or what while they were dredging, we will never know. We all 3 still live nearby that place and still talk about it to this day. I have no logical explanation as to what happened. But all 3 of us are convinced to this day it was a ghost. We all went on to be successful people and we were not on acid. Unless we all 3 had a hullicination at the exact same time I believe I saw a ghost. I never saw anything like that in my life again, nor did they.


----------



## sweptvolume

The summer of my 15th birthday, My dad and I took down the adjoinging wall between "my" room and the "creepy" room. This allowed me to have a bed on one side, and a couch, coffee table, and entertainment center on the other. A pretty b***hin' room if I say so myself. But there would be times I wish that I had never put my bed in that stupid solitary room.

I've got to tell you a little about my dad. He joined the Marines in 68, got out in 72. Never went overseas, but he may-or-may-not have helped teach a certain group of people how to take over a certain government in a certain Central American country. But that's mostly irrelevant, what I want you to understand is that this guy is like Chuck Norris. He doesn't sleep, he waits. If I were to so much as sneeze, cough funny, or get a drink of water at 3AM, he's up and checking on me in 4 seconds flat. No amount of sneaking, crawling, or stifling sneezes would keep from waking him.

So when my 500 Watt surround sound stereo came on blaring rock and roll at full volume in the wee hours of the morning one day, I was absolutely sure he'd give me a severe what-for in the morning. Stumbling out of my bed, I hurdled my couch and coffee table, just in time to smack the power button in the middle of "Legs" by ZZ Top. Catching my breath and taking in the sudden stillness of a pitch black room, I went back to my old habit of explaining things away. I could have set the alarm function inadvertently, the stereo could have malfunctioned, it really could have been anything at all. Turns out, the stereo coming on by "itself" wasn't what freaked me out. It was the fact that my old man never budged. Matter of fact, he looked at me as though I were an impostor when I apologized for the stereo incident. 

"Never heard it" he said.

Things were pretty cool after that for a bit. But my dad noticed something that I didn't at the time. I had found some old shutters in the barn, cut, glued, and whittled my way into a set of full size window shutters. I installed one set in the "entertainment" half of my room. They stayed open during the day, but closed every night. I told dad it was because the window made a glare on my TV. He seemed satisfied with my answer. A few weeks later, I installed another set in the sleeping part of my room. As I hung them, my dad asked me if something was bothering me, and if there was something going on with the windows, or if perhaps the moonlight was keeping me awake.

"Nope" I said. "Just sorta like feeling enclosed."
Again, that seemed to satisfy, but not before he gave me the "I don't know what you're up to but you're up to something" look.


----------



## sweptvolume

The third and final set of shutters were installed one week later. As I was putting the finishing touches on the frames, he sat me down and asked me if I were hiding from something. At that moment, I realized that that's exactly what I was doing. I was terrified! I had felt like someone, or someTHING was outside, trying to get in.

He gave me a pat on the head and said "Son, don't you worry. Nothing outside could ever come in this house. No matter how bad it wanted to." and that was that.

But I did learn something. Whatever was outside might not have been able to come inside, but it must have enjoyed watching me when I slept, because putting that last shutter up had ****** it off.


----------



## sweptvolume

I awoke from the depths of dreamland like a bullet shot from a rifle. Right outside the window I used as a headboard came the tail-end of the most God-Awful, blood curling scream I had ever heard. But this wasn't a woman, a child, or even a cougar. It was as loud as a jet engine, and carried an abyssal depth with it that resonated in my head, and as the scream stopped abruptly, the echo still bounced around my chest and in my room.

Tossing the covers and spinning around in the darkness, I pulled the shutter back ever so slightly, maybe to catch a glimpse of the hellish being that had given me my first heart attack at 15 years of age. I could see nothing in the blackness to my left, but to my right, as I squinted in the moonlight, I could vaguely see the door to the glass shop slowly closing, some 70 feet from my window. There would be no more sleep for me that night.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

I sure as h*ll would hate to be sitting around a campfire with y'all telling these stories.


----------



## Primer

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I sure as h*ll would hate to be sitting around a campfire with y'all telling these stories.


X2,


----------



## Gilbert

probably shouldn't be reading this so late in the day. just sayin


----------



## RB II

Uh..... not me.... uh.... I got my hand on my knife!!!



X3. LOL....a little. Did I mention I hate ghost stories but can't quit reading this thread. Cool stuff and great stories and "story telling".


----------



## BretE

swept, I hope you're still typing......


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

Brete said:


> swept, I hope you're still typing......


X2, there is no way I can wait another day to finish these stories! Go make some coffee!!!


----------



## Cru

Really enjoying the stories. I have never see a ghost myself, but my dad saw my grandfather once during the middle of the day while he was home alone. Not a scary deal for him. Just a friendly visit, I guess.


----------



## Soapeddler

Last summer our black lab, Maggie, decided she needed to go outside so I opened the door for her. She shot out the door like she was chasing something. This is unusual for her because she's getting a little gray in the muzzle and tends to walk rather than run when she's goin to do her business.

I didn't give it much thought and went back to whatever it was that I had been doing. I noticed that she was barking, but that's not unusual. We live on a fairly busy street and both Maggie and Sydney, our spitz, are great at letting us know when someone is walking in front of the house, or through the front driveway. So I hear mags barking then kind of shut it out of my mind for a few minutes then realize that she's been non-stop for several minutes now. I walk out the front door to see if something is on the sidewalk - nothing. I then walked through the house to the pool area, grabbing a flashlight along the way. When I got to the backyard Maggie is still going at it but not at the fence where she normally barks at passersby... She's standing under our bedroom window barking at the brick wall... It's pitch black in that part of the yard at night and when I shined the flashlight where she was, the only thing I could see was her.

I finally called her to come in the house which she did reluctantly, but when I let her out again she went right back to the same spot and started barking again. We've also seen her get up from a dead sleep, walk over to a corner of the living room, stare straight at the corner and start growling...

Mrs Soap and I have both seen things, but my sister-in-law really has the stories. 

We've done the ghost tracks as well. It's fun to take first timers there. There's an old abandoned mental hospital not far from there that's really freaky.


----------



## Sweat

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> It was a set of tracks South of San Antonio.
> We had some scary events happen at the tracks in old downtown Freeport in my teen years.. My bud hit it at about 70 and the drunk in the front seat didn't have a seat belt on. We had to explain the cracked windshield and stitches. All scary stuff back then.


Man, I think i know exactly what tracks your talking about.. My dad graduated from B'Port back who knows when and everytime we went thru there he would drive us over that **** track and out stomachs would be in our throats... i think the hardest we ever hit it was about 45.... haha id hate to hit it at 70...


----------



## Bocephus

One Saturday about a year ago I had the smoker going in the back yard cooking up some bar-b-que for my family. My Daughter, Son in law, and grandbaby were over, and my wife and myself. 

I walked in the back door of our house, and when you open the door you walk into the kitchen. As I walked in I saw my Daughter on the other side of the kitchen. She was leaning against a door frame going from the kitchen into our formal dining room. 

As I looked at her I saw a young man walk across the room behind her. He crossed the room out of my sight. I pointed in the direction of the dining room behind my daughter and asked her, "who is that"

She turned and looked behind her, then back at me with a puzzled look...."who are you talking about ?"

I said "the guy in the dining room" 

She laughed and said "there's nobody in there"

I immediately walked across the kitchen and past her into the dining room and looked around....there was nobody there.

I know what I saw, and I saw the guy as clear as can be. He was about 5'10"-6', slim build, wearing dark slacks with a black belt, and a light blue short sleeve dress shirt. He had black hair that was neatly cut. I could only see the side of his head because he was walking across the room diagonally away from me, so I didn't see his face. But believe me it was like looking at a real person.

My wife came walking in from the back of the house about the time I got through looking in the dining room. She asked what was going on. My Daughter was still standing there looking at me like I had lost my mind. I guess that's why my Wife asked what was up...

I told them what I saw, and they didn't believe me at first. But then could tell that I was serious, and not joking. I described to them what I saw...just like I did above. They got a little spooked and wondered.."do we have a ghost ?"

I have never in my life experienced anything like that before, or since. We have lived in this house for almost 5 years, and never had anything else happen. The house is in an older, nice, well kept neighborhood and was built in 1955. The original owner was a Vice-President at Citizen's Bank in Baytown. I'm the 4th owner of the house and I don't know of any bad history associated with it.

Even now I can walk through the house in the middle of the night with no lights on and not feel the least bit spooked, or worried.....so I fighue if we do have a ghost he's a nice one, and pretty much keeps to his self...lol.

Oh yeah....now, I'm a believer..

Bo


----------



## sweptvolume

I fell asleep on the couch a few hours ago.


----------



## Fishinpayne

Been awaiting the updates from swept, this thread is addicting! Like i need another reason to constantly check 2cool lol Great stories!


----------



## BMTAngler

Come on with the next installment Swept!!!!


----------



## sweptvolume

I threw on a pair of old tennis shoes, grabbed my pistol, and headed through the house in a cold sweat. I have NO idea what crawled up inside me to give me the courage to actually go OUTSIDE and look for the creature, but it was there. I had foregone grabbing a flashlight, figuring the moonlight was enough to see by, and I was going to use any leg-up I could get against my adversary, still not having any idea what it was. 
As I eased the front door open, my heart began pounding so hard, I could swear it would wake the neighbors. The steely pins and needles of demonic eyes crawled all over my skin, but I did my best to push aside the fear. I made my way around the long side of the house, as I could then sneak up the creek bank to the side of the glass shop without being seen or, hopefully, heard. No sooner did I lean my head around the corner of the house that I noticed the light in the shop was on, as I could see through the shop's solitary window. That was actually good news for me! Ever have all the lights on in the house and it's dark outside? You can't see **** out there right? Well, that was exactly my train of thought, and so I tiptoe'd to the creek and began working my way along the oak trees and muscadine vines towards the glass shop.


----------



## sweptvolume

No sooner had I reached the rear corner of the shop, and was about to peek in the window, all the lights in the 20x30 foot shop abruptly went out. SNAP! Now I'm really in a pickle. My element of surprise was gone (as if I had any to begin with) and all I could think of was getting BACK into the house and my warm bed. I said a small prayer, and made up my mind. I was going the short way back to the front door, and it was now or never. I bolted from the back corner of the shop towards the front of the house. As I passed the window, I could see the lights come on YET AGAIN from the glass shop, and THAT gave me all the will in the world to keep going. As I rounded the corner to the front of the house, I stopped and took a defensive position using the corner for cover, and placed the bead of the pistol on the door of the glass shop. As the upper half of the door was glass, if anyone in there were moving around, I could see them. Well, there was noBODY behind the door, and as I watched over the sights of my Sigma, the door to the shop slowly began to open.
I took that as my cue to GTFO, and so I did. Bounced to the front door, slung it open, and bolted inside. As the glass storm door closed behind me, a feeling of security washed over me. I turned around to look out over the immediate front yard, awash in the glow of the old sodium vapor lamp on our driveway. At the farthest point away from me, just out of reach of that old orange glow, stood a shadow. Darker than dark. And two light spots, that could only be eyes, hovered at the top of that infinite blackness. I was so afraid, but at that moment, I could feel something behind me. But it didn't feel like death, it felt like strength. It felt like strength and love. The air became cool, and I felt the fear fall away from me. As the force from behind me became more prevalent, the darkness in my front yard had begun to fade away, nothing between us but a thin pane of glass. I don't know what stood behind me that night in my entryway, or what had followed my retreat from the glass shop, but I would make it my life's mission to find out.


----------



## slopoke

I saw a ghost once.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

slopoke said:


> I saw a ghost once.


Yeah...But you quit smoking that stuff along time ago. Reminds me of the time you told the story about a fish you caught with both eyes on the same side of it's head. hwell:


----------



## Pistol58

Sweptvolume and BWB.....yall need to publish this ****....make a movie outta it or something....


----------



## Big_poppabear

Anyone ever go to the old Toddville Mansion when it was still around?

That place was creepy!


----------



## Agdiesel

Hey guys, just want to thank yall for the wonderful night of sleep I got! I only woke up about 50 times and every time I did, I had check over the room! **** I hate ghost stories:headknock


----------



## PBD539

If the end of this story is "Be sure to drink your Ovaltine"...... I'm gunna be pizzed!!!


----------



## PenMakerWillie

PBD539 said:


> If the end of this story is "Be sure to drink your Ovaltine"...... I'm gunna be pizzed!!!


Haha! Greenie to ya for the laugh! :bounce:


----------



## JDM1967

paymerick said:


> So y'all just hit a wall eh? I guess she wanted to make sure she had your attention.. That's pretty interesting..
> 
> Hmmm.. 'B'lack 'P'urse? Large puddle of a dark substance? She was clearly warning you of the 'BP' oil-spill...jk


Dude, it was SCARY, never in my life (to that point) had we ever experienced anything like it, that was back in like 1980 in our house in Venezuela. just imagine running as fast as you can, and try stopping in a dime (kind of impossible, but we did :mpd:


----------



## fishin shallow

Soapeddler said:


> Last summer our black lab, Maggie, decided she needed to go outside so I opened the door for her. She shot out the door like she was chasing something. This is unusual for her because she's getting a little gray in the muzzle and tends to walk rather than run when she's goin to do her business.
> 
> I didn't give it much thought and went back to whatever it was that I had been doing. I noticed that she was barking, but that's not unusual. We live on a fairly busy street and both Maggie and Sydney, our spitz, are great at letting us know when someone is walking in front of the house, or through the front driveway. So I hear mags barking then kind of shut it out of my mind for a few minutes then realize that she's been non-stop for several minutes now. I walk out the front door to see if something is on the sidewalk - nothing. I then walked through the house to the pool area, grabbing a flashlight along the way. When I got to the backyard Maggie is still going at it but not at the fence where she normally barks at passersby... She's standing under our bedroom window barking at the brick wall... It's pitch black in that part of the yard at night and when I shined the flashlight where she was, the only thing I could see was her.
> 
> I finally called her to come in the house which she did reluctantly, but when I let her out again she went right back to the same spot and started barking again. We've also seen her get up from a dead sleep, walk over to a corner of the living room, stare straight at the corner and start growling...
> 
> Mrs Soap and I have both seen things, but my sister-in-law really has the stories.
> 
> We've done the ghost tracks as well. It's fun to take first timers there. There's an old abandoned mental hospital not far from there that's really freaky.


Lots of people say that dogs can sense and see the energy produced by spirits. I had something similar happen once and everytime I would wake up our dog would run past my window and stop at the end of our drive way barking non stop. Happened several times through out this particular night.


----------



## sweptvolume

The next night as I was lying in bed, I heard a faint shuffle from my closet beside me. After the events of the previous night, I had a newfound bravery, and so decided to try and catch this ghost in the act. So I got up slowly and creeped to the closet door. As the shuffling and muttering continued from within, I placed my hand on the knob. I gave it a slight pull when all of a sudden...











































A SKELETON POPPED OUT!


ok, I'm kidding. This whole post is comic relief. I'll continue the REAL story tonight.


----------



## fishin shallow

Are you sure your not a writer??? I kept refreshing my computer last night to see if you had posted up again. Keep em coming


----------



## Soapeddler

fishin shallow said:


> Lots of people say that dogs can sense and see the energy produced by spirits. I had something similar happen once and everytime I would wake up our dog would run past my window and stop at the end of our drive way barking non stop. Happened several times through out this particular night.


Yup. They can.

My sister-in-law lives in a house in north San Antonio that is near a wooded area. The middle school across the street has one of the best texas history teachers in the state. He's actually built a replica of an early Texas settlement on the school property. It's something to see. Here's a link to the website. http://www.neisd.net/bradley/Cabin/html/indexcabin.html

Anyway, so sis-in-law is very ... sensitive, to this type of stuff. Evidently it runs in the family. So she has this Indian that leaves gifts for her at her back door. Her dog starts wimpering - the dog is inside the house - she goes and looks out the back door and there will be some sort of artifact laying on the doorstep outside. Animal bones, pottery shards, all kinds of stuff that wasn't there before. All she knows is its an Indian spirit. My nephew went over to her house and said, "you know there's an Indian in your backyard?" She says "yes" Nephew says "want to know his name?"

Like I said, it runs in the family.

So, my theory is that the historic settlement re-creation across the street has awoken some things in the neighborhood. She get a lot of visitors that most folks can't see...


----------



## PBD539

sweptvolume said:


> The next night as I was lying in bed, I heard a faint shuffle from my closet beside me. After the events of the previous night, I had a newfound bravery, and so decided to try and catch this ghost in the act. So I got up slowly and creeped to the closet door. As the shuffling and muttering continued from within, I placed my hand on the knob. I gave it a slight pull when all of a sudden...
> 
> A SKELETON POPPED OUT! And says, "Be sure to drink your Ovaltine!"
> 
> ok, I'm kidding. This whole post is comic relief. I'll continue the REAL story tonight.


SOB, I knew it!!! :hairout::rotfl:


----------



## paymerick

The only other experience I can ever remember was when I was 19.. It can easily be explained as non-paranormal, but it still makes me think something else could have gone on..

My girlfriend was a senior at the time and had a project for her photo journalism class.. She just had to take some pictures and build a story around them..

We lived in Cuero and were always intrigued by how many historical land-marked victorian and plantation style houses we had in town.. The majority of these were torn down and brought from Indianola around the late 1800s and rebuilt in Cuero...

Anyhoo, she decided to go with a ghost story and had one of these houses in mind..

It was a beautiful house there on Terrell St, but was unoccupied and had been for some time.. The owner made sure the yard was trim etc.. But did not live there... We noticed that half of the back side of this house was done in red brick while the rest of the house was the original wood.. We learned there had been a fire in 1913 that burned the now-brick area... We checked to see if anyone had died in the fire, but no mention of deaths could be found while reviewing public records..

Anyway it was late that evening but still plenty of light as we began taking pictures from the road.. We started at the back and worked our way back to the car parked out front.. That's when we noticed a second-floor window was open with curtains gently moving with the soft, yet steady breeze.. "Click!", we took a picture, the flash went off and sent about 20 birds flying from out of that upstairs room.. Startled? Yah, we were startled, but not until a couple of seconds later did we jump in the car... "BOOOOOM", we ran.. It sounded as if someone had picked up a table, or even a dresser, and slammed it down into the wood floor of that upstairs room.. I can still hear that sound today. Freaked us the eff out...

We explained it away as some of the birds were maybe perched on a chair and when they pushed off to take flight they set the chair into a slow fall to the floor, but man it sounded ten times louder than that... Made us wonder...

--

About a week later I had a dream about that house... 

We were taking that picture out front, the birds flew, the "BOOM" followed, but up to the window walked a little girl dressed in early 1900s clothing.. She looked at us with a concerned face, almost as if she was about to cry.. She silently said "I need..".. I said "you need? What do you need?". She answered "I need... I need about $Tree.Fitty!"

Well it was about that time I noticed that little girl was about seven stories tall and a crustacean from the paleotonic(sp?) era.. We hauled a**...

the first part is true, not the dream ha...


----------



## fishin styx

paymerick said:


> About a week later I had a dream about that house...
> 
> We were taking that picture out front, the birds flew, the "BOOM" followed, but up to the window walked a little girl dressed in early 1900s clothing.. She looked at us with a concerned face, almost as if she was about to cry.. She silently said "I need..".. I said "you need? What do you need?". She answered "I need... I need about $Tree.Fitty!"
> 
> Well it was about that time I noticed that little girl was about seven stories tall and a crustacean from the paleotonic(sp?) era.. We hauled a**...
> 
> the first part is true, not the dream ha...


$3.50? You ain't give dat monster $3.50 did ya?
I remember that South Park episode.


----------



## 47741

I said "Dammit monster! Get off my lawn! I ain't giving you no treefiddy!" It said "how about just twofiddy?" I said "Oh now it's only twofiddy?! What is there a sale on Loch Ness munchies or something?!"


----------



## paymerick

Was hoping someone knew what I was talkin about ha.. Good job..


----------



## Levelwind

80 Hillbillies in a haunted house.


----------



## Soapeddler

Soapeddler said:


> Last summer our black lab, Maggie, decided she needed to go outside so I opened the door for her. She shot out the door like she was chasing something. This is unusual for her because she's getting a little gray in the muzzle and tends to walk rather than run when she's goin to do her business.
> 
> I didn't give it much thought and went back to whatever it was that I had been doing. I noticed that she was barking, but that's not unusual. We live on a fairly busy street and both Maggie and Sydney, our spitz, are great at letting us know when someone is walking in front of the house, or through the front driveway. So I hear mags barking then kind of shut it out of my mind for a few minutes then realize that she's been non-stop for several minutes now. I walk out the front door to see if something is on the sidewalk - nothing. I then walked through the house to the pool area, grabbing a flashlight along the way. When I got to the backyard Maggie is still going at it but not at the fence where she normally barks at passersby... She's standing under our bedroom window barking at the brick wall... It's pitch black in that part of the yard at night and when I shined the flashlight where she was, the only thing I could see was her.
> 
> I finally called her to come in the house which she did reluctantly, but when I let her out again she went right back to the same spot and started barking again. We've also seen her get up from a dead sleep, walk over to a corner of the living room, stare straight at the corner and start growling...


Met my wife and sister-in-law for lunch today and told them about this thread. We may get 2 new 2coolers...LOL

While we were discussing the event that I described above SIL reminded me that while Maggie was going nuts barking at the wall, that I had smelled the very strong and distinctive fragrance of a Mountain Laurel bloom. Now the event took place about 2 months after the Mountain Laurel had lost its blooms.

It is the only Mountain Laurel in the yard, and it was planted as seed by my daughter and my father. We lost Dad back in 2004, but I think he still checks in on us every once in a while...


----------



## JDM1967

Soapeddler said:


> Met my wife and sister-in-law for lunch today and told them about this thread. We may get 2 new 2coolers...LOL
> 
> While we were discussing the event that I described above SIL reminded me that while Maggie was going nuts barking at the wall, that I had smelled the very strong and distinctive fragrance of a Mountain Laurel bloom. Now the event took place about 2 months after the Mountain Laurel had lost its blooms.
> 
> It is the only Mountain Laurel in the yard, and it was planted as seed by my daughter and my father. We lost Dad back in 2004, but I think he still checks in on us every once in a while...


That is so true about smells, my mom has a friend  that told me once, nice smells (flowers) are good spirits (people that you and they loved you, and there are repugnant smells (sp?) those are the bad ones, When my grandpa died in 1982, I could have sworn that he was laying on my brother's bed just looking at me (my brother was not on his bed each time) and each time the smell of flowers was overwhelming


----------



## Barefoot Boy

I was about 25 yrs. old. I was working some all-night shifts. My neighbor was a nice guy. He was 57 yrs. old. He chain smoked, and BBQd all the time. I saw him working really hard, chopping wood before I went to work. 
When I got home in the morning, I found that he had died in his sleep.

I had a Pointer Bird Dog. You get to know their different barks : one loud one to scare intruders, another whining playful bark, another loud playful bark for other dogs.

I was doing some work in the detached garage that was toward the back of the lot. I heard my Pointer, behind the garage , near the back gate to the alley. He was whimpering, like he would do with someone he knew.

I came out of the garage and looked at the gate. I saw a gray shadowy figure of a man. He was very gently trying to lift the yoke on the chainlink fence gate. It had a lock on it. At first, it looked like my Grandfather, who had died about 5 yrs. before. I watched him give up on the locked gate, then start walking down the alley towards that neighbor's house. This whole time, my dog never barked like usual. He just whimpered.

After this scared feeling left me, I jogged to the gate. I looked in the alley. The man just totally disappeared. It freaked me out so much,(that he vanished) that I got in my car and zipped around the blocks, in case he somehow went between houses. Most houses had fenced yards. 

I never found him. I can't explain why my bird-dog didn't bark. It was as he knew the "person". I also couldn't explain why it gave me such a creepy feeling at the time ( I mean, someone was fooling with my yard gate).

I feel pretty sure it had something to do with the guy dying unexpectedly.

Never had another deal like that happen, since then.

BB


----------



## donf

Mystery solved,
If your ghostly event occurred at the hardware store in Kemah on 646 near Cliftons, it was 



Cats


There's about ten in the store, and they get behind the shelves and push stuff around.


----------



## Privateer

donf said:


> Mystery solved,
> If your ghostly event occurred at the hardware store in Kemah on 646 near Cliftons, it was
> 
> Cats
> 
> There's about ten in the store, and they get behind the shelves and push stuff around.


 Ah.....no. but you're close. unless I'm mis-taken Cliftons is is way south of the hardware store I was in. but it was on *146* and *518*...


----------



## Privateer

back in the 80's, my siter-in-law was having her weding party rehersal dinner at Guidos on the sea wall on Galveston(a town known for its ghosts). my father in-law and mother-in-law were divorced and trying to get the entire family at a church/restaraunt was a major thing. any way, we were all just sitting down at our table when the waitress came up to my sis-in-law and told her she had a phone call. she went to get the call(this was before cell phones) and was gone so long that we were all past the drinks and ready to order dinner.my other sis-in-law said she would go and look for her and left the table. well she was gone for over 15 mins., so my wife said she would go check...15 mins. after that my ma-in-law asked where are those girls? so now I volonteered to go see what was going on 'cause we were all really hungry, and this had been going on now for over 45 mins. I got up from the table and went to the receptionist booth and asked had she seen three women come by here? she told me yes... that they were over by the phone, around the corner. so I went around the corner and found my wifes kid sister laying out on the waiting area bench, her older sis(bride to be) laying on the floor beside her and my wife on the phone. when my wife saw me, she waved me over and without saying a word, handed me the phone and sat down right there next to the bathroom doors(thats where they kept the payphones back in those days). so I get the phone and there was nothing on the line! I mean nothing! I remember that I kept saying hello? Hello? and no one would reply. after the fourth or fifth hello, I heard a mans voice say "stop this thing"...or "stop listening" or "stop weding"...I could not for the life of me figure out what I was hearing...or for that matter who I was talking to. I do remember getting violently ill after a few seconds and I had to say "sorry, but I have to go". I was so sick that I could not even tend to my wife or her sisters...I just had to go into the bathroom and try to puke! I was so weak that when I walked into the bathroom a complete stranger asked me if I needed help. I sat on the floor in front of the stall for about 5 minutes trying to decide wether I needed to puke or get on the toilet...or both. after a few more minutes, I got enough strength back to pull my self up and go out to see about my wife. Well none of this made any sense 'cause we had'nt eaten or drank anything yet(no food poisoning) and we were all very health and very happy before we got on that phone! we all went back to the table and in just a few minutes we were happy and eating a huge seafood dinner. fast forward to the next morning and thats when it got really wierd! The phone rang about 6:00ish and my wife answered it...I recall hearing the conversation and trying to figure out what the heck it was about, and who the heck was calling us at this time on a saturday morning. seems that my wifes real dad had had a heart attack last night about 7 o'clock and had actually died before they could revive him. the person calling us was his current wife to give us the full report on what had happened and his condition. my wife asked her if she had tried to call us a Guidos last night and she said no, she had been to busy and pre-occupied to call last night, so she was calling this morning! well my wife being the sweet, loving, and non-trusting soul that she is called the operator and asked if there had been any calls form her fathers house to Guidos in the last 24 hours... and the operator said no, that ther was only one call from that number and it was to the ambulance service around 7 pm last night.....After my sis-in-law got back from her honey moon...we all got together and talked about what the heck had happened that night. well the three sisters all heard their daddy say "Stop this, I'm dying" and swear to this day that it was their daddy's voice...but his voice when he was a much younger man. as for me...all I heard is what I told you...y'all be the judge!


----------



## dishman

Are they still married?


----------



## Privateer

dishman said:


> Are they still married?


 ha-HA...nope! guess ol' pops didn't approve!


----------



## REELING 65

Ok..The story is late,so here it goes. Way back when when I lived in St.Pete FLA. I lived in this apartment complex near down town. This was a very old building. At one time this two story apt's was a plantation home with a guest house slash barn and help quarters in the back. Were talkin way back in the beginning of what today is St.Petersburg Florida. Now I lived in a small efficiency apt upstairs. I paid for everything by the week. Now this pad was small jack. I had a bathroom ,which consisted of a toilet and shower. The sink was next to the stove. Gas..elect free cable a/c. All for under $90.00 week. eighty five dollars to be exact. One small closet facing north,and my window faced the east due east. Now my front door(exit)was facing west due west. Ha Ha..yeah I know that is comin-lol. Anyway after a few months of getting used to this mansion.-lol I woke up in my sleep..yeah you all have heard of this happening. I looked over in the dim light coming from the window. I saw a old image of a woman in a old before there were cars old(night gown)so,I was in shock at this apparition standing at the foot of my bed..to say the least. I was more amazed in a state of shock as this ghostly figure stared me down. This was a very old woman. She did not seem mad or angry. The apparition just moved..I mean her night gown was free floating. I am not trying to B.S anyone on here at all and I swear by God's name that I am telling the truth.
From then on it went ...I was alone and from time to time walking about the building. I could feel and then to turn around and see her again as I walked out on the screened in porch for a smoke. She seemed in-fact to be watching out for me. Never was I scared or concerned for my safety. Other tenants have seen her too. _True story
David.
_


----------



## elpistolero45

15 years ago, I belonged to the Sons of Confederate Veterans. Our major social project was locating the graves in old local community cemeteries and placing a bronze marker on graves to commemorate the deceased person service during the War Between the States. One of my buddies Fiance was a member of the Ladies Auxilliary and would sometimes accompany us 5 younger fellas to set the markers. The Fiance stepped backward into one of the marker holes and with an audible pop, broke a bone in her shin. We carried her to the closest pickup and drove her to PoDunk County Memorial ER. 4 hrs later, minus Jimbo and Fiance we drove back to the cemetery past the Blueberry farm to retrieve my truck and the beer in my truck. At 30 minutes past dark, 4 of us sat on two tailgates and drank the last of our beer in the deepening shadows. To sketch the setting, you have to understand that the cemetery is surrounded by dense old growth forrest, the deep sand road that the county maintains runs by the cemetery on the uphill side and the 10 acre cemetery is at the end of the deep sand road.

As the four of us had collected our tools and secured the bronze markers in my ride, we finished the last of the beer and shot the stuff staring at each other in the near purple darkness facing each other sitting on the two tailgates. My hearing was beginning to wain even then (too macho for earplugs while shooting. DON'T DO THIS KIDS) so when Big Ed held up a finger as if he wanted the floor to speak... I tried to read his expression without success. "Quiet!" he hissed. I felt the breeze pickup from the dead end (no pun intended) section of the road. For about thirty seconds, I felt dust on the breeze, I heard the creak of wooden wagons and the flat, not ringing, jingle of harness chain. I could see the dust rolling along on the fine breeze. The four of us had all slid off the tailgates and stood facing toward the breeze, sound and dust. The road was empty. There was nothing to see. When Tom spoke it was as harsh as a car horn and the peculiar breezy, jingly phantom wagons moment popped like a bubble. Tom's excellent contribution to the moment was the four lettered colloquialism for Poop. A half second later we all heard a snort, like a horse makes when startled, more than 50 feet away but less than 100 feet the other way in the direction we soon took toward home. My skin crawled off my body. I'm pretty sure 2 beers apiece didn't cause a mass hallucination. The four of us have Bar B Qued together, been in weddings (and bachelor parties) together but we've never talked about that night as a group.

I don't know of any local stories about ghostly wagons in that area.
I do know that the Old Fella that owns the Blueberry farm frowned at me when I talked to him. He's the Sexton for the Cemetery, but he looked away from me when he told me he wouldn't EVER linger "down there at the end of the road approaching dark."

Not so much scary as unexplained. I suppose what the eyes can't see the other senses may speculate.


----------



## sweptvolume

Good ones guys!
Had a date with my wife tonight, but I'll do my best to finish it all in one swoop tomorrow. Probably got twice as much left as I've already written. It sorta has to come to me, if I don't feel like I can write it with every detail in my mind, I'm afraid that it'll lose its sincerity. Anyway, everyone have a good night! :goldfish:


----------



## coachlaw

sweptvolume said:


> Good ones guys!
> Had a date with my wife tonight, but I'll do my best to finish it all in one swoop tomorrow. Probably got twice as much left as I've already written. It sorta has to come to me, if I don't feel like I can write it with every detail in my mind, I'm afraid that it'll lose its sincerity. Anyway, everyone have a good night! :goldfish:


Looks like I gotta take my laptop and aircard to the camp with me then. Lookin' forward to it. . . . . or should I be?


----------



## sweptvolume

coachlaw said:


> Looks like I gotta take my laptop and aircard to the camp with me then. Lookin' forward to it. . . . . or should I be?


Oh you should... but don't let the lights go out.


----------



## coachlaw

I'll make sure the Coleman lantern is FULL. 

Here's the only strange thing that has ever happened out there. The place is on Mud Island, near SLP. It's a very historic location. Blockade runnners, Yankee P.O.W. camp, etc. I got in on the place back in '07. My very first night there was strange indeed. No electricity or anything like that. I grilled a redfish I had just caught and had a few beers. I sat on what passed for a porch in what passed for a chair and enjoyed the late evening. I then went into the bedroom and picked the least rotten looking mattress and I hit the hay. Not long after I drifted off, I was awoken by a very loud THWACK! THWACK! THWACK! The sound of wood whacking into wood. I bolted upright, Turned on my flashlight and shined it into the marsh prairie in the direction it sounded like it came from. Nothing. 

I went back to sleep after a loooong time. This repeated 3 times. It only happened when I was asleep or just drifting off. The last time, I just shouted out the window that they had my attention if they wished to share anything. No response. I've since spent more than 80 nights out there, both alone and with others, and this never happened again. Nobody else was out there and none of the other camps on the bayou were occupied. 

I don't know if it was supernatural, but it skeered me.


----------



## big_zugie

so i was reading this before i went to sleep, watched southpark could fall asleep even with my fan next to my head so i could hear anything and got back on to see if there had been any other post. 

everytime in one of yalls storys you get the goose bumps and feel like i never wanna go to PINS again.

i have heard some freaky stuff and have had to strange things happen to me, when i was 17 I remember getting off the phone with my girlfriend and turning over torwards the wall and couldnt fall asleep so i decided to turn over and there was figure standing next to my bed wearing a trench coat and an old school gas mask. FREAKY!!! I immediately turn back over and closed my eyes and acted like i never saw a thing. I will never for get the sight that I saw. 

We use to have a german shepherd(cowboy) greatest dog we ever owned and died in our backyard 3 days before we were going to put him down. I was in our downstairs bathroom that was connected to the utility room and back door. And I saw 'cowboy' walk behind me in the mirrow torwards the backdoor I turned around and said his name and he was nowhere to be found, freaked me out and made me sad at the same time. Strangest thing is that dog wouldnt come inside the house for anything, it would be worst storm and we would drag him in and he would just bark to go back ouside.

A cousin of mine woke at about 3a.m. one morning to someone ringing the door bell. went downstairs and opened to the door to and old man asking to see my uncle joe and if he could come in. my cousin let him in the door and went to get my uncle came back and the guy was gone. She described the guy to my uncle and it was my great grandfather that died the day before.

I just got chills writing these.


----------



## Shooter

I grew up on 10 acres that had two houses and a 40' x 60' building on it. My dad ran his business out of the building we live in one of the houses and my grandparents lived in the other house. My grandfather own property Danbury and ran cows on it. Every Sunday he and I (I was 12 years old) would ride down to check the cows and fences. On this Sunday my mother refused to let me go which she had never done before so I thought that to be strange. My grandfather died in an automobile accident while on his way there. My mother told me she just had a feeling and did not want me to go.

About 15 years later I bought the business and property from my parents they moved out of the home I grew up in and sold the house. I also bought my grandparents house and my grandmother still lived on the property. One morning after getting all my guys lined out I opened my office door and there stood my grandfather (this is 15 years after he had passed. He was not 3 feet away from me. I backed up a little glanced towards my secretary and nodded for her to come here. When I turned back he was gone. Sometimes in the evenings I would be pulling materials that would be needed for the next day. This was after everyone was gone and the shop and office were closed. Many times I would feel a breeze as if someone had just walked by. I never saw my grandfather again but I think he hung around for a while after the sighting.

In my late 30's my grandmother still lived in the house but was in bad condition. Every evening after work I would walk over to check on her. We would talk for an hour or so and give me a list of chores she needed done. She would tell me she is tired and ready to meet her maker and told me I was the reason (my love for her) was the reason the good lord would not take her. She had a live in nurse that would always tell me that I needed to let her go. One night after visiting her and being told again I needed to let her go I was driving home. I remember saying to myself grandma you can go. She died that night. I've never told any one this before.

I have a few more to share later. 

Shooter


----------



## BMTAngler

UP! KEEP IT ALIVE GUYS!


----------



## PBD539

BMTAngler said:


> UP! KEEP IT *ALIVE* GUYS!


Or DEAD....Mmwwawawawawhahahha!


----------



## FINNFOWLER

My aunt and uncle lived in Adams, Tenn. and had a farm (the old Bell Farm) that was haunted by the Bell Witch. They had some creepy stories, but the few times I was there I never had any experiences.

www.bellwitchcave.com

http://www.bellwitch.org/home.htm
* The private property they are referring to was my aunts and uncles place.


on a side note:

When they bought the property it actually came with an old black man. His name was Buster and his family had been on that farm since the mid to late 1800's. He has since past on but he was a very interesting person to talk to to say the least.


----------



## lonestarangler

elpistolero45 said:


> 15 years ago, I belonged to the Sons of Confederate Veterans. Our major social project was locating the graves in old local community cemeteries and placing a bronze marker on graves to commemorate the deceased person service during the War Between the States. One of my buddies Fiance was a member of the Ladies Auxilliary and would sometimes accompany us 5 younger fellas to set the markers. The Fiance stepped backward into one of the marker holes and with an audible pop, broke a bone in her shin. We carried her to the closest pickup and drove her to PoDunk County Memorial ER. 4 hrs later, minus Jimbo and Fiance we drove back to the cemetery past the Blueberry farm to retrieve my truck and the beer in my truck. At 30 minutes past dark, 4 of us sat on two tailgates and drank the last of our beer in the deepening shadows. To sketch the setting, you have to understand that the cemetery is surrounded by dense old growth forrest, the deep sand road that the county maintains runs by the cemetery on the uphill side and the 10 acre cemetery is at the end of the deep sand road.
> 
> As the four of us had collected our tools and secured the bronze markers in my ride, we finished the last of the beer and shot the stuff staring at each other in the near purple darkness facing each other sitting on the two tailgates. My hearing was beginning to wain even then (too macho for earplugs while shooting. DON'T DO THIS KIDS) so when Big Ed held up a finger as if he wanted the floor to speak... I tried to read his expression without success. "Quiet!" he hissed. I felt the breeze pickup from the dead end (no pun intended) section of the road. For about thirty seconds, I felt dust on the breeze, I heard the creak of wooden wagons and the flat, not ringing, jingle of harness chain. I could see the dust rolling along on the fine breeze. The four of us had all slid off the tailgates and stood facing toward the breeze, sound and dust. The road was empty. There was nothing to see. When Tom spoke it was as harsh as a car horn and the peculiar breezy, jingly phantom wagons moment popped like a bubble. Tom's excellent contribution to the moment was the four lettered colloquialism for Poop. A half second later we all heard a snort, like a horse makes when startled, more than 50 feet away but less than 100 feet the other way in the direction we soon took toward home. My skin crawled off my body. I'm pretty sure 2 beers apiece didn't cause a mass hallucination. The four of us have Bar B Qued together, been in weddings (and bachelor parties) together but we've never talked about that night as a group.
> 
> I don't know of any local stories about ghostly wagons in that area.
> I do know that the Old Fella that owns the Blueberry farm frowned at me when I talked to him. He's the Sexton for the Cemetery, but he looked away from me when he told me he wouldn't EVER linger "down there at the end of the road approaching dark."
> 
> Not so much scary as unexplained. I suppose what the eyes can't see the other senses may speculate.


Seeing you live in or around Livingston, you wouldnt happen to be talking about any cemeteries around Moscow and Camden would you?


----------



## coachlaw

Ok, here I am at the camp with my laptop and my aircard. Coleman lantern burning bright. Where is sweptvolume with the next installment? Ah, he's 25 and it's Friday night. I guess I'll give him a pass.


----------



## Soapeddler

coachlaw said:


> Ok, here I am at the camp with my laptop and my aircard. Coleman lantern burning bright. Where is sweptvolume with the next installment? Ah, he's 25 and it's Friday night. I guess I'll give him a pass.


I hope he does come back to finish it. Whether the story is true or not, he's an excellent writer with the gift of the story teller.


----------



## coachlaw

Still waiting, got the generator running tonight.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

sweet moses... we need our fix, swept. lol


----------



## activescrape

And there I was, in the middle of the bayou, in my little camp, in the middle of the night in a stifling heat. Beads of sweat formed on my brow as I perched on the edge of my rumpled single bed, staring into the mesmerizing artificial light of the computer screen, I could only imagine that something was staring back at me from the other side. Something was capturing my thoughts. The more I thought about it the more obsessed I became. I was a man possessed. WHERE ARE YOU SWEPT VOLUME!!!!, I cried.


----------



## coachlaw

activescrape said:


> And there I was, in the middle of the bayou, in my little camp, in the middle of the night in a stifling heat. Beads of sweat formed on my brow as I perched on the edge of my rumpled single bed, staring into the mesmerizing artificial light of the computer screen, I could only imagine that something was staring back at me from the other side. Something was capturing my thoughts. The more I thought about it the more obsessed I became. I was a man possessed. WHERE ARE YOU SWEPT VOLUME!!!!, I cried.


LMAO! All correct, except I was in my rockin' chair on the porch.


----------



## Primer

coachlaw said:


> LMAO! All correct, except I was in my rockin' chair on the porch.


That and after the sun set it wasn't all that hot.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

What happend??? swept? hello-o-o-o-o? crickets chirping....crack of a twig being stepped on behind me!


----------



## Blue_Wave028

I don't know if I believe in ghosts or not. I only have had one experience back about 5 years ago that spooked me. I was working for an oilfield drilling tool company at the time and my job was dispatching drilling tools. As luck would have it a truck rolled in on me at the end of my shift with dirty tools from various rigs around the Barnett shale area. Part of the job was to complete a general visual inspection as well as verify the serial numbers on the tools as they came in. I heard the evening buzzer beep and knew the day shift was leaving and a few of the night hands would be filtering in for the evening. I layed the drilling motors down on the pipe rack outside just as it was begginning to get dark outside and proceeded to finish my job. I had crawled under this pipe rack with a flashlight and a wire brush and was retreiving serial numbers when I heard footsteps come walking up to the edge of the pipe rack and stop. I figured one of the night hands had come outside to either jack with me or see what tools had just come in. I had just finished so I crawled out from under the rack to see nobody standing there. I looked down the back of the building both ways and out in the yard only to see nothing. I knew what I heard and I knew I never heard it walk off either. I gathered all of my stuff and headed into the shop a little freaked out. I told one of my co-workers what had just happened and he began telling me similar stories. In fact some of the guys in the shop refused to go back to the back building day/night by themselves because they said a ghost resided back there. It just so happened the pipe rack I was under that evening was right next to that building.


----------



## Slim-N-None

Good stories guys, but i especially wanna thank BWB for the story, that i was up till around midnight reading. I'm on vacation this week and keeping my daughter. my wife was leaving for work this AM and leaned over the side of the bed to tell me she was leaving so that she wouldn't wake my daughter up. i opened my eyes and i was staring into a pair of eyes about 6" from my face in the pitch dark. i just about started swinging then i realized who it was. by the way you owe me a new pair of britches.







swept and bwb have green comin their way:brew2:


----------



## MikeS2942

I sure hope you smiled, you were probably on Candid Camera, I hear it is coming back!!


----------



## BMTAngler

UP UP UP UP


----------



## axespino

My dad told me that when he was young boy back in the late 30's or early 40's they were migrant farming and stayed in a root cellar. My Grandmother sent him to the root cellar to be with his sister and as he went in he saw a young girl in a polka dot dress sweeping and he started to call out his sisters name thinking this was here and she just kept sweeping until she disappeared into the wall. The next year when they came back my Grandmother found out that a young girl had gotten sick and died in that root cellar.


----------



## Sweat

What happened to the end of Swepts story?? Its killin me... I NEED TO KNOW..!!!!


----------



## Privateer

I think the ghost done got him....


----------



## Sweat

Privateer said:


> I think the ghost done got him....


haha.. either that or his wife... The last we heard from him he did say he was going on a "date" with her... maybe she had other plans.. lol...:slimer:


----------



## sweptvolume

Gentlemen, I have failed you all and I hang my head in shameful agony. I am at your feet, begging for leniency. Truth is, life got in the way, the weekend got super busy, and though I checked in on my phone from time to time, I simply couldn't find a chance to bring to you all the finale of my personal oddysey. I have a HUGE interview in the morning to prepare for, and so tonight will be another silent evening for my typing fingers, but rest assured, the story, as well as my failure to deliver, weighs heavy on my shoulders. I can't thank you all enough for all the great comments, and thanks to the other story tellers for the fantastic reads! The second half of the adventure will be written, my friends.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

sweptvolume said:


> Gentlemen, I have failed you all and I hang my head in shameful agony. I am at your feet, begging for leniency. Truth is, life got in the way, the weekend got super busy, and though I checked in on my phone from time to time, I simply couldn't find a chance to bring to you all the finale of my personal oddysey. I have a HUGE interview in the morning to prepare for, and so tonight will be another silent evening for my typing fingers, but rest assured, the story, as well as my failure to deliver, weighs heavy on my shoulders. I can't thank you all enough for all the great comments, and thanks to the other story tellers for the fantastic reads! The second half of the adventure will be written, my friends.


OHHHH! Its a mini series...


----------



## coachlaw

My mood ring just changed colors.  Headin' back to the camp. I'll keep the coleman full. LOL.


----------



## Sharkbite

OK. I wasn't planning on posting this, but since the thread is still rolling I might as well add to it a little. Let me start by saying I'm still not really sure what exactly happened that night and I still question things to this day. I can't say for sure if it involves ghosts, angels, or just a really strange, bad dream, BUT as I'm sitting here writing this I'm already getting chills thinking about it again. 

Now, I've seen a few very weird things over the years. Not nearly what some of you claim to have witnessed, but in my world, I call them a little weird. I also don't want to proclaim myself a non-believer in the supernatural. To be honest, I really have no idea if it's real or not and don't really care to make a statement like "They aren't real!" only to have something pop up in the middle of the night and scare the bejeezus out of me just to prove me wrong. 

This night was a little different though. I'd been traveling on vacation and hurt my shoulder/ upper back really badly. I popped into the doc's office in the morning to get things checked out and he gave me a prescription for something to make it feel a little better. I took one before lunch and I felt a little better, but it didn't make me loopy by any stretch of the imagination. The shoulder started tightening up again later that evening so I took another prior to heading to a friends birthday party later that night. I realize this doesn't have anything to do with a 'ghost' story, but the terrible decisions I made after this plays a big part in the rest of the night. 

Well, the night progressed and my shoulder was feeling much better and the dinner/party was a blast. I didn't think twice about the meds and I wound up having a cocktail or 10. That was followed by barhopping for a couple hours and then things really started to slip. The combo of the drinks and what I thought were mild meds caught up to me and I HAD to go home immediately. I have zero recollection of the cab ride home except for making a phone call to a friend. 

Then came the odd part and here come the chills again. The next thing I remember was opening up my eyes in the middle of the night. It was extremely dark in the house and I was laying in my bed with my head where my feet should be. I was wearing the clothes I wore the night before, and I could see down the hallway from my bedroom into the living room/kitchen. I had the strangest feeling I'd heard someone in my apartment making enough noise to wake me up. 

Then I saw them. They looked like children....in my house. Except these children weren't really normal...they were almost translucent/white. I could make out all their features and they almost seemed to radiate a little. They were playing with each other, almost chasing each other around while giggling and laughing...in my kitchen and living room. They were very peaceful and didn't seem to even notice me. I was single and at that time there were absolutely ZERO reasons for a child to be in my house....so obviously all this freaked me out a little. I stared at them for a minute or two, wondering what the hell they were doing there and how I could get them to leave. That's when I tried to talk to them...and I couldn't. I tried to say something, I was going to ask them to leave and tell them they weren't supposed to be there, but nothing came out. And then I realized that nothing was going back in either, I couldn't breathe. Now the real panic started to set in. I had no idea what was going on with these children, I couldn't talk, but worst of all I couldn't get any air. I almost seemed to make a little noise while I was struggling to breathe and caught their attention. A couple of them stopped playing and turned to me then began walking down the hallway towards my bedroom. They were looking at me, they seemed as startled to see me as I was with them originally. Then they began to look concerned, almost like they knew I was having trouble breathing and they walked directly next to me. Now, I'm REALLY freaking out. There was about 8 of them that crowded my bed and began to shake me and yell "GET UP...GET UP NOW" and all the time I still wasn't breathing yet. 

Then all of the sudden, I sat straight up in bed and took the biggest breath I've ever taken in my life. The children were gone. The sun was up. I looked around and realized it was 9 30 am and I was 2 hrs late for work. I looked down and I was still wearing the same clothes that I wore the night before...the same clothes I'd thought I'd seen myself wearing. I was also laying in my bed the wrong direction...the same direction that would give me a view of the hallway, living room, and kitchen. 

Since then, I was diagnosed with sleep apnea. A condition that causes you to stop breathing in the middle of the night. A condition that's also worsened by use of certain medications or alcohol. I'm still not sure what happened that night, but I still get chills explaining it to people. Maybe it was some sort of a message, but I now wear my CPAP every night for the apnea, am very careful about the medication I take, and will never say I've never seen a ghost.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

It was a dream... I have a dream like this all the time. I am deathly terrified of aliens, and always have the dream where they are looking over me while I'm in bed. I completely freeze up and can't breathe. Severe panic sets in as these aliens look me over. Very vivid and when I come to it takes a few minutes to figure out if it was real or not as everything in the dream matches real life when you wake up... Tv on, same clothes, door open/closed. A lot of people report these dreams as alien abductions because they can't move... Aka alien forcefield used to subdue us so they can take us away. I have this dream all the time, or I have visited the mothership a lot! Haha I hope it's the first...



Sharkbite said:


> OK. I wasn't planning on posting this, but since the thread is still rolling I might as well add to it a little. Let me start by saying I'm still not really sure what exactly happened that night and I still question things to this day. I can't say for sure if it involves ghosts, angels, or just a really strange, bad dream, BUT as I'm sitting here writing this I'm already getting chills thinking about it again.
> 
> Now, I've seen a few very weird things over the years. Not nearly what some of you claim to have witnessed, but in my world, I call them a little weird. I also don't want to proclaim myself a non-believer in the supernatural. To be honest, I really have no idea if it's real or not and don't really care to make a statement like "They aren't real!" only to have something pop up in the middle of the night and scare the bejeezus out of me just to prove me wrong.
> 
> This night was a little different though. I'd been traveling on vacation and hurt my shoulder/ upper back really badly. I popped into the doc's office in the morning to get things checked out and he gave me a prescription for something to make it feel a little better. I took one before lunch and I felt a little better, but it didn't make me loopy by any stretch of the imagination. The shoulder started tightening up again later that evening so I took another prior to heading to a friends birthday party later that night. I realize this doesn't have anything to do with a 'ghost' story, but the terrible decisions I made after this plays a big part in the rest of the night.
> 
> Well, the night progressed and my shoulder was feeling much better and the dinner/party was a blast. I didn't think twice about the meds I took when the waitress took our order so over the night I wound up having a cocktail or 10. That turned into club hopping where things really started to slip. The combo of the drinks and what I thought were mild meds caught up to me and I HAD to go home immediately. I have zero recollection of the cab ride home except for making a phone call to a friend.
> 
> Then came the odd part and here come the chills again. The next thing I remember was opening up my eyes in the middle of the night. It was extremely dark in the house and I was laying in my bed with my head where my feet should be. I was wearing the clothes I wore the night before, and I could see down the hallway from my bedroom into the living room/kitchen. I had the strangest feeling I'd heard someone in my apartment making enough noise to wake me up.
> 
> Then I saw them. They looked like children....in my house. Except these children weren't really normal...they were almost translucent/white. I could make out all their features and they almost seemed to radiate a little. They were playing with each other, almost chasing each other around while giggling and laughing...in my kitchen and living room. They were very peaceful and didn't seem to even notice me. I was single and at that time there were absolutely ZERO reasons for a child to be in my house....so obviously all this freaked me out a little. I stared at them for a minute or two, wondering what the hell they were doing there and how I could get them to leave. That's when I tried to talk to them...and I couldn't. I tried to say something, I was going to ask them to leave and tell them they weren't supposed to be there, but nothing came out. And then I realized that nothing was going back in either, I couldn't breathe. Now the real panic started to set in. I had no idea what was going on with these children, I couldn't talk, but worst of all I couldn't get any air. I almost seemed to make a little noise while I was struggling to breathe and caught their attention. A couple of them stopped playing and turned to me then began walking down the hallway towards my bedroom. They were looking at me, they seemed as startled to see me as I was with them originally. Then they began to look concerned, almost like they knew I was having trouble breathing and they walked directly next to me. Now, I'm REALLY freaking out. There was about 8 of them that crowded my bed and began to shake me and yell "GET UP...GET UP NOW" and all the time I still wasn't breathing yet.
> 
> Then all of the sudden, I sat straight up in bed and took the biggest breath I've ever taken in my life. The children were gone. The sun was up. I looked around and realized it was 9 30 am and I was 2 hrs late for work. I looked down and I was still wearing the same clothes that I wore the night before...the same clothes I'd thought I'd seen myself wearing. I was also laying in my bed the wrong direction...the same direction that would give me a view of the hallway, living room, and kitchen.
> 
> Since then, I was diagnosed with sleep apnea. A condition that causes you to stop breathing in the middle of the night. A condition that's also worsened by use of certain medications or alcohol. I'm still not sure what happened that night, but I still get chills explaining it to people. Maybe it was some sort of a message, but I now wear my CPAP every night for the apnea, am very careful about the medication I take, and will never say I've never seen a ghost.


----------



## sweptvolume

Sharkbite, check out "lucid dreaming" on Wikipedia. Cool story!


----------



## JDM1967

Have ya'll heard that those little or big spots on pics taken might be ORBS or spirit energies from the other side? check out the pics on someone that is selling some furniture on the classified section (once is big on the left side of the love seat) and the other is right on the recliner, he has different pics of the items but they only show in 2 pics, hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dbg616

The only thing I've done at work today is read this thread. Great stuff!


----------



## Mrschasintail

dbg616 said:


> The only thing I've done at work today is read this thread. Great stuff!


Me too!!! I'm glad my boss left early!


----------



## NaClH2O

JDM1967 said:


> Have ya'll heard that those little or big spots on pics taken might be ORBS or spirit energies from the other side? check out the pics on someone that is selling some furniture on the classified section (once is big on the left side of the love seat) and the other is right on the recliner, he has different pics of the items but they only show in 2 pics, hmmmmmmmmm


More than likely it's just dust. If dust is in the air, the flash from the camera can reflect off of that dust, resulting in an "orb". A tell-tale sign of a dust "orb" is the presence of what appears to be a smiley face inside the orb. Bugs can also cause orbs, especially on video.

So far, I have yet to see an orb that impresses me. When you have equipment that is generating its own light, you will get reflections and I subscribe to the theory of "when in doubt, throw it out" as evidence. If there is any way an orb can be something natural, then that's what it is. For it to be paranormal in my eyes, it has to be 100%.


----------



## jfish87

just have to say this is the MOST interesting thread i have ever read in my life. I am more than terrified of ghosts but for some reason i read through them all with chills down my spine and even a few little shakes while reading some. I have no ghost or other supernatural experiences to share and I hope to never have any. Keep the stories coming though. I find it interesting how some ppl can get used to the experiences they have in their house. Like the person with the unusual things happening at their gma's and gpa's place.


----------



## fishingnotcatching

All of my "paranormal" expereinces center around my church in my hometown.

We were working for the local soup kitchen, which was in an old 1870's mansion that had been abandoned for some decades, when me and a buddy decided to go exploring in the basement. The house was in disrepair and we fell through the last four steps going down, landing squarely in a hazy darkness. The basement was cold, like 60 degrees, even though it was 100 degrees outside and the house didn't have any A/C. As our eyes adjusted, we could see by the light of a window that was in one of the rooms. I looked into the room just long enough to see that it was empty, and that the window glass was frosted. Me and my buddy got a little freaked out by the temperature and jumped back out of the basement. Weird thing was, we walked around the perimeter of the building, and there was no window, frosted or not, to the basement. In fact, the whole basement was well below the ground level outside the house.

I used to arrive at 4:00 Am on Sunday mornings at the church to turn on the lights and A/C or heat for sunday services. On the lot the church was built upon was an old 2 story house that was used for Sunday school classes. I used it to hide out from my mother and grandmother, and sleep before services. Rumor had it that the man who lived in that house had killed his wife and daughters, commited suicide or something, and left the house to the church. I saw more weird **** in that house than I can remember.

Picture frames were eternally slanted, or swinging at 4:30AM, when I was the only one in the house. Doors shut by themselves, especially upstairs, and things fell off shelves inside of closets -when the doors were closed.

The two that freaked me out the most - There was an old TV in the front room of the house that was never used. When I came in one morning, it was on and tuned to static, so I went over to hit the power button, and the darn thing wouldn't turn off. Assuming the button had shorted out I reached back behind the '70's console TV to unplug it, only to find that it wasn't plugged in, when I backed up to look at the screen again, it was off, but still glowing like old TV's do.

On another occasion, I went up to the second floor to grab an old hymnal I'd seen on a shelf ( I'd planned on borrowing it for my grandma who wanted a copy at her house). When I reached down to grab the hymnal on the bottom shelf, all the books on the top shelves, and some of the ones on the bottom _flew_ off the shelves. Needless to say I exited the house rapidly without the hymnal.


----------



## Privateer

jfish87 said:


> just have to say this is the MOST interesting thread i have ever read in my life. I am more than terrified of ghosts but for some reason i read through them all with chills down my spine and even a few little shakes while reading some. I have no ghost or other supernatural experiences to share and I hope to never have any. Keep the stories coming though. I find it interesting how some ppl can get used to the experiences they have in their house. Like the person with the unusual things happening at their gma's and gpa's place.


don't be terrified...even if you see a ghost or what-ever...it just proves that the Bible and its teaching is correct and truthful! if there are demons and spooks, then that is as good as seeing angels and such as far as proof of divine existence!


----------



## dbg616

more! more! more! The popcorn's ready!


----------



## ccamp_fx

Won Mo Kasst said:


> It was a dream... I have a dream like this all the time. I am deathly terrified of aliens, and always have the dream where they are looking over me while I'm in bed. I completely freeze up and can't breathe. Severe panic sets in as these aliens look me over. Very vivid and when I come to it takes a few minutes to figure out if it was real or not as everything in the dream matches real life when you wake up... Tv on, same clothes, door open/closed. A lot of people report these dreams as alien abductions because they can't move... Aka alien forcefield used to subdue us so they can take us away. I have this dream all the time, or I have visited the mothership a lot! Haha I hope it's the first...


Google 'Sleep Paralysis Disorder'. It's happened to me twice and it's very weird.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Won Mo Kasst said:


> It was a dream... I have a dream like this all the time. I am deathly terrified of aliens, and always have the dream where they are looking over me while I'm in bed. I completely freeze up and can't breathe. Severe panic sets in as these aliens look me over. Very vivid and when I come to it takes a few minutes to figure out if it was real or not as everything in the dream matches real life when you wake up... Tv on, same clothes, door open/closed. A lot of people report these dreams as alien abductions because they can't move... Aka alien forcefield used to subdue us so they can take us away. I have this dream all the time, or I have visited the mothership a lot! Haha I hope it's the first...


Dude...put the lighter down & slowly back away from the bong Bro.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dude...put the lighter down & slowly back away from the bong Bro.


lol no drugs or booze involved... never happens when i got to sleep for the night. always seems to be when i take a little snoozer on saturdays after fishing or something like that!


----------



## activescrape

Won Mo Kasst said:


> lol no drugs or booze involved... never happens when i got to sleep for the night. always seems to be when i take a little snoozer on saturdays after fishing or something like that!


 I believe you. I think you really do have aliens looking at you while you sleep. Little creepy ones.


----------



## 47741

activescrape said:


> I believe you. I think you really do have aliens looking at you while you sleep. Little creepy ones.


And I'm pretty sure they want to do experiments...probing type experiments. They like to probe the rear end...


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

thank you both... i will probably never sleep again. lol


----------



## Privateer

sweptvolume...please come back and pull my thread out of WMKs A**!


----------



## Trouthappy

Did anybody mention the name of the hardware store? I'll pass it along to my ghost-tracker friends. They have motion detectors and other ghost-buster equipment, supposedly. I'm staying in Kemah with relatives this week.


----------



## Trouthappy

If yall are into this sort of thing, check out Shadowlands.com
It has about 10,000 stories sent in by witnesses. Haunted buildings in all 50 states, how to deal with a "problem house," that sort of thing. The most common sightings were "Grandpa came back to visit." Lots of cops sent in stories, and military guys guarding buildings, etc. Reports from other countries, too.


----------



## Soapeddler

So, the bunkhouse at the ranch in El Indio; slept there alone many a night...

Sure had a lot more noises last night than ever before. Of course reading this thread before turning in had nothing to do with it...


----------



## Hammer-Time

Trouthappy said:


> If yall are into this sort of thing, check out Shadowlands.com
> It has about 10,000 stories sent in by witnesses. Haunted buildings in all 50 states, how to deal with a "problem house," that sort of thing. The most common sightings were "Grandpa came back to visit." Lots of cops sent in stories, and military guys guarding buildings, etc. Reports from other countries, too.


PS the above website is a XXX site. I just put it in my URL at work and got blocked. Just wanted to warn you.


----------



## JDM1967

Almost 19000 views on this thread, I might be considered GUILTY of about 500+ of those views !!!


----------



## JDM1967

Hammer-Time said:


> PS the above website is a XXX site. I just put it in my URL at work and got blocked. Just wanted to warn you.


x2


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Hammer-Time said:


> PS the above website is a XXX site. I just put it in my URL at work and got blocked. Just wanted to warn you.


If you consider Southpark *****. hwell:


----------



## Bocephus

Trouthappy said:


> Did anybody mention the name of the hardware store? I'll pass it along to my ghost-tracker friends. They have motion detectors and other ghost-buster equipment, supposedly. I'm staying in Kemah with relatives this week.


146 & 518....Kemah Hardware, not too hard to figure that one out.


----------



## Cope

Trouthappy said:


> If yall are into this sort of thing, check out Shadowlands.com
> It has about 10,000 stories sent in by witnesses. Haunted buildings in all 50 states, how to deal with a "problem house," that sort of thing. The most common sightings were "Grandpa came back to visit." Lots of cops sent in stories, and military guys guarding buildings, etc. Reports from other countries, too.


Correct link: http://theshadowlands.net/places/


----------



## sweptvolume

After my encounter with the dark "thing" I had seen in the yard, and the creepy-yet-comforting spirits that I had inside the house with me, I wondered what would be in store for me next? Well, it would seem that I had awakened the warriors on both sides of this river. There was no end to strange thumps in the night, nor of the low breathing, growls, and footsteps outside my windows. I had not brought any of this to the attention of my dad, for many reasons. What if he thought I was insane? What if he were actually in on it? I let my curiosity lead me, and kept my secret. 
I began to grow accustomed to the odd sounds, but was never able to push them completely away. One night, having grown tired of the bothersone cacauphany, I kneeled by my bed, for the first time in years, and prayed. I prayed for help, to ease the burden I feel I had placed upon my own shoulders. I prayed for help from what I had come to assume were the spirits of my passed relatives (ironically, they are all buried in a small family plot not far from my home), and I prayed for the ballsack to fight back the malevolent being who controlled the night outside the safety of my house. 
It was time to return fire. The yard was also my home, and no way in hell was I going to let some foggy, probably nonexistant, creature ruin the joys of growing up in the country, on acreage. 
I had made up my mind. I was going to push back. But little did I know, just how evil the demon who roamed the darkness was, or just how hard he would push back.


----------



## sweptvolume

The night of my prayer, I awoke as a patient coming out of a coma; groggy, not understanding exactly where I was. What had pushed me, not-so-sweetly from my slumber? A movement? A sound? It was nothing. NOTHING had awakened me, but there I was, becoming more aware of my surroundings. Lying in silence (as I tried to figure out if I needed to pee or not), I noticed how quiet my room was. Glancing at my ceiling fan, I noticed that it was not turning. An oddity, since I literally require some sort of sound in order to sleep. I turned my head to the side and found my alarm clock as dead as a doornail. The power was out.
Getting out of bed, I mustered all the gall I could, and took a very wary peek through the smallest slit of my shutters. There were street lamps, kitchen lights on at the neighbors... no sign of a popped transformer or cut power line. It seemed as though this anomalous lack of power sat right over my own house. Perhaps the main breaker has kicked? The only way to find out would be to wake the old man, and take a look in the breakers in the master closet.
Over I went to the door, strode across the rotunda hallway, tapped on dad's door, opened up... and found the bedroom empty.


----------



## sweptvolume

"That's right..." I said to myself.
"He had a date tonight."

No worries, I grabbed the Mag-Lite off his night stand (hmmm, batteries must be dead?), then my cell phone (I thought I had put it on the charger?) but nothing I could find in the moonlit house could muster enough light to see inside the abyssal dark of the master closet. Finally, I found a book of matches in the bathroom, and with one swipe, the sulfer tipped end of a paper match caught, and allowed me to complete my mission. It only took half a second to confirm what I had already suspected: The breakers were good to go.
Allowing the fear to again crawl over me, I made my way, hurriedly, back to my bedroom.


----------



## pabloag

I skeered


----------



## texasmale

I can almost hear the eerie music that goes with the scarey movies !


----------



## sweptvolume

Unable to fall asleep, I laid in bed and listened to the creepy sounds of the summer non-night. No crickets. No cicadas. No coyotes in the distance. No owls. No nothing. That is, until the high pitched creak that can only be made from, say, a framing nail on a pane of glass. 

Screech

Screech

Screech

Not six inches from my head. My only protection a double paned window and a shoddily assembled shutter. Over and over and over the racket continued. I rolled facing away from the door, curled into a fetal position, and came within seconds of shedding tears, until I heard the familiar groan of stepped-on flooring outside my bedroom door. Now understand that on dad's date nights, no matter what time he came home, he would quietly come into my room, sit on my bed for a moment, then get up and go to bed. Now I would NOT always roll over and say hello. Like most kids, I would sometimes feign sleep. Not for any particular reason, but just to feign it. As I heard the door open, I immediately began to feel better. Yet the scratching continued. As my dad's footsteps crossed my room toward the bed, I continued to feel more secure. And yet the scratching continued. Not until the weight of what could only be my good old Dad settled on the bed at my feet, did the toe-curling fork-on-plate screaming subside. And so I lay there, faking sleep, again in dead silence. And then came a long, low growl from outside my window. The moment it ended, I could hear them. Crickets. My ceiling fan. My CD player began shuffling CD's, as it's apt to do when powering-on. I even just then notied the A/C unit kick on. Unable to play possum anymore, I rolled over to face my father, but he was not there. The weght had lifted as I shifted myself and could only catch the faintest movement of my door coming to a close, and the barely audible *click* of the latch. I don't understand! Turning quickly to the window opposite the door, I could make out headlights through the cracks in the shutters, barreling down the driveway. 

Dad's home.


----------



## coachlaw

Forget the Coleman. I'm cranking up the generator! This is goood.


----------



## BretE

I'm with ya Coach.........this is good!!!!


----------



## sweptvolume

Sure enough, he did come into my room. This time, I didn't feign sleep. I simply sat up in bed as he was sitting down at my feet.
"Something wrong, Big Man?" He asked me, somewhat surprised that i was so widely awake.
"Yeah, couldn't sleep. No idea why." I replied. Liar liar pants on fire.
"Do you wanna talk about anything?"
"Nah, just not tired."
"Ok," he said. "Just let me know if you do. And remember, there's nothing to worry about."
"Ok Dad, g'night."

And I did sleep the rest of the night. Quite soundly. As I did for a few nights after that. But then I did something stupid. I bought a web-cam.


----------



## Soapeddler

:wink::wink::wink::wink:Eeeeehhhhhhhoooooohhhhhhllllllaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!

This is almost as bad as watching your favorite movie on TNT! 5 minutes of movie and 15 minutes of commercials!!!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

Soapeddler said:


> :wink::wink::wink::wink:Eeeeehhhhhhhoooooohhhhhhllllllaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


Lol hahahaha what does this even mean?!?!

I am so stoked swept is back!


----------



## sweptvolume

The internet was serious business, and having a computer in my own room was pretty awesome. I took idiotic teenager Xanga (remember that?) pictures with my webcam, and posted them for the world to see. What could it hurt? The internet also introduced me to a world i had been hurting to explore, but didn't know how before. The world of the paranormal.
I researched as well as AskJeeves.com and Lycos would allow. Came up empty a few times, scared the isht out of myself a few times, and found a lot of good information, although with questionable pertinancy. All I could come up with was this:
I had ghosts in my house (duh), who were protecting me from a demon who was, for some reason, unable to get inside. This is where I must forego some very relavent information that would make this story much more complete. And perhaps if you and I become good friends, I'll share with you the rest of what I had found (from the internet and from some very, VERY reliable personal sources.)
_Author's note: The last statement is very true. I don't mind telling my friends what I know, but I have only told three people in my life. One is my wife, and the other passed away 2 years ago from a stroke. He was 25 years old. The third is a friend of my wife's and while I know for a fact that no harm will come to her (I can control those things), I wish I had not given up the truth. To be a friend I share the story with takes a commitment that is made only through the closest of relationships. I've had many friends, but only 3 that learned the whole of my tale. _
Anyway, as i was sitting at my computer one night, I was checking my pimpled handsomeness in the webcam. The fan ran, my stereo leaked country music on its lowest volume setting, and I could hear my dad talking to his brother on the phone in the den. Getting a good look at my braces through the eye of my camera, I noticed that the closet door by my bed behind me was cracked ever so slightly.


----------



## Soapeddler

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Lol hahahaha what does this even mean?!?!
> 
> I am so stoked swept is back!


LOL!
it was supposed to be a phonetically spelled version of Spanish slang.

Loosely translated it means "son of a *****"

I'm glad Swept is back too!


----------



## Trouthappy

Let's all go to Kemah Hardware tomorrow and demand some answers....


----------



## sweptvolume

I get annoyed when a door can't make up its mind. Fully closed or fully open. No inbetween for me. I turned around to look with my own eyes, decided I couldn't stand it, got up, and walked to the door. The doors were made of the same design as my shutters. Each closet contained 2 doors that opened away from each other. The door that was open left a clear view of the darkness inside the closet. I pushed it closed, waited for a second to make sure it wouldn't pop back open as there were no latches of any sort, became satisfied with the job I had done, and walked back to the webcam. No sooner had I sat back down when I noticed a peculiarity on my monitor. Over my left shoulder, the door had sprung back open its original 4 inches or so. I could only think that perhaps the arm of a coat has become lodged by the hinge, but staring at the door in my webcam I became aware of something quite unsettling. Deep within the confines of my closet, only barely visible on my computer screen, a small pale face was watching my every move. 

I make my mind that I would hang out with my old man in the den about that time, but this time I told him that I could swear a face was looking at me from my closet.
"It's probably your sister." he said to me with a completely straight face. The chills ran up and down my spine like electricity runs along a wire. He followed up with a smile. "Or it's just your imagination." 
I slept on the couch that night.


----------



## shauntexex

Wow! Dude you are scaring the chit outta me but i love it! For us being basically the same age your writing and story telling is top notch keep the thread going you've got thousands of ppl reading on pins and needles


----------



## sweptvolume

Things settled down considerably after that night, though the rare oddity did occur. The lack of "activity" I believe I can account for. Someone or something had caught wind that I was on their trail and pulled back. But for what? Were they gone for good, or just regrouping for a final assault? The thought of a second coming of the demon scared the bejeesus out of me, and when he/it finally did make an appearance, I'm surprised I didn't end up in a straight jacket.

On a cool winter's night, I sat at the opening of the garage door in a lawn chair, pistol in my lap, smoking a cigarette, waiting for my heartbeat to go from out-of-control to barely-manageable. Sweat was breaking out on my forehead, although I was freezing outside. I sat in terror, along with anger in my heart. The thing was back in my f****** yard, and that was the last straw.
Dad was out on another date, and not due back until the afternoon the following day. I had just arrived home from a girl's place, and as I was coming down the driveway to the approach, I saw a strange figure (sitting? standing?) in my driveway, only the sillouette visible in the glow of the sodium vapor utility light that hung like a beacon of hope above the carport.
At first glance, I had thought that I had stumbled upon a huge owl. Being a country kid, I was ecstatic! I would have given anything for a big flash camera! But as I drew closer, I began to realize that the light from my 4Runner did not reflect off this strange shadow, but was somehow absorbed into it. My next thought was that someone somewhere was missing a toddler. Grabbing my coat from the passenger seat, I opened the door of the truck. I had meant to run to the child and wrap them in my coat, and begin the painstaking task of finding their parents. But as I closed my door, the figure began to move to the side, all the while giving up no color but black. Dark as the catacombs of hell, the creature opened its eyes. The same eyes that had stared me down, gunslinger style, outside my home almost a year before. I don't know where I found it, but I conjured up enough courage to speak to it.
"You leave me now, do you hear? I love my family, I love God, and I love my home. You're evil, and you know you're not welcome here. I am blood to the one who owns this land, and I'm telling you now. GO AWAY."

Quick as a cat, it moved into the shadow of the unlit yard, skittering SB2 under its feet as it travelled. I could see the shadow of the demon as it rounded the corner of the house toward the glass shop, and disappeared from sight.


----------



## willeye

i'm not making anymore rounds outside tonight.lol keep it up.


----------



## sweptvolume

Finishing my 4th bummed Marlboro, I stood up, put the pistol in my waistband, and picked up my ten inch survival knife off the shelf beside me. Mag-Lite in one hand, knife in the other, and my balls in my throat, I strode out of the garage. I swear I could hear a whisper in my mind.
"No, Tate. We can not follow you there." but I put it aside. This was my fight. I had made up my mind that I would face my demon (no pun intended) come hell or high water and if I survived, I would lay it out for my dad the next day. Perhaps he knew something that I didn't. Maybe something that would help me cope with the goings-on that surrounded and invaded my life.
I walked theough the soft beam of the utility light, around the front of the house, and around the corner into the darkness of the night. In the distance I could see the lights on in the glass shop. And still I walked.
Halfway to the shop, just when i had assumed the Mag-Lite would be dead weight, it went all dark inside that damned shop. But it didn't stop me. On I travelled. I cared nothing to try and use the cover of the night, as it was useless. I cared not to try and sneak, or to surprise the entity, as I'm sure it had become aware that I was on my way the moment I decided to meet it face to face. I stopped at the door, fought the urge to shine the light through the window (In the even that a face might be staring back at me), reached into my pocket, and grabbed the key to the door into hell. Sliding the key into the lock, I twisted the knob, and stepped inside.


----------



## sweptvolume

Reaching to my right, I found the switched and flicked it on. What I saw when the lights burst to life will haunt me for the rest of my life. Used only for storage, since my dad had stopped making stained glass a few years before, the floor had accumulated a fine powder of dust. I could easily make out old footprints of people, mine or my dad's from months gone by. As a matter of fact, I could remember mine from a few weeks before when I had come to get my decoys. But another set of prints accopanied the ones made by me. Imagine a human footprint. Heel and ball of the foot. But take out the connection between the two, as though someone had a very VERY severe arch. Now add to that ONLY two equal sized toes, with a dot above each one, that could only be made by a long, curved nail. THAT is what accompanied the prints of tennis shoes and hunting boots.
Also, blood. Not like some murder scene, but tiny spats of blood. On the floor. On the walls. On the ceiling. I did my best to explain it away. A mink, perhaps, had caught some prey, and made its way from the creek into the shop to enjoy its meal. But I didn't get a good vibe. I noticed one of the drawers to the filing cabinet was only far enough to accomodate a quarter (and you know my feelings about partially opened doors), so I opened it further and peered inside. Crammed up to the top FULL of huge acorns and strange twisted sticks. lmost like the curles you'd find in a buchel of muscadines, but harder and thicker. A gopher had stuffed them in there? Sure, but only if it had known how to open and close a drawer. I went on to the next drawer, and opened it up. Full of files and blueprints. But something in the back of my mind told me to look further, so I removed the filed and set them aside. The bottom of the drawer was completely filled with wet blood, and it had amazingly gotten there without one spot getting on a single manila file. 
I heard a soft thump behind me and the lights went out again. I turned around quickly, knife in hand. in the open doorway was the same figure I had seen under the utility lamp. Its eyes open, filled to the brim with loathing.


----------



## coachlaw

I'm out at the camp, sittin' on my front porch reading this. My spine tingling, peaceful breeze blowing, crickets the only noise all aroung. All of a sudden a big fish just went POP on a mullet about 20 feet away. I think I almost peed myself.


----------



## willeye

thats them union soilders looking for ya coach.


----------



## BretE

coachlaw said:


> I'm out at the camp, sittin' on my front porch reading this. My spine tingling, peaceful breeze blowing, crickets the only noise all aroung. All of a sudden a big fish just went POP on a mullet about 20 feet away. I think I almost peed myself.


LOL....You're a brave man coach.....I think I'd save the rest of the story for the mornin, when the sun is up!.....


----------



## sweptvolume

Man, I had a good post, got logged out, logged back in and lost it without copying the text. I've been logged out automatically before, but never had trouble getting back in and the post has always showed up. Hmmm... it could be that I'm not supposed to finish it (pretty close to the end). Probably because I can't really finish it up without coughing up info that might bring certain things to light. Perhaps I can think on it and finish up tomorrow?


----------



## C'est Bon

sweptvolume said:


> Man, I had a good post, got logged out, logged back in and lost it without copying the text. I've been logged out automatically before, but never had trouble getting back in and the post has always showed up. Hmmm... it could be that I'm not supposed to finish it (pretty close to the end). Probably because I can't really finish it up without coughing up info that might bring certain things to light. Perhaps I can think on it and finish up tomorrow?


Dude, I don't care if you're making this stuff up, or not...It's a good story and you're a very good writer! Keep it going! Appreciate it...


----------



## coachlaw

I'll second what C'est Bon said. This is quite a yarn. I'm enjoying it immensely. Kind of like a good Dean Koontz novel. Finish up when you can Swept. It's worth waiting for. I had the same issue last week after writing another story on here. Lost about 2 hours of story telling. Haven't had the opportunity to put it back on paper since. 

Just remember, thousands are reading and enjoying being skeered by your tale.


----------



## Tankfxr

I have been keeping up with this thread since it's inception and although I have no stories of my own these are freaking me out almost as if they were mine. Every time I read these things I get chills and tingles on the back of my kneck. All I can say is wow pleas keep it going.


----------



## turn_05

Wow never thought I would be scared enough to sleep with the tv on and a gun under the pillow. Wonder if a 230 gr. 45 gold dot will kill a demon?


----------



## iridered2003

turn_05 said:


> Wow never thought I would be scared enough to sleep with the tv on and a gun under the pillow. Wonder if a 230 gr. 45 gold dot will kill a demon?


i dont know, but thats how i sleep anyways. im worried about all the THUGS in the world more then a ghost


----------



## iridered2003

sorry, but i use 185g carbon


----------



## RockportRobert

Not to hi-jack, but how do you make a good crimp around a wooden stake on a .45 ACP?


----------



## Primer

I was passed out in the living room last night and all of a sudden my phone hit the floor. My phone isn't light. And it was in at 3am which is when all the ghosts are supposed to be active. Maybe I just rolled over and knocked it off.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

I never had anything strange happen but since y'all started writing these stories every little sound wakes me up. Still nothing strange going on but d****t my mind thinks there is!


----------



## Privateer

When I was in high school back in the 70's I had a summer job as an assistant to a large animal vet. We were called out to the national Elk Refuge in Jackson Wyoming to examine several head of elk that had died with no apparent C.O.D.. As we set up for the Necropsy, the head biologist came over to talk with Doc. Griggs, when they got done, the Doc. came over to me and told me that this was not Anthrax...(a huge problem in Wyoming) and to set out the lab kit for CODUK, Cause of Death-Unknown. This kit was in his truck...but had never been used in all his 12 years as a vet. Well this got me kinda worried cause I'd never seen the kit set up, and had to ad-lib the process. We got it set up near the first carcass and Doc. Griggs began his visual assessment. He ended with the finding that there was no sign of trauma or wounds- external. He then started the internal exam of the organs..I knew this would take a while so I went around to the back of the truck to have a smoke...I had just lit up, when I heard the doc. holler to me to get the G.D. camera...NOW! In the 2 summers I worked for him, I'd never heard him raise his voice like that...let alone cuss, so I went double quick to get the camera and ran it over to him. When I got there, Doc. and the biologist were both standing over the elk having a very intense conversation. He saw me and said "Boy, just leave the camera right there and wait by the truck"! Being a young man of 17 years, I was very curious as to what all was going on, but out of respect for the Doc. I stayed right there by the truck. After a few minutes Doc. Griggs came over to the truck and told me to suit up and assist. So I put on the Bio-suit and walked over to the animal...and for the first time I saw what had made both those pros so shook up. As I knelt down to spread the thorax for the Doc. I saw...nothing! No organs at all...well something that looked like it was once a lung and maybe a partial Duodenul flap! So I asked the Doc. "did you already remove the organs, and should I go get the specimen bags"? It was a stupid question, asked more from nervousness than procedure...cause I could see for myself that there was no gut pile any where near the carcass. I got no answer from him right away, just a short tempered order to hold the forecepts while he set up the dict-a-phone. This is where it got really weired...as he started his manipulation and di-sections I heard every word of his description... No visible incissions... no visible extraction point... no visible evidence of existence of origination on three major organs. I could not believe what I was hearing, and through out the rest of that day I helped Doc. Griggs work on all 5 of those elk. Evey one was the same... No heart, no spleen, no liver and no lungs, and on the 2 females...no reproductive organs and no sign as to how any of them were removed or for that matter, that they had ever existed !
This was our introduction to the "Cattle" mutilations that were going on in the western states back in the 70's and early 80's. Doc. Griggs was very shaken that day, and as a result, he became very active with the U of W team investigating this phenomenon. As for me... Well I still hold to the fact that some things ya just can't explain and I try to just go about my business every day.


----------



## Pistol58

Ive been keeping up with this thread at work....nowadays, every time I get up in the middle of the night for water, I swear I see eyes or hear something in the shadows....thanks bro......good post!


----------



## closingtime

Privateer- That reminds me of the scene in the morgue in Men in Black where Will Smith and the chick are doing an autopsy on the guy with no internal organs. Did you pull back the elk's ear to see if it was controlled by a tiny alien? Did he whisper- the key to the galaxy is on orion's belt? 

These stories are great. No firsthand stories myself, but we used to hunt on a lease that had the remnants of an old Spanish fort that was supposedly raided by Indians back in the day with no survivors. This place had no water or electricity. There were lots of stories about hearing ghost soldiers marching to the beat of drums late at night. An uncle stayed up there by himself one night alone and vowed to never do that again. The ranch owner saw a ghost one night at the foot of his bed and he no longer stayed out at the ranch. He drove in every morning at daylight and drove out every evening at dark.


----------



## Privateer

closingtime said:


> Privateer- That reminds me of the scene in the morgue in Men in Black where Will Smith and the chick are doing an autopsy on the guy with no internal organs. Did you pull back the elk's ear to see if it was controlled by a tiny alien? Did he whisper- the key to the galaxy is on orion's belt?
> 
> These stories are great. No firsthand stories myself, but we used to hunt on a lease that had the remnants of an old Spanish fort that was supposedly raided by Indians back in the day with no survivors. This place had no water or electricity. There were lots of stories about hearing ghost soldiers marching to the beat of drums late at night. An uncle stayed up there by himself one night alone and vowed to never do that again. The ranch owner saw a ghost one night at the foot of his bed and he no longer stayed out at the ranch. He drove in every morning at daylight and drove out every evening at dark.


 Hey, at least that would have explained it! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle_mutilation


----------



## Trouthappy

Since I was staying in Kemah last night, I saw the hardware store on 146 after only a block or two, while heading for Galveston. I asked a clerk where the steel tie-downs are, things like that, and he took me over to what appeared to be aisle 3. I looked around for a while, didn't see any reason for anything to fall in the aisle. Just an old store on solid concrete. They still have Kelly Wigglers in their fishing section! Real dusty-looking. Then drove to Galveston seawall, and the baitfish are thick along the rock groins. Couple of guys are catching 30 white shrimp per throw with small castnets...lots of big menhaden on alternate throws. I pulled out my own little net and we're eating shrimp tonight. One of them was huge, like 8 count. This was in about 4 feet of water. The surf is muddy and calm.


----------



## Privateer

There weren't any ghost shrimp amongst them...were there?


----------



## PBD539

Privateer said:


> There weren't any ghost shrimp amongst them...were there?


MMUUWAAAAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## 47741

PBD539 said:


> MMUUWAAAAAAAAHHHH!





Privateer said:


> There weren't any ghost shrimp amongst them...were there?


I think he just kissed you....sick! :an6:


----------



## jimk

I keep thinking someone will link to a site where a screaming ugly head comes up....that'd probably ruin a bunch of 2coolers for life.


----------



## Cru

Keep up the good work, swept.


----------



## BuddyW

Bud's wife here - couldn't sleep last night thinking about all this - ended staying up reading more until 3 a.m. so much for sleep last night - or tonight for that matter. great writing swept!! You should go pro.


----------



## sweptvolume

You all are too, too kind. I have decided that I can not finish the story the way I would like, but I will tell you that that was the last time I saw the demon that was ruining my life. However, its presence doesn't go unnoticed from time to time, even though I've distanced myself from associating with it. For many, to have such an evil thing lingering in the shadows would be a gift, or a tool. For me its a curse, and I refuse to acknowledge its existence. 
I had been wanting to write a book (needing the help of a seasoned writer or editor), a work of fiction based on a series of dreams I had. It was not related to the paranormal at all. I had written a small teaser, about 7 paragraphs and posted it on a couple of forums. It received terrible reviews, not because of the subject matter, but because I had injected too much information, not allowing the reader to use their Imagination, and also because I had written it hurriedly and lacked a fluid story line. I would love to write a book, but frankly I don't know how.


----------



## fishin shallow

For a person whom hates reading, except for fishing mags, you kept me reading all your posts. Very well done


----------



## 47741

sweptvolume said:


> I had written a small teaser, about 7 paragraphs and posted it on a couple of forums. It received terrible reviews, not because of the subject matter, but because I had injected too much information, not allowing the reader to use their Imagination, and also because I had written it hurriedly and lacked a fluid story line. I would love to write a book, but frankly I don't know how.


Have you read stephen king's books...talk about detail. Sounds like uneducated readers if that was the criticism. As for flow, ya, that can be worked on. At least do yourself a favor and write an outline....perhaps that'll get you going in a manner that will flow.

Writing consists of writing. You can do it!


----------



## coachlaw

Man, I sure do hope you can conjure up the ending for us here one day.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Please!!! I need to know how it ended.


----------



## JDM1967

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT STOP WRITING , Come up with some sort of closing to the story, but do not stop.


----------



## chasingtails123

sweptvolume said:


> You all are too, too kind. I have decided that I can not finish the story the way I would like, but I will tell you that that was the last time I saw the demon that was ruining my life. However, its presence doesn't go unnoticed from time to time, even though I've distanced myself from associating with it. For many, to have such an evil thing lingering in the shadows would be a gift, or a tool. For me its a curse, and I refuse to acknowledge its existence.
> I had been wanting to write a book (needing the help of a seasoned writer or editor), a work of fiction based on a series of dreams I had. It was not related to the paranormal at all. I had written a small teaser, about 7 paragraphs and posted it on a couple of forums. It received terrible reviews, not because of the subject matter, but because I had injected too much information, not allowing the reader to use their Imagination, and also because I had written it hurriedly and lacked a fluid story line. I would love to write a book, but frankly I don't know how.


If you stop now, it will be the worst ending since No Country For Old Men.


----------



## warrenng

*you gotta finish*

seriously I dont care if you just make something up at this point. I have been checking this thread every hour to see if there is something new. I feel like I have been waiting for weeks to get the conclusion.


----------



## otto 08

BWB, what happened later that night!


----------



## BuddyW

*ending please*

Just make it up - we've all been following! Don't let one setback make you quit. You obviously have the talent maybe just need someone to help you polish. I have thoroughly enjoyed this so no polishing needed for me actually. You have a true gift, don't stop using it!! Please finish the story!


----------



## Colonel William Travis

I understand what your going through, some things need to be left unspoken but since you have opened the can, might as well let the worms out. details are not needed at this point but it is an awesome story and we all have been enjoying it and feel we need to know the ending to at least that chapter. I know that the story has many chapters and the peace may never be as most persons but you are not alone...... it's not like the spirit will attach itself to one of the readers, or will it?????


----------



## JWHITE

Swept, do not divulge it's name and all will be ok..........or so I've been told...................


----------



## Colonel William Travis

There's a building in Galveston that has a face on it facing the water. They have powerwashed it off several times but it skips around and comes back. the face is the original owner of the proerty who as the story goes wanted the land to always remain in the family, however after he dies, the greedy kids sold it off. The old man would look out onto the bay from his back porch, which was on the same side of where the face is now. I have seen it and it is quite wierd and eerie feeling but not like there is a presence. they have since put a razor fence around the building from to many people passing out on the property. There are many stories that are unexplainable and many things that have no names to not call out, its just the way some things are. We are told what we need to know and some things we dont need to know about or want to know about...


----------



## Mark454

About 15 or 20 years ago I went and saw that face on the building in Galveston. It was cool!


----------



## sweptvolume

Colonel William Travis said:


> it's not like the spirit will attach itself to one of the readers, or will it?????


No. I'm not the only person that has the ability to tell it what to do, though (I know this for a fact). It won't hurt anyone to talk about, it's a topic that's been covered thousands of times in some circles. But really, it's because I'm afraid of what people might think of me. I've never in my life called on it, but someone did once on my behalf, and I know who, and it upset me. The person that sent it knowing I'd find out. Actually, I figured it would get sent, so I "held it back" if you will. Only the sender can call it off, but anyone else who has control over it can limit the "damage".

Ok then...

There have been times in my family's life where we've been screwed over. Now, I'm a live and let live sort of person, but I'm also a man who sees eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth. Well, some things happened before I had come along. The guy who screwed ****** on a land deal died in a car accident. *****'s lawyer caught a ring on a tree stand and lost a finger. The guy who stole a well pump ended up OD-ing on prescription drugs. I had been home numerous times on visits and vacations, and always stayed in the house by myself with no problems. As a matter of fact, I was pleasantly surprised, and had come to the conclusion that whatever it was had moved on. About a year after moving, I met a girl who has become my wife. Since my dad had gotten married and moved out of the house, we would have the whole house to ourselves for the evenings when we would come and visit my family. One morning I had left the house very early to meet my dad at the golf course, leaving my girl there to make the bed, take a shower, and head to my step mom's house. Well, halfway to the course, I get a call on my cell phone. It was my girl's ex boyfriend's friend. I know it's confusing, but stay with me...


----------



## sweptvolume

This guy's trying to talk smack for his buddy (her ex) and was doing so very poorly. I was verbally tearing this guy a new ***** over the phone, and laughing through the whole ordeal. But inside, of course, I got very VERY angry. At any rate, I went and played golf, in a foul mood, and after the round, met L (my wife) at the new house. She and I had it out for a moment, as I was wondering how this ***** had gotten my number. On the loooong drive back to Houston that evening, I continued to get calls from both her ex and his butt-buddy, and I was getting tired of it. THEN he decided to threaten me with physical harm, and he could to it, too because he was " a soldier.: (By the way, I called the constable's office, who called whoever was in command of him. The physical texts were enough to get him some sort of reprimand, but not sure to what degree.) Well, the last words I ever said to him were these:
"I'm not sure why you're calling and threatening me, but I'll let you know right now... threatening me is the LAST thing in the world you wanna do. If you wanna scrap mano-a-mano, old school style, you know where I am. If you think you're the only person in the world with a gun, think again. But if you EVER threaten my life again, verbally or otherwise, you'll learn fast that you've made a really, really bad decision."

Well, he stopped calling after the Constable's office got involved, and L filed a restraining order after he barged into her work and tried to propose to her. Of course, I told family and friends about the ordeal, and didn't think much of it when I was asked for things like names, locations, pictures of him, things he's touched, etc. Understanding what was going on, I left a name and nothing more. I also tried my best to make "it" stay away. At this point I had never told my wife about the demon and the ghosts. It wouldn't be right to tie her into things. But as we sat in silence after the last phone call that day, she said she had known it would be a bad day.

"After you left, I heard you come back inside and walk up to the bedroom door. I called your name, but you didn't answer. I got out of bed and opened the door, but you weren't there. Since I figured you had gone back outside, I ran out to see what you needed. As soon as I got outside I noticed the truck was gone, and you had to have been gone for at least a couple minutes.."

"Yeah?" I replied, becoming concerned.

"Well, that wasn't the worst part. As soon as I saw you were gone, *I got the worst feeling, like a bunch of people were staring at me."*


----------



## MikeV

There is no such thing as ghosts. Thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Primer

sweptvolume said:


> but stay with me...


I don't think anyone has left :smile:


----------



## sweptvolume

"I ran inside as fast as I could, and all the way to the door, I could swear something was chasing me. But as soon as I got inside, I got calm, my heart immediately stopped racing and I could breathe again!"

Well I figured right then was about the best time to come clean, which I did. She was very understanding, but worries about me to this day.

2 weeks later, L had gotten an email from an old friend. Her ex had been in a 4-wheeler accident. Broke his hand and some ribs, cracked his helmet, but was otherwise ok.

When she learned of this, she gave me "the look" but I could only shrug. I didn't have anything to do with it.

To have an better understanding of what goes on my life, all of you should read the short story _Everything's Eventual_ by Stephen King. It's in the book of short stories by the same name. Now, it's not exactly the same thing, but close enough for government work. 
It needs information to work. The more information, the stronger the message. A name and relative location gets things like, oh, 4 wheeler accidents. But pictures and documents people have touched... you get the idea. I have not learned how to mark people, and don't want to. I could get by in a pinch, but like I said, I'd prefer to be rid of it. I don't know who brought it into my family, or how to make it go away, but I'm tired of it.

Anyway, no, I'm not a witch. A witch, from what I gather, is who the deal was made with that brought it here. I believe in God, and I think it's God and the GOOD passed spirits of my family who keep watch over me. My wife would actually like me to talk to a preacher about it, one on one, but I'm worried I'd get laughed at. hwell:

So there you have it. Now more people in the world know about the things that weigh on my shoulders. It helps to get it out, but it also hurts I think. It gives people a skewed perception of who I really am.

Then again, maybe none of it is real, and kharma really does exist.

Hope you've enjoyed the story. I've fluffed it up just a smidge here and there for entertainment purposes, but not enough at all to make it a work of fiction.

Just don't think for a moment that I've told you EVERYTHING. :smile:


----------



## Colonel William Travis

Great story and glad you shared. You are not alone and don't think everyone thinks bad of you. Some times people want to laugh at things they dont understand and call it things they dont believe, but I guess they cant understand what they have never known, its easier to for them but hell on the ones that seem to never get a break and never have an angel watching over them. From what i know about angels (even the ones in the Bible, which I believe in) not sure I want an Angel that close to me. Things out there to wierd to want others to know we know about but if everyone was truthful with themselves we would all be laughing at each other.


----------



## Slim-N-None

swept, all i can is, your story, might go down as the best of 2010 on 2cool. it would get my vote. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BretE

Slim-N-None said:


> swept, all i can is, your story, might go down as the best of 2010 on 2cool. it would get my vote. thanks for sharing it.


x2...without a doubt.....Thanks


----------



## shimanoman08

swept, that was f*cking awesome. I had chills the entire time. You need to turn that into a novel or something......


----------



## strosfann

Thanks for letting us all in on your saga. Hopefully sharing will ease the burden.


----------



## BuddyW

Hated it to end. Great story and God bless you and yours. If you write more I'm sure we'll all listen - no matter what the story line. As I said before, you need to go pro!


----------



## Big_poppabear

Great story, finally glad that I was finally able to read after being gone from the site for a week.

Anyone know of any haunted places to go in and around Houston????
My son wants to go Ghost hunting.


----------



## elpistolero45

ACbob said:


> Not to hi-jack, but how do you make a good crimp around a wooden stake on a .45 ACP?


You have to Cut the Cannelure with a Dremel Tool .... Be sure to install a Gas Check on the back side to prevent catchin the Wooden Wonder on fire. I like Cedar, Fir or elm. Mesquite is for BBQ and it's too hard to groove..:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Cope

sweptvolume said:


> Just don't think for a moment that I've told you EVERYTHING. :smile:


Did you ever confront your dad? From what you wrote, it seems like he knew more than he was letting on.


----------



## 15476

*house ghost*

my wife and i got married and bought a house in lake jackson. ( 20 years ago ) not long after settling in, we begin hearing footsteps in the hallway during the night. i'd get up, grab the sawed-off, and never nothing to be found. one night while sitting in the living room, we heard a loud crash and the full lenghth mirror in the bathroom had fallen to the floor and shattered. the mirror was secured in way that it had to be physically lifted in order to be removed. another time we got up one morning and there were red clay boot prints in our carpet that were not present the night before. looked like about a size 12 or better. funny thing is we dont have any soil like that around our home or for that matter we dont have any dirt at all, all carpet grass. we found out later from the neighbors, that the man who used to live here had blown his head off in the driveway years before. guess he didin't want to leave. my wife and i anointed the house with holy oil, and had our preacher come over and bless our home. reckon it worked as all has been quite since then.


----------



## Rainy

Bib Poppabear, you and your son might enjoy a couple of nights at The Myrtle Plantation in Louisiana. http://www.myrtlesplantation.com/


----------



## willeye

come on swept!!!!!!!!! this is awesome


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Tune in next week...

Same bat time, same bat channel.


----------



## Ledslacks

I've been getting scratched by something at night for about 8 years now. I haven't seen or heard anything during this time. They are cat-like scratches, and usually mild to moderate; never intense scratches. The gaps are typically 1/4" at the top, and about 1/8" as they taper down together at the bottom. They're always enough to leave scabs, and you can see them for about 4 days afterwards. Never enough to bleed out. I've never felt it when it happens. It happened in MN, AK, and now TX. Just happened about a week ago. Usually happens once every 3 weeks, but the frequency has increased in the last 2-3 years. I have had multiple sets 3 times now. 1-4 scratches, always curved and thicker at the top. There is usually a smaller one, curved opposite the rest, and a bit offset. They happen mainly on my neck, rear/side, and used to be exclusively on my upper-shoulder blades. Last week was the second time they showed up on my upper legs. First time they were on my legs, after having not been scratched for a year, there were 17 of them. About a year ago I had the worst one yet. It was about 4" long, and on the back of my neck, and it actually stung for a few days, especially when the sweat hit it. I took pictures for about 3 years, but I don't do that too often now, as I just needed some "proof" when I began telling others about them. I have ruled out self-infliction and sleep-walking, and miscellaneous physical implements around the houses. I'm 100% certain that it's something "supernatural."


----------



## Privateer

ya know what? that's tha kinda chit I'm talkin' about...just strange un-explainable stuff. don't have ta be ghosts or what-ever...just un-explainable.


----------



## chasingtails123

Ledslacks said:


> I've been getting scratched by something at night for about 8 years now. I haven't seen or heard anything during this time. They are cat-like scratches, and usually mild to moderate; never intense scratches. The gaps are typically 1/4" at the top, and about 1/8" as they taper down together at the bottom. They're always enough to leave scabs, and you can see them for about 4 days afterwards. Never enough to bleed out. I've never felt it when it happens. It happened in MN, AK, and now TX. Just happened about a week ago. Usually happens once every 3 weeks, but the frequency has increased in the last 2-3 years. I have had multiple sets 3 times now. 1-4 scratches, always curved and thicker at the top. There is usually a smaller one, curved opposite the rest, and a bit offset. They happen mainly on my neck, rear/side, and used to be exclusively on my upper-shoulder blades. Last week was the second time they showed up on my upper legs. First time they were on my legs, after having not been scratched for a year, there were 17 of them. About a year ago I had the worst one yet. It was about 4" long, and on the back of my neck, and it actually stung for a few days, especially when the sweat hit it. I took pictures for about 3 years, but I don't do that too often now, as I just needed some "proof" when I began telling others about them. I have ruled out self-infliction and sleep-walking, and miscellaneous physical implements around the houses. I'm 100% certain that it's something "supernatural."


Record yourself sleeping.


----------



## sweptvolume

chasingtails123 said:


> Record yourself sleeping.


THIS. Fantastic, Ledslacks! I'd be interested to see a recording as well, maybe get to the bottom of it (paranormal or not)!



> *PRIVATEER: *ya know what? that's tha kinda chit I'm talkin' about...just strange un-explainable stuff. don't have ta be ghosts or what-ever...just un-explainable.


Well in that case... :slimer::idea:

I might have a few more stories in my little bag-o-tricks. Nonfiction.


----------



## Privateer

swept... bring it! ya got a huge following!


----------



## jimk

I only know one ghost story.

I was reared in a very small rural area where everyone knew everyone else. I grew up with a ghost story about a headless man that walked the road from the cemetery to the church of our community. I knew it was true because my Dad was an eyewitness...he and a bunch of his cohorts saw it and chased it.

As my Dad told it...he and a group of his buddies were playing basketball on a Sunday afternoon. The time period is about 1920. This was a group of farm boys who either walked or rode horses to the basketball practice. My Dad actually rode a horse to the local high school.

The way my Dad told it...while they were playing, they saw a tall form, dressed in black, without a head walk down the road near them and go to the church. As the thing entered the church, all of the church lights came on...remarkable because the church was lit only by candles. This got the boy's attention and when it walked back by them, they chased it. As my Dad said, no matter how fast they ran, they never gained on the ghost and then it disappeared. This still is an ongoing story of the headless ghost.

In 1994, when my Dad was 86...we were sitting outside the farmhouse and my Dad said that he needed to tell me something. He was living alone since my mother had passed away 8 years earlier and I visited him as often as I could.

He wanted to 'fess up about the ghost. It really did walk past them dressed in black without a head. The business about the lights coming on in the church was an embellishment...he said the story just got better and better as they retold it. They also didn't chase it down the cemetary road...when it came by, they scattered like quail and ran for home, thinking that they had seen a ghost and the boys weren't shy about telling the story...it spread throughout the area.

He later learned the identity of the ghost. After they saw it, his Dad(my grandfather) was friends with the father of the ghost who spilled the beans. Seems that the ghost was a local resident who was trying to rest and couldn't because of the noise the boys were making playing basketball and decided to scare them into leaving. He took a black overcoat and buttoned it up to cover his head and sneaked onto the cemetary road and walked past where the boys were playing. It worked...the boys ran for home.

The ghost made other appearances after that...on one occasion, someone's dog was not impressed with the ghost and gave chase, tearing the ghost's overcoat.

My Dad told us the "story" as kids...he knew the truth but still told us the "embellished" story. The story goes on today about the headless ghost walking the cemetary road...I know what the real story is but I'm not about to say anything. Heck, I may even embellish it a bit more when I tell it to my grandkids.


----------



## Ledslacks

I figure that recording myself sleeping is the way to get to the bottom of my scratches. I'm thinking I'd have to get a see-in-the-dark camera, or UV, etc. But I looked up some prices the other day, and $400 is about what they want. I'd borrow someone's, but I don't think I'd ever use it again if I bought one, and it's just not worth it to me, now. If I was getting shredded or thrashed, you bet I'd get me a camera.


----------



## Privateer

Ledslacks said:


> I figure that recording myself sleeping is the way to get to the bottom of my scratches. I'm thinking I'd have to get a see-in-the-dark camera, or UV, etc. But I looked up some prices the other day, and $400 is about what they want. I'd borrow someone's, but I don't think I'd ever use it again if I bought one, and it's just not worth it to me, now. If I was getting shredded or thrashed, you bet I'd get me a camera.


 ya might start with a sleep disorder clinic...your insurance policy will prolly cover it...


----------



## espanolabass

My sisters house has some weird things happen in it. I have witnessed one thing and heard many stories. What I witnessed happened at night. I had gotten up to use the bathroom when I noticed out of the corner of my eye the figure of a person. As I turned to look at it moved into my sisters bedroom. Scared the beejeezes out of me. I told them what happened that night and they said it happens alot and they always come out of their closet. Another one is the dog tends to growl at the kitchen ceiling, then this happened to my brother and niece. They were in my sisters basement, my brother was making fun of the ghost when all of a sudden a lid from a coffee pot comes flying across the room and hits the wall behind my brother, he has never been back in their basement and refuses to go down their. Last thing is my brother-n-law was getting out of bed one morning and told my sister he was going to make coffee. He thought she answered ok, but when he got downstairs she was sitting on the couch drinking coffee and watching the morning news. I've had many weird feeling s when I go in that house, shortly after they moved in they went up into the attic and found doll heads hanging from the rafters. They have also had all the baby food jars turned upside down in the cupboard. Doors locking for no explained reason, no one was in the house when this happened.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

*RED EYE*

I was talking to a buddy about boy scouts and thought of something that happened to me when I was younger. My troop always made trips to Camp Karankawa we went on one for a few days and we had a competition to find, and mold out of plaster-of-paris, the best footprint. We paired up and everyone took off. Steven was my buddy in Boyscouts. He was quite an outdoorsman and together we won many competitions. We found the perfect one of a small mountain lion or huge bobcat. We were looking for a good one for me but we couldn't find one. We went back to camp for dinner and headed back out. It was starting to get dark and Steven wanted to go across the road to the forbidden side. Steven and I had both heard many times the stories of the man known as "red eye" that roams along the creek. We were always very quiet when we were scouting the woods whether we needed to be or not. We walked up on deer and the deer would take off. I found the perfect print of a huge buck so I set the mold up and poured. By this time it was dark. While we were waiting for it to dry we were sitting and talking not scared at all and we heard the loudest scream ever. It was so loud it was almost like someone was blowing as hard as they could in our ears. We ran as hard as we could and didn't even slow down until we were back across the road. We went out there the next day and picked up my mold. It was cracked in the middle from I guess me stepping on it. We went across the road many times for many years after that and never had any issues but it was always in the back of our minds. We never brought it up to anyone but we did remind each other about it every so often.


----------



## Privateer

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I was talking to a buddy about boy scouts and thought of something that happened to me when I was younger. My troop always made trips to Camp Karankawa we went on one for a few days and we had a competition to find, and mold out of plaster-of-paris, the best footprint. We paired up and everyone took off. Steven was my buddy in Boyscouts. He was quite an outdoorsman and together we won many competitions. We found the perfect one of a small mountain lion or huge bobcat. We were looking for a good one for me but we couldn



huh?...karankawa bay is where me and my brother-in-law found muddy foot prints on his deck... bare foot prints, and we were both wearing shoes...


----------



## Fishing Aggie

After my husband died in October 2005, but before his memorial service, I was in and out of our second bedroom getting items for his children who would be coming to the service.

As I walked in I would turn on the light, work and when I left I would turn off the light. Several time over the next few days as I walked by the room the light would be on.

At first I thought I had just forgotten, but it kept on happening, and I would make a mental note about making sure I had turned off the light when I left the room.

After a while it was starting to get to me, so I stood in the room and said "honey if this is you turning on the lights please stop because it's freaking me out".

No light on in the room after that.

About a year later I was in upstate New York at my aunts house, feeling a little sad. I went out to her back yard, just to watch the stars, enjoy the cool weather and just think.

As I'm standing there I can hear someone walk up behind me (I'm in the yard, on the grass) and then I felt "someone" hug me from behind. It didn't scare me, it was very peacefully.


----------



## fishin shallow

Fishing Aggie said:


> After my husband died in October 2005, but before his memorial service, I was in and out of our second bedroom getting items for his children who would be coming to the service.
> 
> As I walked in I would turn on the light, work and when I left I would turn off the light. Several time over the next few days as I walked by the room the light would be on.
> 
> At first I thought I had just forgotten, but it kept on happening, and I would make a mental note about making sure I had turned off the light when I left the room.
> 
> After a while it was starting to get to me, so I stood in the room and said "honey if this is you turning on the lights please stop because it's freaking me out".
> 
> No light on in the room after that.
> 
> About a year later I was in upstate New York at my aunts house, feeling a little sad. I went out to her back yard, just to watch the stars, enjoy the cool weather and just think.
> 
> As I'm standing there I can hear someone walk up behind me (I'm in the yard, on the grass) and then I felt "someone" hug me from behind. It didn't scare me, it was very peacefully.


Wow, that's awesome


----------



## chapman53559

Swept I have a visual of the Shadow when I read your stuff. I think maybe from Ray Bradbury. The little boy had the shadow that lived under his bed. It would come out and say " I am the shadow and I will never harm the person who's bed I sleep under" or something. He made it do things for him and got too cocky and one night he got a visit from someone else es shadow on the play ground. It was on cable when I was younger and scared me good. You have to be careful using your demon.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

These are all great. Keep it up.


----------



## southpaw

Anyone else remember this thread???

I was watching a ghost show the other night and it brought this thread to mind, specifically sweptvolume's story. I used to check this thing religiously. It's a 2 year old thread but let's bring it back! Anybody have anything happen to them the past 2 years? Sweptvolume, if you don't mind me inquiring do you have any updates on your story?


----------



## Hurley

I did too.. sweptvolumes story kept me refreshing this thread many times


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I loved this thread - great stuff to read and get some "shivers" over the tales.


----------



## Stuart

I have a friend who lives in a 100 plus year old house. A couple of months ago he was telling me that he and his wife had a friend and her 4-ish year old son over. The friend asked her son who he was talking to in the hallway and he said "the girl in the dress". 
My buddy says he has never seen it, but his wife has and some other kids have seen it too. I've haven't seen it yet.


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Man I loved this thread...

Here at work there was a guy that worked here that go to work at like 530-600 in the morning and has recorded foot steps that he let me listen too. I have gotten here early myself but have never heard anything. I guess they are scared of me. hwell:


----------



## clint623

I wasn't a member of this thread at the time, I jsut read EVERY story from PAGE 1 to now!!! I just couldn't stop reading it. It's like an addiction or something. GOOD STUFF!


----------



## TroutAle87

believe in ghosts but havn't had anything happen to me. i wish i have had something scary go bump in the night. lol. what store was this? and sorry if you've already told someone the answer. havn't read through the 11 pages here yet...but working my way through them. thanks


----------



## Chief5x5

I believe in the Holy Ghost and that there are others.


----------



## waterworx

I have told this story to a few friends so here it goes. My mom had a heart attack where she had died in the hospital and she told me she had seen a bright white light with voices telling her to go towards the light. She said she was hovering above her body looking down at herself from above with the voices still calling her to the light. The Dr's were able to bring her back to life and when she recovered she shared this with me and I was very skeptical because I did not believe in that stuff (ghosts etc). Fast forward to April 1998 me my cousin and his friend Joe went on an exotic hunt for blackbuck and aoudad in Sonora Tx. My cousin's friend Joe knew the ranch manager well. Joe got out of the truck to check the gate only to find it was locked with a master lock. He asked if we had any master lock keys to try on the gate. I tried all the keys I had an of course none worked. My cousin tried his and none of his worked. Joe tried his and he had one that opened the lock so we went inside and waited for the ranch manager to show up. The ranch manager showed up (forgot his name) and showed us where we would be staying on the ranch. It was a very old house I would guess over 100yrs old that was completely covered with stone/rock. It was a really a 1 bedroon with a small kitchen and had a rectuangular room next to the kitchen where there were 5 cots for hunters to sleep on and a pantry at the very back of the house that ran the whole width of the house. In the 1 bedroom was a queen size bed with a wood burning stove at the foot of the bed with no doors between the kitchen and the pantry at the back of the house. The pantry had a long countertop with a sink and a bunch of shelves for food/canned goods and laundry. We go hunt for the evening and return to the house to unpack and get ready for bed. Since I was just a guest I let them pick where they were going to sleep. The both chose to sleep in he room next to the kitchen with the cots. They both slept on the first 2 cots at the rooms entrance. I told them since no one wanted to sleep in the queen bed I would take it. It's dark none of us drank alcohol and it's time for bed. I crawl up in the queen bed and it's totally dark inside the room. I fall asleep and was woke by sounds coming from the pantry like pots/pans softly hitting together. I stared into the opening to the pantry and seen nothing but total darkness. I blow the noise off to some type of varmit rustling around in the pantry. I'm now having a hard time trying to sleep because I don't want whatever is in the pantry to come in my room like an oppossum or racoon because there was no door to keep it in the pantry. I constantly keep cracking my eyes open and checking the doorway into the pantry. This happened what seemed like forever and I guess I finally fell asleep. Sometime later I heard a loud noise and I immediately looked at the doorway and seen the doorway completely filled with a white human figure that looked like a woman in her 50's wearing a long dress to her ankles. It did not stay there long like seconds and disappeared it did not say anything just stood there. The hair was standing on the back of my head/neck and I was scared as hell. I have never seen anything like this and did not believe in ghosts and thought that those who did were full of sh**. I immediately jumped out of bed and went into the room where my cousin and Joe were sleeping and I was not quite about it. I woke my cousin up when I went into the room and told him what I had seen. He laughed his a** off and made me feel like an idiot but I knew what I had seen. So to make sure this wasn't going to happen again I picked the cot the furthest away from the door putting Joe and my cousin between the door and me so if this thing wanted to revist it would have to go by them first. The room with the cots had 3 windows with the metal modern type blinds with the pull strings that you can raise/lower/open them. The cot that was the furthest away was next to a window but I didn't care I wanted as far away from the door as I could get. After several attempts to fall asleep I kept staring through the doorway looking for the ghost but it never reappeared and I feel asleep. During the night I tossed and turned alot. All the sudden I woke up screeming like a little girl and woke both Joe and my cousin up from a dead sleep. During my tossing and turning I had managed to wrap the long string from the window blind around my body causing the blind to fall on top of me and I thought I was had by the ghost. My cousin and Joe both laughed and couldn't believe what I told them about the ghost and why I was so hyped up on the edge. It's all funny now but I was terrified at the time. The next morning the ranch manager pulls up and my cousin wanting to make a joke out of me to the ranch manager tells my story to him. The ranch manager listens to the story and after he finished he expected the ranch manager to laugh his a** off as well. The ranch manager told him Yea we have had several hunters see that same ghost over the years. My cousin and Joe's jaws dropped I guess the joke was on him. I never did get the story about the woman or the house because I didn't want to know I just wanted to get the hell out of there. We stayed another night it that house but I slept on a cot behind my cousin and Joe but away from the window. For some reason no one wanted to sleep in the queen bed.   This has been my one and only experience and I hope it is the last.


----------



## donf

If I was the hardware/boat stuff store on 646 in Kemah , your ghosts, are cats.


----------



## spurgersalty

Somebody let Privateer know yall ressurected a ghost.......thread


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Man, why?? First I watch paranormal activty the other day, then read this....brought back some old memories that still shock me.

First, short version...when my daughter was a baby in her crib, she use to wake up crying in the middle of the night with arms up staring straight to the upper corner of the ceiling...this went on for a long time, couldnt figure it out.....brushed it off until some years later...when my daughter was 7, again she woke in her bed, arms out and crying....i asked who was picking her up....she described a man with a mole on his cheek....it sent shivers down my body and my hair stood up....bout the time she hit middle school, I was divorced, at my apartment my daughter and I were going thru some of my old baby pictures, as I flipped, she grabbed one, asked me who the man in the picture was....it was my grandpa whom she never met....she told me she remembers him trying to pick her up because she was crying....

My daughter had never seen my grandpa because he died in the grain elevator explosion in 1976, on my birthday....that was the first picture she had seen of him.

Second one was just a few years ago, during highschool I lived with my grandma in CC because my uncle got married and moved out, I felt bad because she was alone, so I asked my dad if I could move in and watch over her, he agreed....

Fast forward to just a few years ago, my grandma passed away....about a month went by and I woke up in the middle of the night freezing cold, my wife was asleep, ceiling fan was off, it was summer, but I woke up litteraly ice cold....as I came too, I noticed 2 figures sitting at the foot of our bed....it was my grandpa and grandma, both smiling and my grandpa had his arm around my grandma with a big grin on his face as to say all was well, thank you for watching over her and everything was ok, patted me on the leg and they left, I still remember his touch, they were both my life and I loved them very much...miss them both greatly.

Awesome stuff, I got another about my grandparents and my stepson, he saw them too in his room, both happy to see him, he only got to meet my grandma once, never met my grandpa, never saw a pic...he described a man with a mole and dark hair....i grabbed an old pic and he just smiled, it was them. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## clint623

osoobsessed said:


> Man, why?? First I watch paranormal activty the other day, then read this....brought back some old memories that still shock me.
> 
> First, short version...when my daughter was a baby in her crib, she use to wake up crying in the middle of the night with arms up staring straight to the upper corner of the ceiling...this went on for a long time, couldnt figure it out.....brushed it off until some years later...when my daughter was 7, again she woke in her bed, arms out and crying....i asked who was picking her up....she described a man with a mole on his cheek....it sent shivers down my body and my hair stood up....bout the time she hit middle school, I was divorced, at my apartment my daughter and I were going thru some of my old baby pictures, as I flipped, she grabbed one, asked me who the man in the picture was....it was my grandpa whom she never met....she told me she remembers him trying to pick her up because she was crying....
> 
> My daughter had never seen my grandpa because he died in the grain elevator explosion in 1976, on my birthday....that was the first picture she had seen of him.
> 
> Second one was just a few years ago, during highschool I lived with my grandma in CC because my uncle got married and moved out, I felt bad because she was alone, so I asked my dad if I could move in and watch over her, he agreed....
> 
> Fast forward to just a few years ago, my grandma passed away....about a month went by and I woke up in the middle of the night freezing cold, my wife was asleep, ceiling fan was off, it was summer, but I woke up litteraly ice cold....as I came too, I noticed 2 figures sitting at the foot of our bed....it was my grandpa and grandma, both smiling and my grandpa had his arm around my grandma with a big grin on his face as to say all was well, thank you for watching over her and everything was ok, patted me on the leg and they left, I still remember his touch, they were both my life and I loved them very much...miss them both greatly.
> 
> Awesome stuff, I got another about my grandparents and my stepson, he saw them too in his room, both happy to see him, he only got to meet my grandma once, never met my grandpa, never saw a pic...he described a man with a mole and dark hair....i grabbed an old pic and he just smiled, it was them.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


That's absolutely incredible! I can only hope (which I'm sure they will) that my grandparents watch as closely over my future kids as yours have with your kids.

Clint


----------



## Will32Rod

Weird game cam pic.


----------



## clint623

Will32Rod said:


> Weird game cam pic.


We cant see the pic


----------



## Will32Rod

clint623 said:


> We cant see the pic


I can see it,....hummm.. what did I do wrong?


----------



## SWANY

This was a great thread, not sure how I missed it when it first came out, but I just read start to finish...


----------



## beaucp

hsif said:


> I would put a level on the shelves and check for the air conditioner blowing or for shaking before attributing it to a ghost.


X2


----------



## cklimpt

I wasn't around when this thread was first started. Just got to the end, and maybe I can get some work done now. Over the last day and a half, I couldn't get my mind off of it and kept coming back to it. I have a stack of PO's on my desk I need to get to now!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Just a correction, I mistyped the year of the explosion, it was 1981, not 1976....76 was something else

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## mercenarymedic2105

Just spent two days reading this thread as I had time, awesome. 

Before I was born, my great grandfather passed away in the back yard of the house we grew up in with me, my sister, my mom, my grandmother, and my great grandmother. I remember several mornings growing up when you would hear the bathroom door, the water running in the sink, the bathroom door again, and then eventually the back door that went to the driveway. I finally asked my mom about it and she said it had gone on for years and it was always at the time great grandpa would leave for work. Also, many times in the evenings, the dogs would stand at the foot of what had been his chair and bark at it. The day my great grandmother passed away, it stopped.

Fast forward several years to when I was in high school. We still lived in the house with my grandmother. She ended up getting sick and passing away from cancer when I was 15. Now, for reference, this was an old house on blocks, all would floors, and my grandmother was a large woman (6'0", 200lbs +/-) when she would walk through the house you knew it. A couple weeks after she died, I was in her bathroom getting ready to go somewhere and was the only one in the house with the doors locked. As I'm shaving, I hear the very distinct sound of someone walking through the house towards the room I'm in, a very loud heavy walk just like hers. The steps stopped in the bedroom and I stepped out fully expecting to find someone standing there and all I got was a cold draft (it was mid-June). Never had it again personally, but my 4 and 5 year olds both used to wake up crying and reaching out when they were babies like one of the posters mentioned above....


----------



## Chase4556

Apparently a lot of Hunter Army Airfield in Georgia was built on top of old Indian burial grounds. Everyone had talked about how strange things would happen, I just shrugged it off.

A couple times things have happened in our barracks that make me think there may be a ghost. 

First one I was sitting in my room. Our barracks are set up kinda like a dorm room. You walk in the door to a common/kitchen area, and to the left and right are the doors to our individual rooms. My roommate was gone, and his door was all the way open. I was sitting in my bed with my door wide open, and all of a sudden his door slammed shut. The AC had not come on to where it could shut due to air flow, plus this was a forced slam. I thought "thats odd" and went and checked it out. I opened the door back up all the way and went back to my room. A few minutes later the same thing happened and his door slammed shut. I just let it stay shut that time.

Second instance, and this has happened many times. I will shut my door at night and go to bed. When I wake up in the morning, the door is wide open. I shrugged it off to maybe my room mate needed something(he often borrows a dip from me) or I just woke up and didn't remember going to get a drink or something. What got me is the couple times I have woke up, door wide open, with my computer chair sitting in the doorway, facing me, like someone had moved it from my desk, to the door and was sitting there watching me. 

It will freak you out sometimes.


----------



## haparks

big foot


----------



## southpaw

When I was a kid about 6 or 7 my dad would work overseas quite a bit. When he would my sister and I would usually sleep in my parents room with my mom. Well one night my mom woke up in the middle of the night in tears. When we asked her what was wrong she said that her mom came to her in a dream, talked to her for awhile then told her she had passed away. About an hour later we got a call from my aunt that my grandmother had passed away. Ever since then I've been a believer in maybe not ghosts but paranormal things. 

On a side note I'm glad people are getting back into this thread, it's great to hear all the stories. Keep em coming


----------



## Harbormaster

haparks said:


> big foot


Should be 2 of them down there...now look up before you bump into something! :biggrin:


----------



## dbarham

007 said:


> I went fishin with Melon and Mastercylinder this one time..............between the 2 of them, they're about 250 years old.


 lmao again


----------



## Trouthappy

I used to read Shadowlands web site about 10 years ago when I had a boring job and plenty of computer time. The web site is now 18 years old, and has 16,700 ghost sightings sent in by the public. Lots of odd stories, though most are "grandpa came to visit". They're from other countries, as well. Military post sightings and stories from cops, as well. I posted my own story about 10 years ago when four of us saw something odd in a civil war fortress we snuck into with the kids late at night. Anyway the site, which had video, pictures, and advice for homes that have....shall we say....problems, is at:

http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/

Their directory on top haunted places in each of the 50 states. Looks like several hundred in Texas alone. It's at:

http://theshadowlands.net/places/


----------



## fishing-guru

The only ghost I have seen are the ones with badges.


----------



## JustSlabs

One morning my dad and I were duck hunting in some flooded timber and a group of ducks came in and we knocked down 2. One fell about 15 yards to the left and the other about 20 yards to the right. My dad went to get the one closest and I went for the other one. We have been doing alot of shooting but not alot of killing so we had probably a couple boxes of hulls laying on the ground. When we got back to the blind all the empty hulls were standing on the brass end in a perfect circle. We were literally gone out of the blind only a few minutes and the blind was surrounded by water so not like someone could have walked up there and did it. We just looked at each other and my dad well, doesn't look like we will be getting our limits today and we left...lol. It was a freaky experience to say the least.


----------



## Privateer

JustSlabs...Talk about ghosts! I can't believe you resurrected this old thread! Cool friggin' story though...thanks


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

Good J-O-B guys

I just fn shed reading the whole thing and I'm sure I won't be able to sleep tonight


----------



## Privateer

It's kinda funny that the closer you are to nature and the real world...the more mysteries you run across...


----------



## slopoke

I jus' wanted to make another post on this fine, resurrected thread about old fishermen, ghosts, and bigfoot. :slimer:


----------



## txstoke

I got attacked by a Karakawa Indian Ghost a couple of nights ago. The evil entity, had long hair, an indian robe, and he looked like pure evil. It tried to claw, scratch, and bite my neck. I was half asleep and half awake when it happened. Thats when they try to come after you. I yelled you "goddang sob" and every other curse word in the book. I swung a few times but I guess you cant hit a ghost. I ask my dog if she saw what happened, and she just looked at me like I was crazy, and went back to sleep. I didn't know what to do but turn the night-light on so at least I could see the no good sob the next time 'it' tried to pull an ol ghost attack on me like a coward when I was half-asleep.

I needed to get this off my chest, it has been bothering me the past few days. So to whomever resurrected this thread, thank you.


----------



## Privateer

you just evoked bobby, mastercylinder and d. b. cooper...along with waldo and jimmy hoffa...Lol!


----------



## Privateer

txstoke said:


> I got attacked by a Karakawa Indian Ghost a couple of nights ago. The evil entity, had long hair, an indian robe, and he looked like pure evil. It tried to claw, scratch, and bite my neck. I was half asleep and half awake when it happened. Thats when they try to come after you. I yelled you "goddang sob" and every other curse word in the book. I swung a few times but I guess you cant hit a ghost. I ask my dog if she saw what happened, *and she just looked at me like I was* *crazy*, and went back to sleep. I didn't know what to do but turn the night-light on so at least I could see the no good sob the next time 'it' tried to pull an ol ghost attack on me like a coward when I was half-asleep.
> 
> I needed to get this off my chest, it has been bothering me the past few days. So to whomever resurrected this thread, thank you.


 dogs don't really speak english...'specially texan... good story!


----------



## Privateer

Karankawa Cut/Lake is where we had the weirdest encounter ever...I hate that place! Good fishin though!


----------



## daniel7930

Wow I just read this whole thing. I live in San Antonio. And I can tell u some of the things that happens here.


----------



## Soapeddler

daniel7930 said:


> Wow I just read this whole thing. I live in San Antonio. And I can tell u some of the things that happens here.


There are too many to even try to begin to put them here. So here's a short list:

Menger Hotel - I've got personal friends who have worked there - it has several permanent "guests."

Victoria's Black Swan Inn

Ghost Tracks

There is so much history here that you don't have to look very hard to find a ghost story.


----------



## Sea-Slug

I am not a great writer and this is really not a ghost story, but around 1995 I had a deer stand that stood on top of about a 40 ft. tall hill in the middle of 330 acres of broken pasture and post oak thickets. It was very remote, only about 3 houses within a 3 mile square area of there, and only a very rarely used gravel rd. within miles, and it was beside a large marshy area and creek bottom. It was in Montague County, Tx. About a half hour or maybe 45 minutes before daylight on the second weekend of deer season that year I was looking out the front window of the stand, it was still completely pitch dark, and all of a sudden, I see what looked like a ball of bright light, about the size of a round bale of hay, rise out of the ground about 100 yards away, go straight up about 100 ft., hoover for 5 seconds without moving, then shoot off up and to the north at incredible speed. Then when it was almost out of sight, it looked like it did a 90 degree pivot to the west and shot out of sight. To this day, I have no idea what I saw. It was plain as day, it was some weird natural phenomena or something. I hunted that stand for 3 years and never saw it again before or after that day. It was so bright it lit the ground under it up when it was hoovering like daylight. Shook me up a little. A few minutes later, the yotes howled louder and longer than I ever heard them before, and it was different, more yelping than howling, lots of like scared barking, I really think it scared them too!


----------



## Charlie2

*Angels?*



sweptvolume said:


> nice ones AMB!
> I've got a few of my own, but they all require a true story-telling setting. Not an internet forum.


Same here. It involves my stroke and seeing my deceased Grandma and my Mother. Sometimes? Maybe.

Too many things unexplained happenings. C2


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

there are many things on this plane of existence and others that can and do interact with us..
always keep an open mind...


----------



## Steven H

*Old Man Zubiceck*

When I was a teenager, Grandpa inherited some land in Cat Spring that from Tommy Zubiceck who was in his 80's at the time. Grandpa would go get him up in the mornings, cook him bacon and eggs and give him a straight razor shave in the house Tommy grew up in, still there today. After he passed we kept the tractor in the house as it had a barn door type opening at one end. Opened it up one morning, Tommy was sitting there at the table, waiting for Grandpa. I went to the house, freaked out and told him, Grandpa said he saw him too every now and then, and looked away as he told me, think it freaked him out a little too. Never scared me, just a different experience.


----------



## Ranger327

Two stories when I was stationed in West Germany at the time.
First one was I was stationed on a mountaintop nuclear missile base in December of 1986. Outer perimeter we had towers around the site. Around midnight my partner calls on the radio and asks if there is a platoon or so outside of the wire. I radioed back that no there was no one out. About that time I see marching in formation about 30 soldiers. Problem was they were dressed in German WW1 attire and walked through 3 fences across the missile pad and back to the woods. 

Second one was at the same site about a year later. We did 90 day rotations up there and this again was around Christmas. Unknown to all except the commanding officer, was a Major who left base to go see his family for Christmas Eve. Well something happened and we had to have an all hands accountability around 10pm. Our Captain reported to the Lt.Col. that everyone was accounted for, including the Major. Problem was, the Major had been in a fatal accident on the autobahn an hour prior. The Captain said he was positive that he had just spoke with the Major during the time he was said to have died. I hated that place!!


----------



## daniel7930

Soapeddler said:


> There are too many to even try to begin to put them here. So here's a short list:
> 
> Menger Hotel - I've got personal friends who have worked there - it has several permanent "guests."
> 
> Victoria's Black Swan Inn
> 
> Ghost Tracks
> 
> There is so much history here that you don't have to look very hard to find a ghost story.


Gunther hotel. The Alamo. Women hollering creek.


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Just finished reading this thread, couldn't stop reading it. Sweptvolume can tell a wicked awesome story! And blue water breoux's story about the witch in Louisiana kept me up last night... great threads never die!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## set_the_hook87

I worte this in another thread...figured you guys would like to read about my experience....

I was not a firm believer in ghost till I experienced some stuff that I will never, ever forget....I lived in Lufkin when I was younger, Hudson to be exact...The house we lived in always felt very strange, constant cold spots, strange noises, shadows, and laughing were some of the things I seemed to experience, but no one else in my family did...They all thought I was crazy and told me that it was my mind playing tricks on me....one day after playing in the woods behind my house with my pup I see him start to dig, I figured he was just after some kind of animal and being a kid I wanted to see what he was going to catch...When I get over to him I look down and see that he has dug up some bones, I didn't know of what but I thought it was cool so I took a few and put them in a shoe box in my room....a few nights later stuff started to get a little more active" I guess you could say.. One night while my brother and I were in our room we hear footsteps in the hallway, thinking it was my dad we kept playing with our toys when the door fly's open, scaring the **** out of both of us. I am frozen, but my brother being the curious one runs straight out the door into the hallway and says he saw someone walking down the hall, thinking it was my dad he runs down the hallway turns the corner and no one was there. We told our parents what happened and they said the door was probably cracked open and a breeze blew it open....over the next few nights my brother and I hear the same footsteps, always stopping at our door, then we hear them start to walk away ...after pleading with our dad he finally agrees to stay the night in our room to prove that nothing is going on...like clockwork, we start to fall asleep and here come the footsteps, walking down the hall and stopping at our door. My dad looks at both of us, walks to the door, swings it open and looks down the hallway and he says he sees someone turn the corner..He runs down looks and no one is there....He comes back to the room looks at us and tells us to go to sleep, and don't mention this again to your mother... A few nights pass and things seem to die a little, didn't hear the footsteps, no noises, and I think ok whatever this was must of left. About a week after my dad's experience my parents leave to take my brother to a friend's house to stay the night, they asked if I wanted to go and being lazy and feeling somewhat comfortable with nothing happening I tell them I am going to stay home, his friend lived pretty close so I knew they wouldn't be gone long anyway..Well they leave and I get my dog and sit us down on the couch to watch some TV, about 5 minutes after they left my dog gets up looks over the couch into the hallway and starts to growl, I tell him to shut up get him to calm down for a couple minutes then he does it again..I tell him fine go ahead go ahead and get whatever you are growling at and he jumps of the couch and runs down the hallway, I can hear him running around barking and growling..The whole time not really paying any attention to him, until I get the chills and that feeling like you are being watched... I turn and look and I can see my pup backing up the whole time growling and barking like something is pushing him down the hallway...I just take off, I open the front door told my dog to come on and ran as fast as I could the neighbors house until my parents get back..They get home, I come back over still scared and pale as could be and plea with my parents to get out of the house...I didn't want to stay another second longer in that place...They just say the same thing, that it is just my imagination and I tell my dad to tell mom what happened to him...My dad sells me out and says he didn't experience anything...what I jerk I thought, my own dad leaving me out to dry....It is getting late and they tell me to go to my room, close the door and go to bed....Hell no I thought, no way I am going to sleep so I get my dog go to my room turn on the light and just sit...I finally start to doze off and finally fall asleep....I wake up to this pressure on my chest, like something is holding me down..I can't talk, I try to scream but nothing comes out..I try to get up but can't move....I will never forget what happened next, I feel the breathe as if someone in whispering in your ear, and I hear a voice say " I got you now " and just as quick as it happened it was gone, I could move, I could scream and I ran as fast as I could to my parents room in tears and tell them what just happened...I lift up my shirt and have two handprints( bigger then my hands) on my chest..Confirming everything I just told them...
A week later we moved out of that house, moved out of Lufkin and moved to Houston.

I don't know what that was, but since that day I am a firm believer ghost, spirits, deamons..Whatever you want to call it are out there...


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Blue Water Breaux said:


> More on that night later. Brings back terrifying memories. I'll share some more about the ranch my other grandparents from Cleveland, Texas had with Indian artifacts and supposed burials on. My house has also been eery lately, too.


Cleveland's my stomping grounds! What happened???

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Like a ghost from the grave. Annnnd herrrrre weeeee goooo....

I used too guide on the Norias Division of King Ranch which seem too have more ghost stories the. The other divisions. One was a cowboy that was supposedly a double agent during the McNelly days. His horse came running up too the headquarters without him and after back tracking the ranch hands found him shot in the back in a oak motte. Without any known family they buried him where he lay in the motte close too a present day road and windmill trap. 

Some co-workers were moving horses to work some remote pastures and while heading home had a flat on the trailer. One guy started busting lug nuts while the other walked back too the truck for the jack. Guy busting lug nuts thought his buddy came back but instead standing next too him was a man in a knee length coat and cowboy hat but no easily seen facial features that vanishes between him and his buddy. Well that spurs them into being KR's first NASCAR livestock trailer pit crew and set new records on tire changing! The whole time the ghost is sitting on the concrete water trough, raising his hand to its face like smoking a cigarette. Drove by there a hundred times and never had a heeby jeeby moment. 

What DID happen to me was the woman at the gate. Supposedly in the 1800's cowboys and their families would live spread out across Norias in Jacals too keep an eye on the cattle. Near this present day gate a woman went crazy from the remoteness and hung herself. I had to take some documents too some leasee's that leased this pasture and had to go thru this gate. With a breeze coming off the Laguna Madre the gate swings so the wind keeps it open. I drive my truck thru and as I'm walking back to close it it starts too close by itself against the wind! I latch the chain, say thank ya kindly and took a different route too the house that evening!!!


----------



## Fishnut

*Think of it what you will*

I had a girlfriend that owned a beauty shop and they constantly had strange things happening in the building. This building had been around since the cattle rustler days so I wouldn't doubt if it may have had a fw permanent patrons hanging around. In fact the part they lease from what we understand use to be part of a whorehouse.

Anyways, in the shop the drawers would sometimes just open for no reason. At first I put it off as the shelves being mounted un level, once I checked they were fine. Also it seem to happen when certain customers would come in or maybe that was just theory.

One thing that could never be explained was why would it never happen at night and the drawers where always closed in the morning???

The picture framing store next door would come in and find framed pictures on the floor every now an then. Not like they had fallen off the shelf but more like they had been softly set down. None of the glass was ever broken on the pictures???

take it what you will, I think it was casper myself. hwell:


----------



## Baffin Bay

I enjoyed reading some of these stories even though it started in 2010.


----------



## spuds

We had to put our rat terrier down two months ago. Three weekends ago I had my Whaler in the driveway working on a small repair. My wife was up in the boat handing me the parts as I needed them . 

We both heard the very same extended high pitched whine that our little guy used make while he was standing at the gate and he wanted to be let out of the back yard to be with us. 

If it wasn't him, I have no clue what else could have made that distinct sound. 

We just looked at each other and cracked up laughing. He was stuck "somewhere" and let us know he wanted to be with us. 

:mpd:


----------



## Mr. Whiskers

Awesome thread. Read the whole thing


----------



## bill

spuds said:


> We had to put our rat terrier down two months ago. Three weekends ago I had my Whaler in the driveway working on a small repair. My wife was up in the boat handing me the parts as I needed them .
> 
> We both heard the very same extended high pitched whine that our little guy used make while he was standing at the gate and he wanted to be let out of the back yard to be with us.
> 
> If it wasn't him, I have no clue what else could have made that distinct sound.
> 
> We just looked at each other and cracked up laughing. He was stuck "somewhere" and let us know he wanted to be with us.
> 
> :mpd:


We had one of our cats pass away 2 years ago. She was a beautiful full of energy white Manx. Couple months ago we had our oldest female pass away. She was 14 and old for a cat. We saw a white cat several times right before she passed away. One time everyone was sitting in the living room and I had just brought in a large piece of plexiglass to show them. I had the sliding glass door open and while everyone was looking at me, we all saw a white cat run across the living room and towards the door. It ran right between my legs. I quickly turned to close the door as I didn't want our other cat to get out. But there was no cat. Ours was asleep in the bedroom. Everyone in the room saw the cat. We think that she came back for the other one who was about to pass away. It was just a couple days later and she was gone.


----------



## g_mo

I think it was about 4-5 yrs ago, an older gentleman that we attended church with passed away. This is an old two story church on a corner lot in a small town. The bottom level of the church is used mainly for storage and services are held upstairs. There's no reason for anyone to be on the lawn on the north side of the building since the parking lot and entrance is on the south side. Well, a couple weeks after he passed we arrive a little late to Sunday morning service and have to park along the street that the north side of the church faces. As we pull up and park we (my wife and I) see a older man walking away from the church on the north side lawn. Walking slowly, a little hunched over with head somewhat tilted to the side. Comes within 10 feet of our vehicle, looks at us and gives a little nod. Me and my wife look at each other and almost simultaneously say to each other " that looked just like Mr. XXXXX" (the older gentleman that passed away a couple weeks earlier). We both turn around to get another look while sitting in the car, and there is no one around. Was like he just vanished.


----------



## cwbycrshr

I don't really believe in ghosts, but I do believe in Angels and here is why. My father passed away in a car wreck in McMullen County on April 10th 2003, 5.5 miles South of Tilden. Our last name happens to be McMullen. This "story" is hard to believe but follow along if you will. 

Dad found out he needed to have exploratory surgery for prostrate cancer a week or 2 before the fishing trip to Lake Zapata and put it off to go on this trip. My Godfather, Robert Duvall, his best friend, had passed away after a long battle with cancer a couple of years prior. A hard way to watch a man go that was truly larger life, 6' 4", survivor of USS California in Pearl Harbor, and could do/fix anything. God and I where not exatly on the same page at the time, but I hit my knees and prayed. "God, please help my dad, I can't bear to watch him suffer like Robert did..."

They went on the fishing trip and had the time of their lives. On the way back home they changed drivers in Freer (Duvall County) and my great uncle Billy took over driving. 5.5 miles from Tilden, in McMullen County, Uncle Billy lost control of the vehicle and my dad was killed instantly. In the pictures from the fishing trip he had a slight yellow tent to his skin that he had never had. I found out later that the cancer was much worse than he had told us. 

Fast forward three years. I get a call in January from someone that I could never marry, but was always very dear to me, that she was due with our child on April 10th, 2006 and that it was a boy. We where admitted to the hospital on April 10th and I guess my oldest just decided he wanted April 10th to be a reminder of my Dad and he came the morning of April 11th. 

Here is the Angel part: Between 2 months old and a year and half, occasionally, he would just sit or lay in a room (or outside) and laugh/smile/jabber in one specific direction or he would walk/crawl towards something or hold out his arms like he was going to be picked up...yet their was nobody else around. I finally learned to just smile and say "Hi Dad". 

A couple of years later I married my wife. We had another boy in 2011 and a third in 2014. My middle child did the same thing and my youngest is also. I still have the same response..."Hi Dad".


----------



## arogler

I just sat here and read this entire thread...now that "is" scary.


----------



## Lav20

YEP. It's West Marine. Happened to me too. It was the isle on the right when you walk in towards the front of the store. 

Stuff fell off the shelves.

Was this the place? Was this the same general location in the store?


----------



## Scott

Had a not so good experience once. Back when I was single and living alone. I had a big Chesapeake Rtrvr. Bad#$! dog and would rip anybody up that goes in the back yard. One night, I'm asleep in bed. Middle of the night. I wake up because I start to hear him bark. I look up, sigh heavily because the dog is barking at something and waking me up at 3 something in the morning, and look at the clock. I know I am awake. I shut my eyes again, but the dog kept barking. Suddenly, the room goes darker. I can see it in my eyes, even with them shut. I used to keep a light on in the bathroom and the door half shut so there was always a little light in the room. The darkness is like a shadow coming across the room. Going northeast toward southwest. My back yard was to the south and southwest of the room. As this happened, I just lay there quietly. When the darkness filled the room, I felt I was being shocked. All my muscles in my body tensed up. I thought, "Oh ****, my alarm clock has shorted out and the wires somehow touched the bed and I'm getting shocked." Then I heard it. It was a growl, (not the dog this time).. it was like nothing I've heard before or sense. I felt like I remained there for just a couple seconds, less than ten seconds for sure. Then I felt the darkness slip out to the south and west of the room and the shadow being lifted. When it did, the dog went nuts. Like it had a hold of something. When the shocking feeling stopped, I opened my eyes and looked at the clock - ten minutes had passed and I felt it had been only ten seconds. Slowly, the dog stopped barking and everything got quiet again. I rolled over and was not scared. I said the Lord's prayer out loud and felt more comfort and calmness than I have felt ever in my life. I couldn't help but think something paid me a visit and didn't find a home, thanks to my Faith, and just kept moving on. I quickly went back to sleep. Woke up the next day and went room to room saying the Lord's prayer. Never did I feel scared.


----------



## SuddenJerk

When I was a little boy about 3 or 4 years old I was at my grandmas house playing in the hall with my truck. My aunt had lived with my grandma and had just passed away and the paramedics were there to take her away. The rest of the family was sitting around the table in the breakfast area talking, sobbing, etc.

While playing in the hall the paramedics passed through from my aunts room, across the hall and into the living room where the front door was. Right after the last paramedic passed through with my aunt on the gourny I saw a man with a long white robe and a gold sash. As he got to the middle of the hallway he stopped, turned to me and paused for a second. No words were spoken, but it was just a calm understanding that everything would be ok and then he continued following behind my aunt and the paramedics.

I walked into the breakfast area and pulled on my grandmas sleeve and told her that Father Mercy had taken Aunt Louise away. The funny thing was that while my grandma use to read the bible to me, I had never heard the term Father Mercy and I don't think she had ever heard a reference like that either. While the rest of the family continued talking not realizing what I had just told my grandmother, she took me into the kitchen and asked what I had just said. Being a timid young boy I just stared at her and didn't say anything. She asked again and I told her, Father Mercy has taken Aunt Louise away. She asked if I had seen Father Mercy and I told her yes. She asked what he looked like and I told her.

Being at such a young age when this happened I had forgotten it for many years until one day while in my teens my grandma told me the story. After that I started to remember and can almost remember it very clearly, but honestly I don't know if the event in my mind is something that my imagination is creating or if my memory is true to how it happened.


----------



## SuddenJerk

Another incident happened when a friend and I went with my parents and my grandma to the Myrtles Plantation in St. Francisville, La. It was a night that they had a reenactment which was around Holloween. The Myrtles is said to be one of the most haunted places in America.

I was about 15 years old and my buddy and I snuck off to smoke a cigarette off in the parking lot. It wasn't a paved lot, just some gravel and grass. While looking out into the woods we both saw what appeared to be a figure standing next to a tree looking back at us. We couldn't really see many details like clothing, it was kind of like a blueish smoke outline of a person. All of a sudden another figure appeared next the one one that was already there and they were standing side by side. It looked as though the second figure leaned over and picked up a pail. 

We were freaked out, but being Holloween we thought it me have been a joke or something and it was a good 150 feet away from where we were. It was really dark and we were trying to figure out if it was reflections from a fence or some kind of trick. Not a minute later a car was leaving and it shined its lights that way to leave and there was nothing but woods back there. We really got freaked out then and ran to tell my parents. 

My grandma was curious and asked if we would go back to see if we could still see it. We were reluctant at first, but we agreed. When we got back to the site we didn't see them at first and then all of a sudden they appeared. My grandma couldn't see them and wanted to go closer, but we got scared and ran off. I still wonder why she wasn't able to see them, but if you read a lot of "ghost" stories you see that children are usually the ones that actually see spirits. I guess because they are more pure of heart and open minded.


----------



## MikeV

I didn't read the whole thread but what I did read made me realize how Bernie Madoff and others can suck in so many people to their ponzi schemes!


----------



## Privateer

Got another one for y'all... A good friend of mine is a home inspector...he told me a story about the time he was called on to inspect a house in the east Texas piney woods that an old couple had lived in from the 1940's up to 1998...it had been vacant and for sale since the wife died in 2007. He told me the story of how he was called on to do an inspection on the house near Lufkin in 2009. As he relates the story to me...he was alone on the property and started his inspection in his usual way, by going up in the attic... he started the A/C unit and pulled down the access ladder located in the hall, climbed up and did his temperature check across the evaporator coil...got his temp numbers and went back down the ladder to switch the system from cool to heat. The thermostat was in the living room just around the corner from the hall, and after he did the switch, he walked back to the hall to go back into the attic the retractable ladder had been folded and pushed back into the hall ceiling...not thinking anything about it...he pulled the ladder back down and went up to look at the heater/heat exchanger. After he was satisfied that all was good, he went back down the ladder to switch the system back to cool. When he went back to the hall to climb up to the attic he saw that the ladder had been retracted and pushed back up to the closed position with the pull rope still swinging...after that, he packed up his equipment and left the house, gave the clients money back and told them to request another inspection company...what ever...you decide!


----------

